# [LPF] Toad in the Hole



## Systole (Apr 24, 2012)

A short-to-medium Living Pathfinder adventure, designed for four 2nd level characters. _Toad in the Hole _is set near Venza over the course of one or two days. Given the timing, level-ups will probably have to wait until completion of the adventure, but this is subject to change. However, time-based rewards will accrue based actual experience level.

GM: Systole
Judge: Satin Knights

Heroes:
@DalkonCledwin : Fae'shiel Aeros, Magus 2
@Artur Hawkwing : Marcus Cole, Ranger 2
End XP: *5612 XP*
Gold: *3119 GP*[sblock=Itemized XP &GP]3045 [starting]
200 [wagon ambush]
120 [Beyal]
533 [upper tower]
400 [lower tower & rescuing all goods]
264 [11xp/day x 24days (level 2 TBX)]
1050 [15xp/day x 70days (level 3 TBX)]

5612 xp
TBG = 1454g (11x24 + 17x70)
Total gold = 1454 + 1665 = 3119[/sblock] 
@Terrible Swift Sword : Mortar Foehammer, Ranger 2
End XP: *3982 XP*
Gold: *1424 GP*[sblock=Itemized XP &GP]2769 [starting]
200 [wagon ambush]
120 [Beyal]
267 [upper tower]
341 [11xp/day x 31days (level 2 TBX)]
285 [15xp/day x 19days (level 3 TBX)]

3982 xp
TBG = 664 (11x31 + 17x19)
Total gold = 664 + 760 = 1424[/sblock] 
@Scott DeWar : Vincenzo, Fighter 2
End XP: *5071 XP*
Gold: *3035 GP*[sblock=Itemized XP &GP]2560 [starting]
200 [wagon ambush]
120 [Beyal]
533 [upper tower]
400 [lower tower & rescuing all goods]
418 [11xp/day x 38days (level 2 TBX)]
840 [15xp/day x 56days (level 3 TBX)]

5071 xp
TBG = 1370 (11x38 + 17x56)
Total gold = 1370 + 1665 = 3035
[/sblock] 
@jbear : Maui and Taniwha, Druid 2
End XP: *5141 XP*
Gold: *3035 GP*[sblock=Itemized XP &GP]2630 [starting]
200 [wagon ambush]
120 [Beyal]
533 [upper tower]
400 [lower tower & rescuing all goods]
418 [11xp/day x 38days (level 2 TBX)]
840 [15xp/day x 56days (level 3 TBX)]

5141 xp 
TBG = 1370 (11x38 + 17x56)
Total gold = 1370 + 1665 = 3035
[/sblock]

[sblock=XP]Encounter 1: Pugwampi ambush, 200 xp each, 20 May 2012
Encounter 2: Encounter with Beyal, 120xp each, 31 May 2012
Encounter 3: Pugwampi/three-eyes/guardhouse traps, 267xp to Mortar, 533xp to all others, 3 July 2012
Encounter 4: Lasher and Rex, including rescue of all cargo, 400xp each, 20 July 2012
[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Encounter 1: 5 @ shortbow (s), 5 @ longspear (s), 22 @ arrow (s)
Encounter 2: Ancient dwarven bracelet
Encounter 3: 5 @ shortbow (s), 5 @ longspear (s), 23 @ arrow (s)
Encounter 4: MWK cold iron scorpion whip, studden leather armor, 5 crates of trade goods
[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* Initiative, saving throws, and perception rolls will be made for the players by the GM if it moves the adventure along quickly. Otherwise, players will roll their own dice.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice roller for the players. The GM will use his own dice at home or an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the GM. In general, please try to post 3x/week. Players who consistently slow down the game will be removed, at GM's discretion. _Note: I will not be available from Friday evening to Sunday evening most weekends during the summer._

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids. 

* A mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post. Please spoilerblock OOC posts and discussions.

[sblock=Example Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2012)

The way down to the Central Port leads along the Via di Banchine, Venza’s coastal road. The road is, as usual, thick with wagons and pedestrians, merchants and stevedores. It takes some time for you to make your way to the port, but not long after that to find Franco Specialty Goods. The building is a warehouse is good repair, and despite the building’s modest size, its close proximity to the docks means that the real estate alone must be worth a small fortune. A steady flow of loaded wagons comes in and out of the shipping bays – some head to the nearby docks, others turn inland.

A smaller door leads inside, and passing through it, a small bell announces your presence. Immediately inside is an open area with several desks piled high with papers and parchments. A small army of accountants arrange and rearrange the documents, occasionally reaching for an abacus or a pen. The office area opens to the warehouse proper, where laborers load and unload the wagons with crates and boxes and barrels. Unusually, many of them are dwarves, or female, or both. A rather portly but extremely well-dressed human seems to be directing most of the laborers' work, while occasionally signing papers that the accountant-types thrust at him. 

The heavyset man looks up at the sound of the bell, and says something to one of the female dwarf laborers. She nods and walks over to you. While her attire is mostly simple working clothes, she’s wearing a single animal fur over her shoulders – a sign of kinship to some dwarven clan, perhaps? – and she’s carrying a stevedore’s gaff-hook. And for a dwarf, she is strikingly tall. 

“You’re here about the notice, right?” she says, somewhat gruffly, and with more than a little of a mountain accent. “I'm Varga Renlow. It’s going to be a few minutes before Signor Franco can see you. The Uffitze brothers bollixed up another shipment, and we’re trying to get it all straightened out now. It's a bit urgent.” She gestures with her gaff-hook toward a door through which you can see a conference table and several well-upholstered chairs. “You can wait in there. The big man'll be along in a bit.”


[sblock=GM]Welcome to Toad in the Hole. Feel free to RP in the conference room until the group fills out and/or everyone gets here.[/sblock]











....* Geralt Franco .......... Varga Renlow ...*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 24, 2012)

Having arrived with some new gear in tote, Fae'shiel nods her head in acknowledgement of what the Dwarf Asks. When the conference room is indicated as a place she can wait for the man who would be handing out the assignment she heads over to the area and sits down. Once there she quietly pulls out her longsword and a small whetstone which she proceeds to use to sharpen her blade. After her last adventure she is in dire need of sharpening the blade. Slamming her sword into a mummified giant of a monster is a sure fire way to dull a blade if one is not vigilant against such things.


----------



## Caim (Apr 24, 2012)

"Aye, don't mind if I do." Mortar makes his way to the conference room as he makes eye contact with several of the female dwarves. "Ya have any ale I may have while we wait?"

Mortar finally makes his way into the conference, hands empty, and takes a sit across from the elf he notices sharpening her sword. "Always nice to see a woman that knows the importance of taking care of her blade."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 24, 2012)

Fae'shiel looks up sighs and then gets back to work sharpening her blade. She doesn't appear to be in a very talkative mood at the moment.


----------



## jbear (Apr 24, 2012)

Maui walks into the room looking a little lost and out of place. He frowns as Varga speaks, struggling to follow the accent at  first and nodding as the words begin to make sense.

"Aha ... te Big Man. Right. Okay. We wait here?"

He sits down with the others looking awkward.

"Haere atu Taniwha!" he barks causing the big cat wrapped around his shoulders to slink lazily to the ground where it curls at his feet licking a paw lazily.

He watches Fae'shiel sharpening her blade in silence for a while. If his face is anything to go by the grating metal noise is none to pleasing to the ears of the jungle druid. He then sizes up the dwarf that the elf had actively ignored. "Not te Mighty Axe that is for sure ..." he mutters under his breath.

As time ticks by Maui can no longer resist and he blurts out to no one in particular and any and everyone at the same time: "So ... what are we doing here? What does te Big Man want with Heroes from te Hall? Someone is lost?"

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 21 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar+1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 24, 2012)

*Marcus Cole - Half Elf Ranger (2)*

_Marcus sort of lags behind some of the others, though when his tall, lanky form enters he looks rather relieved to have found the spot. He nods when greeted by the dwarf._

No worries, take your time. If you need a hand, let me know.

_Directed to the conference area, Marcus enters and looks around. Most of the faces he doesn't know, but recognizes from the Inn._

Hello, all. Should be fun. I'm Marcus.

_He nods greeting to everyone until his eyes find the Elven maiden. He gives a bit of a smile upon spotting Fae'shiel, but remembering her tongue to be as sharp as her sword, he finds a seat and shrugs off his backpack, taking out the small journal size book and opening to a page._

[sblock=Marcus Cole]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 35
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "Aye, don't mind if I do." Mortar makes his way to the conference room as he makes eye contact with several of the female dwarves. "Ya have any ale I may have while we wait?"




Varga plants her free hand on her hip and gives Mortar a glare that could blister paint. "Do we have any ale? _Ale?_ Does this _look_ like an ale house? Do I _look_ like a serving wench?" She gestures with her gaff-hook, which suddenly seems extremely sharp and very pointy. "There's the room where ya can sit and wait and drink whatever you brought with ya, assuming you're civilized enough not to chew on the furniture in the meantime."

She turns away, back to the warehouse. "Ale? Seriously?" she mutters to herself. "This kind of crap is the reason I left Copperhead."









....* Varga Renlow .....*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 24, 2012)

Fae'shiel glances up as she hears Marcus introduce himself smiles slightly for a second and then says "Hello Marcus, it is good to see you again." she then sheaths her sword deciding that it is sufficiently sharpened.

[sblock=OOC]Now that the sword has been sharpened, I would assume for a full 15 minutes, it should recieve a +1 to it's next damage roll.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 25, 2012)

Maui chuckles as the dwarf receives a growling.

"Te brown water is no good anyway. It just makes te belly fat and te waters run."

He responds to Marcus' greeting with a nod of the head. "I am Maui. This is Taniwha. Fun? We are here for fun? Lady Hook doesn't look like she wants us here for fun."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 25, 2012)

"Little man, using the word 'fun' in such a way is a figure of speech, it does not always mean that one intends to have fun." Fae'shiel says with a grimace remembering how much this young human had annoyed her previously.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 25, 2012)

_Marcus looks up from his journal, eyebrows up a little at Fae'shiel's casual address. He smiles a little himself and nods to her._

You as well. I trust you are none the worse for wear from that wonderful trip through that wonderful tower?

_His smile turns a little wry as he references the tower. He responds with a nod to both Maui and Taniwha, though he does eye the feline curiously. He shrugs._

Yes, a figure of speech. Although who knows, since I arrived in Venza, I've met some very fun sorts of people. Then again, I've also met some not so fun ones.

_The Half-elf shrugs and settles back to his chair, the small book in his lap, for the moment forgotten._

Maui, is it? I don't place your accent, where are you from?

[sblock=Marcus Cole]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 35
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the bad typing above, tried to go back and fix a word and the forums are in one of their not wanting to save edits moods. The first 'wonder' should also be 'wonderful' when addressing Fae'shiel. Figured it out...take it to advance mode and it works. Huzzah! [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 25, 2012)

"The tower incident could have gone better. But still, I am fine. Though I do feel a slight migraine coming on." Fae'shiel says as she inclines her head ever so slightly in Maui's direction.


----------



## jbear (Apr 25, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> "Little man, using the word 'fun' in such a way is a figure of speech, it does not always mean that one intends to have fun." Fae'shiel says with a grimace remembering how much this young human had annoyed her previously.



Maui completely misses the fact that Fae'shiel is speaking to him until she finishes her sentence. It simply does not come into his range of expectations that someone would call him 'little man'.

When it begins to dawn on him that the comment was for him at first he frowns trying to make sense of what she said, but then suddenly connecting the other dots. 

"Little man?" growls Maui. "You bait Maui again with your insults! Bite your tongue, Forgotten Daughter! Or I will make sure you never find your way home!" 

Veins swell in his neck, forehead and arm and Taniwha omits a deep growl and begins twitching his tail, hackles raised. Only Marcus' words pull him from the edge of reason where he teeters dangerously.

"My home, Marcus? I am from across te sea far west of your lands. My people call our island Aotearoa. Your people ... Te Company... they call it Sealland.

The last word he spits as though the very sound of the word disgusts him.

"So if I understand it ... no one knows what we are doing here."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's really unfortunate that the rules of Living Pathfinder forbid player vs. player combat. Or Fae'shiel might be inclined to knock Maui down a peg or two.







Fae'shiel listens only half-heartedly to the druid's bluster and then says "With every word that you speak you only prove just how immature that you happen to be human. You may be an elder in your village, but when in the company of an Elf, or even the company of the Dwarfkin, you are as young as a bird compared to the mighty Oak Tree."


----------



## jbear (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Oh, really? Then you should probably (as a player) relax a peg or two.[/sblock]

Maui's eyes narrow. Taniwha almost to his feet is caught by the scruff of his neck by his master. He strokes the big cat and murmurs in his language.
"Ko te Pokokohua na, Taniwha. E noho e hoa, e noho."

His smile is devoid of humour as he responds.

"I pity you Forgotten Daughter. Even if you found your way home, your sisters would close te door in your face. For all your years you know nothing."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Trust me, for Fae'shiel this is relaxed. Her sword is sheathed last I checked, and she has not raised her voice. Just because she is being slightly condescending towards Maui does not mean she isn't relaxed.[/sblock]

"Human, what on earth makes you think I am in any way lost. Or that I don't know my way home. Or that somehow I have been disowned by my people." She asks Maui. She then looks down at the solid gold bracelet that is inlayed with fine elven filigree and says "I am of Noble Birth. I am one of the few Harran Elves that is free to come and go between the human realms and the elven realms without being stopped by the forest watch. So you would do well to remember that the next time you speak ill of me."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 25, 2012)

_Marcus watches the exchange between the Elven maiden and the human with cat. He doesn't move, though he does notice the cat's reaction. What little tension he had started to feel eases as the cat is relaxed, such as it is, and turns his gaze to Fae'shiel, then back to Maui. In an effort to, strangely for him, provide a diplomatic way out for everyone, he speaks._

I think, from what I have gathered, they need help with recovering some items that were taken by people that the items don't belong to. And something about exterminating some pests. Those pests, likely, those responsible for stealing the items. Or so I assume. Is that what you thought?

_He turns an inquisitive look toward Fae'shiel, then looks at the others._


----------



## Caim (Apr 25, 2012)

jbear said:


> "Te brown water is no good anyway. It just makes te belly fat and te waters run."




"Aye, that it does...that it does." He lets out chuckle of his own.

Mortar greets the remaining members as they enter the conference and as they begin to exchange words. "It would seem theres a bit of bad blood between the two of ya. Please remember we are here for the client and can hold that bad blood in check to accomplish the tasks at hand, well that will soon be at hand." Mortar scratchs his chin as he finishes. "Tasks that should be presented shortly." He looks through the door almost impatiently.

[sblock=Please Read]I've read almost all the dialogue between Fae'shiel and Maui, including the DWI thread, and it would seem there is some tension. I'm not pointing any fingers at either of you but I'm asking out of respect for myself and the others involved in the game, including the GM, to please don't let it effect the game in a negative way. I'm all for in game banter between characters but it seems its getting personal for some reason. Again please do not take this as an attack against either of you.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 25, 2012)

Varga shows up in the doorway. "It'll be another few min--" She stops as she notes the tension between Fae'shiel and Maui. She frowns. "If you want the job, keep it in your pants, the both of you. Franco is hiring you to get a shipment back, not make googly-eyes back and forth, so I don't give a damn what kind of repressed feelings you're trying to hide. I really don't. If you're desperate to climb in the sack with each other, then first of all, grow up and get it over with, because none of the rest of us are enjoying the lead-in. And second of all, when you do finally climb in the sack with each other ... _do it on your own damn time_."


She snorts and walks back to the main area of the warehouse.


        *GM:*  Waiting on [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]. As soon as he shows up, we'll get rolling.      







....* Varga Renlow .....*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2012)

*Vincenzo finally arrives*

A human hurries into the warehouse office. He appears as a normal denizen of Venza, but holds himself more assuredly. The well crafted chain shirt sways effortlessly as he moves with an easy grace.

He sees Varga and bows, speaking in dwarvin.

[sblock=dwarfspeak] Your lady ship, I am here to aid Venza in the need to recover...[/sblock]

he seems cut off as she points to the conference room. H stands straight and procedes forthwith.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 25, 2012)

At Varga's comments Fae'shiel finally shows some semblance of emotion on her face, and that emotion is outrage at the very thought of getting in bed with such a disgusting sample of the human species. Though she seems to have lost her voice at this exact instant for some reason, her face has reddened a few shades and she is looking again at the bracelet she wears around her wrist.


----------



## jbear (Apr 26, 2012)

Maui laughs out loud at Vargas' words.

"Ahh... now Maui understands the game."

He places his hand on heart.

"And I promise we will play it on our own time. I will keep words firmly behind teeth and Taniwha on te short leash."

Maui falls silent and waits. Taniwha's tail continues to twitch.


----------



## Systole (Apr 26, 2012)

At last, the heavyset, well-dressed man enters the conference room with Varga at his side. His eyes sweep across the adventurers, lingering slightly longer on Vincenzo than the others, before he shrugs and sits down. “Close, but not _quite _my type,” he says, mostly to himself. “On to business then?”  Without waiting for an answer, he continues. “I’m Geralt Franco, if you hadn’t already guessed. I deal in specialized goods: rare herbs, rare books, rare gems, artifacts that predate the Years of Darkness … items of that nature. Generally speaking, I buy and sell the things that rich idiots like to waste scads of money on.” 

Varga rolls her eyes. "Speaking of rich idiots..." she says, which draws a chuckle from Franco. 

“What Varga is trying to say is that I've become a rich idiot now, too," he agrees.

"Wasting scads of money on a dueling tournament."

Franco laughs heartily, his expansive belly shaking. "Just so, my dear. Now, despite Varga's disapproval, I’m sponsoring a dueling tournament a few weeks from now. In my younger days, I was quite the fencer, if I do say so myself. And though I’m no longer the duelist I once was, I still enjoy watching strapping young men cross swords.” He winks at Vincenzo, and in a stage whisper, he says, “That last line was a bit of innuendo for you, dear boy.”

He’s briefly interrupted by an accountant with a form to sign. He glances at the paper and initials it before turning back to the group. “However, we’ve had ongoing problems with some sort of little vicious beasties attacking our southern caravans, and they’ve been getting more aggressive lately. This last time, they managed to ransack a cart of goods from Irthos – including a shipment of dueling blades I'd ordered for the competition.” 

He leans forward. “This makes it rather more personal than just an insurance claim for me. I’d go to the Lower Guild, but frankly, they're nothing short of useless, and the guildmaster Enza Furros is an incompetent boob. I’ve not the slightest confidence in them, which is why I've turned to you independent contractors.” He turns to Varga and frowns. “And speaking of incompetent boobs, go and fetch Alvise, would you?” 

Varga snorts. "For Alvise, 'incompetent boob' is putting it mildly," she says, and leaves the room. 

Franco continues speaking. “In short, I want those swords back, and I’d like the little pests that took them taken care of. And I’ll of course pay full value for any recovered items. Agreed?”










*.... Geralt Franco .......... Varga Renlow ...*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 26, 2012)

Prior to Franco coming into the room, and seeing that Maui is getting all manner of wrong idea's stuck in his head, Fae'shiel promptly turns to Marcus says in a bit of a whisper and in the Elven language "please forgive me." and then proceeds to grab him by the shirt and kisses him rather abruptly, then once she has let go of him she says both in common for both Varga and Maui's understanding "I would sooner sleep with one of my own kind, even if it is a half-blood, than ever touching a human in that manner."


----------



## Caim (Apr 26, 2012)

Systole said:


> "Generally speaking, I buy and sell the things that rich idiots like to waste scads of money on.”




Mortar lets out a hearty laugh as the man mentions 'rich idiots'. "Ya may not be a dwarf sir, but you have the business savy of one."

"These 'pests' you speak of. Do ya know what they are? Whether they be human, orc, or goblin?" Mortar almost spits as the last one leaves his lips. "Any extra knowledge would be greatly appreciated."

Mortar turns his attention to Fae'shiel and Marcus. "Well that was unexpected..." He says with a raised eyebrow.


----------



## Systole (Apr 26, 2012)

[sblock=GM]Okay, I imagine Fae'shiel's action is going to set off all kinds of fun stuff.  However, I _truly_ hate posting out of order.  So by GM decree, and because Franco was en route when this happened, you have one post apiece and 24 hours of real time to react to the smoochies.

After that, Franco has entered the room, and if you've got unfinished business with other PCs, you're either bickering in front of your employer, or you're stifling yourself until he's out of sight.  Pick one.

And just FYI, you've got a day's worth of wagon ride ahead of you to work out any RP issues.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Apologies for my part in pushing towards any unpleasantness. I will try and make amends. [/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Reaction to kiss: 







Maui chuckles and rolls his eyes.

"I know that game too. You can not make Maui jealous, Forgotten Daughter. Kiss away. But do not kiss a man and then insult his blood. Te kiss is cruel enough."

Maui falls into a studied disinterest as he waits for the Big Man, cleaning the grime from under his fingernails with his teeth.


----------



## Systole (Apr 26, 2012)

[sblock=GM]Okay, jbear got his one post. The other four of you can still react to the smoochies. I apologize for possibly posting GM stuff too quickly, but I have to say I didn't expect that response, which really demands further responses from the other players. In the future, please try not to backtrack, as it really snarls the hell out of thread continuity.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 26, 2012)

*Kiss Reaction*

_Marcus finds his attempt at diplomatic distraction falling flat on its face. As he considers the situation, the tension rises again. A little tension creeps into his shoulders again, especially when Fae'shiel, insulted and shamed in one simple sentence, stands from her seat. Though not sure how he would stop the full-blooded Elven Noble from causing whatever harm she might have in mind, he prepares to try to get up and intercede when he is stopped in mid thought by her sudden turn and approach. As he tries to consider if he, himself, might have by accident insulted the Maiden, he is frozen, totally stunned and speechless, a rarity for him, when she speaks to him in Elven. Before can clutch at the chair arms to attempt to wrest himself from harms way, well aware of the Elven opinion of half-bloods, he is grabbed. His mind swims as he is pulled forward and a full on kiss is pressed on him. His eyes are wide in surprise, but a little glimmer of enjoyment or pleasure flickers as well. When released, he can only slump back into his seat, still stunned into silence. He is brought back to the here and now by Maui's words._

It is no insult to ones blood. It is the nature of the world. And, I dare say, one tremendous indictment against you.

_He catches his breath well enough to reply in Elven to the Maiden._

(in Elven)No harm done, so nothing to forgive.

_He sits in uncomfortable silence until the perspective employer enters. Marcus finds himself stealing a glance now and again at the Elven Maiden as if concerned she might decide take other actions against him, to hide the act she has just taken, but he listens to the man talking. He clears his throat, his voice cracking just a little from the effort to hide his embarrassment._

These...These caravans, I assume, traveled with a guard of some kind, what kind did they travel with? A single guard with a crossbow, or a more well prepared unit?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 26, 2012)

Noting Maui's misunderstanding of her words she says simply enough "You misunderstand human. Where I come from though it is rare for a full-blooded Elf to have romantic relations with a Half-Elf, they are not treated as second-class citizens in any way shape or form. In fact the main city in my home forest has it's population composed of mostly Half-Elves. So no, I am not insulting him in anyway."

She then looks back to Marcus and says in Elven "Do not be ashamed. You have nothing to worry about. My actions may have been spurred on by the wild human's words. But the truth is I was impressed by you in our last excursion."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2012)

Vincenzo just snickers boyishly at the anticks of his soon to be compatriots.

At the mention of dueling, Vincenzo gives his full attention, even bowing in his seat at the inuendo, and showing dismay at the discovery of the stolen cargo.

"Most likely human bandits or the such, if the cargo was already known. goblins *hach-spit* and kobolbs are too small to use weapons as these would be. Still, the type of bandits would be a great boon of knowledge."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 26, 2012)

Fae'shiel says "Do not be so hasty to assume that the 'bandits' were human. There are in fact various other races who can utilize human sized weapons. Including my own, though I doubt Elves would have any reason to steel that kind of weaponry. The other Fey on the other hand I am unsure about. Tell me Mr. Franco, where did these thefts take place? Were they by any chance within close proximity to territory claimed by any of the Fey Races? Or perhaps is it possible that they were seized upon by Orcs?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 26, 2012)

_Marcus recovers from being smooched, and to this point has avoided either wiping his mouth or touching it in disbelief. Fae'shiel's comments to the Human are heard, though they don't quite register. It is her voice, speaking in Elven, that again draws his attention, he turns his head, his eyes still a little wide in disbelief, even as she speaks. The last few words succeed in forcing the half-elf ranger into blushing a nice shade of red. He smiles, a bit shyly, but nods to her, then turns his attentions to the rotund one who, it seems, is worried about a shipment of swords and other goods. Marcus shakes his head as something causes the wind to go up his back. Reflexively his hand goes over his shoulder, resting comfortingly on the head of the hammer on his back._

[sblock=ooc]Felt I needed to address Fae'shiel's comment. We can talk about it on the way south, i would think. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Recommencing from the end of Franco's speech.     

........

“In short, I want those swords back, and I’d like the little pests that took them taken care of. And I’ll of course pay full value for any recovered items. Agreed?”





			
				Mortar said:
			
		

> Mortar lets out a hearty laugh as the man mentions 'rich idiots'. "Ya may not be a dwarf sir, but you have the business savy of one."
> 
> "These 'pests' you speak of. Do ya know what they are? Whether they be human, orc, or goblin?" Mortar almost spits as the last one leaves his lips. "Any extra knowledge would be greatly appreciated."



Franco laughs in return. "Why thank you, kind sir. I do take that as the highest of compliments. As to the identity of the beasts, I'm afraid I don't know. Alvise Biaggio was the driver of the looted wagon. Varga should have him here in a moment. You'll be able to ask him for that information."





			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> These...These caravans, I assume, traveled with a guard of some kind, what kind did they travel with? A single guard with a crossbow, or a more well prepared unit?



"This particular shipment was a single wagon with a single guard, who has since been relieved of duty. In the past, the creatures were generally quite cowardly, and any show of force was enough to keep them away. Apparently that's changed."




			
				Vincenzo and Fae'shiel said:
			
		

> "Most likely human bandits or the such, if the cargo was already known. goblins *hach-spit* and kobolbs are too small to use weapons as these would be. Still, the type of bandits would be a great boon of knowledge."
> 
> "Do not be so hasty to assume that the 'bandits' were human. There are in fact various other races who can utilize human sized weapons. Including my own, though I doubt Elves would have any reason to steel that kind of weaponry. The other Fey on the other hand I am unsure about. Tell me Mr. Franco, where did these thefts take place? Were they by any chance within close proximity to territory claimed by any of the Fey Races? Or perhaps is it possible that they were seized upon by Orcs?"



"Alvise seems quite insistent that the creatures were short and definitely not human. More than that I don't know. Ah, speak of the devil." Varga enters with a rather grizzled looking half elf in tow. Franco rises as if to leave. "So you've all accepted my offer, I take it? If so, I'll get back to work and leave the details to Varga."

"No problem," Varga says.

Franco gives Alvise a very meaningful glare, in which it's clear that the driver is on exceptionally thin ice with the merchant. "And Alvise will of course assist you in every way possible."

"Should've stuck to frog hunting," the half-elf mutters.













*.... Geralt Franco .......... Varga Renlow ......... Alvise Biaggio ...*


----------



## Caim (Apr 27, 2012)

Mortar looks the half-elf over quickly. "Frog huntin? Yea...yea maybe ya should've." He shifts slightly in his seat to rest on the edge. "What was it exactly that attacked the shipment? Your former boss mentioned that they weren't human and they're short. Any and all details ya can recall could be helpful."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2012)

*Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II*

"Yes, such as their skin, ears, shape of their head, any thing like that."


----------



## jbear (Apr 27, 2012)

"Short? Like Hufflings? Tiny children men? They steal your swords?"

Maui looks at the driver most unimpressed that he would be robbed by such harmless creatures.


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2012)

Signor Franco bows and departs, leaving you with the dwarf and the half-elf.

"Hey, he's not my former employer yet! I'm still employed!" Alvise protests to Mortar.

Varga glares at him. "For the moment, anyway."

Alvise quails a bit under the dwarf's disapproval, but recovers. "Well, they wasn't goblins, nor kobolds neither. I've tussled with goblins," he says proudly. "These things ... well, it's like you took a mangy lookin' bulldog and set it walking on its hind legs, and then gave it a spear. And they bark a lot at each other. Real loud, like. You can always hear 'em comin'." He shudders.

"And the attack..." Varga prompts him.

"I'm sorry ... my, uh, throat is getting a bit dry what with all this talking. Any chance I could get a drink?"

Varga looks at him incredulously. "I'm going to pretend that was a joke," she says, "because if that _wasn't_ a joke, I'd _personally_ eject you from the building. _Off the roof._"

Alvise gulps audibly. "Uh, yeah. Yeah, of course. Just ... just kidding, Ms. Renlow, ma'am! Uh, so ... well, me and the guard was coming north from Irthos, and I've done the run before, so I knowed there was a stretch of road where the beasties come out. Usually, they just hide in the bushes and throw rocks, or they come out in the road and bark at you, and then skitter out of your way when you don't stop."

He scratches at his beard stubble. "This time, they'd set up a trap. They went and dug a hole in the road and covered it, and one of the horses stepped in it and broke a leg. Next thing we know, the beasties was all around, barking and yipping and hollering and poking us with spears. So yeah, I went and run and left the wagon and the horses to 'em," he says with a defiant look at Varga. "We was outnumbered, and you can talk about them being small, but a bunch of littler spears can kill you just the same. And the guard run first, anyway. I was just following his lead. After that, we was only a couple miles short of the Owl and Stag Inn, so we went there."

He shrugs. "That's the story."

        *GM:*  K:Nature rolls to figure out what the creatures might be.

EDIT - Throw a K:Local on there, too, if you've got it.     










*..... Varga Renlow ......... Alvise Biaggio ...*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 27, 2012)

Fae'shiel listens on in silence and tries to remember her history lessons about the area that this man was describing, trying to figure out if any of those woods were inhabited by any fey creatures resembling what he was describing.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 27, 2012)

_Marcus listens to the tale, an eyebrow up in interest at the description of the dog-men. He smirks as the statement is made the guard ran first._

Some guard.

_This is said with a hint of joking sarcasm, before he turns his attention to considering the dog-men-things._


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=Marcus]The creatures he's referring to are almost certainly pugwampi gremlins, which are vicious, despicable little fey. As fey, they have a very minor resistance to weapons not made of cold iron. Unlike most fey, however, they speak gnoll. While they're not particularly exceptional in combat, pugwampis have an aura of unluckiness that can make them dangerous.

Nice roll, by the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 27, 2012)

_Marcus considers the description. He shakes his head a little._

I know this will sound a bit funny, but it sounds like Gremlins. Fey creatures. Little dog looking critters. From what you've said probably one of the nastier bunch. Likely pugwampi, which is why they look like bulldogs. Not an overly threatening lot, usually, but they've a reputation for being bearers of bad luck. Best bet to get their attention would be something cold iron. From what I remember, they have a real aversion to the stuff. Though they can still be dealt with.

_He shrugs._

Lady Atchka's teacher in magic used to tell her stories about all manner of creatures. She had a particular love for his stories of Fey, including gremlins.

_This last offered as explanation, if anyone wondered._

[sblock=Systole]Thanks, the die roller usually isn't kind to me much at all. I hope the IC explanation for why he knows so much is acceptable?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]You don't have to make up extensive explanations for this kind of thing unless you want to.  Knowing weird bits of trivia happens in real life, too.  Heck, I do pub trivia a lot, and I see this happen six or seven times a night.  Making your K:Nature roll is not anything to unduly stress about.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Just the way I am, if I have a good IC way to do things, I'll do it if it doesn't interfere with anything.  Anyway...[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I am going to go on the assumption that once she has heard the name of the creatures Fae'shiel is able to confirm what Marcus has said about them due to her being of Fey Lineage and a noble of the Elven Courts.[/sblock]

Fae'shiel frowns when Marcus says that the creatures that had attacked the caravan had been Pugwampi. "Well this complicates things. I am all for retrieving your stolen goods Lady Varga. But I am not about to go in and slaughter a lesser Fey Species unless I have absolutely no alternative. Especially one that is as misfortunate as the Pugwampi. I mean it is a miracle they had the luck to stumble into this mess in the first place. I would very much prefer to attempt a diplomatic solution if that is at all possible. These creatures are afterall very distant cousins of mine."


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION] Fae'shiel would probably not know the Pugwampi very well, for the same reason that the King of England would not know the inbred, mutant, cannibal hillbillies living out in the Ozarks. If you do want Fae'shiel to get to know her inbred, mutant, cannibal hillbilly extended family, you'll need to start putting ranks into K:Nature.

Also, she may rethink her stance on her inbred, mutant, cannibal hillbilly extended family once she meets them...




[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 27, 2012)

"So let get this straight. They covered the road? With what exactly? Did they have a tarp or some other covering to make it look like the road. Maybe you were just drunk like I'm thinkin ya are now." Mortar takes another hard look from the Varga to Alvise. "And if ya was in the employ of some of me kin...ya would be gettin that shipment back yaself or die tryin."

Mortar scratchs his beard as he trys to recall pugwampi's. "That name sounds familiar, but..." He dosen't finish as he seems to thinking on the name still.

[sblock=OOC]Alot can happen when your sleeping. I'll expand on the pugwampi's if I rolled high enough. BTW I work 7pm-7am EST and I work tonight. So prime posting hours for me are early in the morning and my days off. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 28, 2012)

Marcus said:
			
		

> I know this will sound a bit funny, but it sounds like Gremlins. Fey creatures. Little dog looking critters. From what you've said probably one of the nastier bunch. Likely pugwampi, which is why they look like bulldogs.



Alvise nods enthusiastically. "Aye, puswampi ... puggampus ... what you said, that's exactly what I was gonna say!"




			
				Fae'shiel said:
			
		

> "These creatures are afterall very distant cousins of mine."



Alvise turns somewhat pale and begins edging away from Fae'shiel at this revelation. "Well, uh, that's ... nice," he says, trying to hold a grin on his face that desperately does not want to be there. "That's, uh, nice for you."




			
				Mortar said:
			
		

> "So let get this straight. They covered the road? With what exactly? Did they have a tarp or some other covering to make it look like the road. Maybe you were just drunk like I'm thinkin ya are now." Mortar takes another hard look from the Varga to Alvise. "And if ya was in the employ of some of me kin...ya would be gettin that shipment back yaself or die tryin."



"Who's drunk?" Alvise says, not entirely convincingly. "And it ... it was a trap! We couldn't see the pit, okay? So it was a tarp, or leaves, or something. I don't know ... the horse fell, and the next thing we knew, the puff-wamfers was all over and we was running. I didn't exactly have time to sit down and look over what they put out for us. 'Ooh, this seems to be a triple-baited spring trap mechanism with a Foisty-Majeur camouflage array! What? Is a that a nightmare doggie poking a blade in me kidney? Ooh, that smarts a bit! What travails I must endure for science!' Yeah ... bugger that."

Varga smacks Alvise in the back of the head. "More answering the question, less commentary," she says. To Mortar, she adds, "Oh, he _will_ be assisting you to return the cargo, or he'll have me to deal with. And Alvise ... let me assure you I can be much, much more unpleasant than a pack of wee gremlins."

The half-elf is unable to repress a shudder.











*..... Varga Renlow ......... Alvise Biaggio ...*


----------



## jbear (Apr 28, 2012)

"So ... not Hufflings. That makes me happy. Because Hufflings is one of te less scary things I have seen in my life. When I see one I want to pick them up to cuddle not run away and give them swords. But te Puffwampi don't sound very much more  scary. I think te Driver is a big coward who runs away from his own shadow!"

Maui seems very unimpressed by the man and his story. He laughs out loud when Vargas smacks him in the back of the head. 

"Ok. I like te Angry Lady. Maui will help against Forgotten Daughter's cousins and bring back te swords. I knew her family was trouble making."

He looks at the half elf.

"Stories are like treasures. You are wise to listen to your Lady Axe's stories. What is te meaning of 'cold iron gets te Puffwampi's attention'? What is this cold iron and where can Maui get some?"


----------



## Caim (Apr 28, 2012)

Systole said:


> "Who's drunk?" Alvise says, not entirely convincingly. "And it ... it was a trap! We couldn't see the pit, okay? So it was a tarp, or leaves, or something. I don't know ... the horse fell, and the next thing we knew, the puff-wamfers was all over and we was running. I didn't exactly have time to sit down and look over what they put out for us. 'Ooh, this seems to be a triple-baited spring trap mechanism with a Foisty-Majeur camouflage array! What? Is a that a nightmare doggie poking a blade in me kidney? Ooh, that smarts a bit! What travails I must endure for science!' Yeah ... bugger that."




Mortar simply glares at Alvise for moment. "So your a bard? Got a few jokes do ya? How bout I take me hammer here and shatter your knee caps. Ya don't need knee caps to be a wagon driver." Mortar then looks to Varga. "Or maybe ya can be her pin cushion."



Systole said:


> "Oh, he _will_ be assisting you to return the cargo, or he'll have me to deal with. And Alvise ... let me assure you I can be much, much more unpleasant than a pack of wee gremlins."




Mortar shakes his head in disgust. "So we have to drag this incompetent drunken coward along with us?"


----------



## Caim (Apr 28, 2012)

jbear said:


> What is this cold iron and where can Maui get some?"




"Cold iron is a special metal that hurts certain creatures, demons, or devils more that common iron. The Mystic Pearl should have some cold iron weapons."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the double post. Just realized I didn't select Jbear's post for the multi quote.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Apr 28, 2012)

Maui nods his head thoughtfully as Mortar enlightens him as to the use of cold iron and where he might find it.

"At te Pearl. I like that place. Hmm ... A metal to fight demons. Most interesting. I wonder how much it costs ..."

Maui looks at his very lightly loaded pouch with a frown.

[sblock=Advice] Is there a way to coat claws with Cold Iron? Otherwise Taniwha's attacks are going to be useless. Also, does a +1 cold iron sword cost more than a +1 sword? I will look it up myself but its late here and I know that many folks know this stuff off the top of their head, so I may as well ask the pros. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


 i am pretty sure cold iron is more expensive...

from d20 pfrpgsrd: "Weapons made of cold iron cost twice as much to make as their normal counterparts. Also, adding any magical enhancements to a cold iron weapon increases its price by 2,000 gp. This increase is applied the first time the item is enhanced, not once per ability added. A double weapon with one cold iron half costs 50% more than normal."

so a cold iron rapier would cost 40 gp, lucern hammer would be 30.


----------



## jbear (Apr 29, 2012)

"I think I'm going to run over to te Pearl and buy some cold iron to fight te Puffwampi. Taniwha, haere mai!" 

With little ceremony the druid leaves, running at full pace towards the Mystic Pearl. 

Surprisingly quickly the druid has returned, chest heaving, Taniwha by his side.

[sblock=OOC] So 4630 gp for a +1 cold iron scimitar, right? Far beyond my means. So MW would cost 630 gp? Or is the double price only the scimitar itself not the MW quality price as well? 330 gp. I have read the page entry myself but I still have this doubt. I could do that if I sell a few things. Is there some type of alchemical substance I can coat on Taniwha's claws? Edit: Seen Weapon Blanche: Cold Iron. Pretty expensive for 1 use. Can you even put that on natural weapons? I doubt it. Second Edit: I'll just get a normal one, save hassles. Done. Maui's ready to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2012)

"good idea" says Vincenzo as he follows.


----------



## Systole (Apr 29, 2012)

At Mortar's threat, the half-elf starts edging away from the dwarf, until he realizes that this is bringing him closer to Fae'shiel, and which point he tries edging backwards, but this only brings him closer to Varga. "I should've stuck to frog hunting," he mutters again.



			
				Mortar said:
			
		

> "So we have to drag this incompetent drunken coward along with us?"



"He's going to drive the wagon and show you the scene of the attack, yes." She spares a look of disgust for the former frog hunter. "Beyond that, I certainly wouldn't expect anything from him. Now, if you leave in the next hour or so, you can make it to the Owl and Stag Inn today, and you'll be able to start the investigation first thing tomorrow.  Any other questions?"

        *GM:*  The DR on the pugwampis will cut into Taniwha's damage output, but he won't be totally, uh, neutered. It's a pretty minor DR.     










*..... Varga Renlow ......... Alvise Biaggio ...*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2012)

to all of the crew shows a vial of weapon  blaunch.

"This on a weapon will work for one hit on these creature, but if we attack with missile fire, we can coat the heads of ten arrows."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am assuming that my spells will be unaffected by the damage resistance. Other than that I will be relying on my sword, but I will be fighting to disable more so than to kill in all likelyhood so it shouldn't matter too much.







Fae'shiel looks at the vial of weapon blanch and shrugs. She then looks at Marcus and says "Why is everyone so quick to rush into violence against a subspecies of the Fey that probably doesn't have any other alternative in order to survive?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 30, 2012)

_Marcus looks to Fae'shiel, aware that as a half-elf he likely is, at an even more distant relation, also blood kin to the Gremlins._

For Humans and others, it is a natural reaction to the unknown or a threat which makes them uneasy. As it seems no one has been harmed, and they are known to be alive, I'd be more curious what prompted them, if they'd been willing to avoid confrontation before, to act in such a cunningly aggressive manner. Seems a bit of bad luck, the horse finding that trap. If we can find a way to converse with them, perhaps we can find out. They are only known to speak...Gnoll I think it is...and I haven't a clue about their language. Although, if that fails, we may have no other choice.

_He turns a look to the Dwarf, not the driver._

So he will at least get us that far before running off again.

_His tone, a little stern when discussing his fellow half-elf, turns to a more tactical tone._

The other wagon, was it left for dead or was it recovered?


----------



## jbear (Apr 30, 2012)

Maui raises an eyebrow at the comments about talking to the gremlins.

"Ha! Te cold iron is to scare te Puffwampi. Maui will show them his sword, Taniwha will show them his teeth. They will give us te swords. And Forgotten Daughter can tell her cousins to behave."  

Maui looks quite proud of his obviously infallible plan to resolve what is, as far is he is concerned, a very simple problem. He stands as though that should be enough to resolve the planning and waits impatiently for the others to get moving.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 30, 2012)

"Would you stop calling me that. I have not been forgotten by anyone that I can think of. And it is rather insulting to me that you think I am forgotten by my family. So I would prefer it if you would either call me by my name, or not talk to me at all. Oh and by the way my name is Fae'shiel." She says to Maui in a rather huffy mood.


----------



## Caim (Apr 30, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> "Why is everyone so quick to rush into violence against a subspecies of the Fey that probably doesn't have any other alternative in order to survive?"




Mortar listens to Fae'shiel carefully before speaking. "It's not that we want to kill the little pests but rather remove a possible threat from a known trade route. The driver said they've never been this aggressive in they're actions which would suggest another force at work and if the gremlins can be spared than so be it."



Artur Hawkwing said:


> "So he will at least get us that far before running off again."




Mortar simply nods before gathering his equipment. "I won't be requiring a cold iron weapon."

"We have a days journay ahead of us...so if we are set I would suggest we make our way to the wagon."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 30, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "I won't be requiring a cold iron weapon."




"I shan't be needing a Cold Iron Weapon either." Fae'shiel says as she chants a minor spell creating several small orbs of dancing light floating around her head. Which she quickly dismisses after a brief display of her more entertaining side. She does say however "I would prefer to prepare some different spells upon arriving at the Inn however, so that I am more prepared for whatever it is we end up doing."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2012)

"Hmmmm. if they are more aggressive and you know they speak gnoll, then maybe they are in cahoots with gnolls."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 30, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Hmmmm. if they are more aggressive and you know they speak gnoll, then maybe they are in cahoots with gnolls."




"I can speak the Orc and Goblin languages. Does that mean I am in 'cahoots' with Orcs and Goblins? Language is not an indicator of who one allies with." Fae'shiel says to Vincenzo.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> "I can speak the Orc and Goblin languages. Does that mean I am in 'cahoots' with Orcs and Goblins? Language is not an indicator of who one allies with." Fae'shiel says to Vincenzo.




Wishing to say yes just to get her ire up he refrains and says, "I mearly suggest that the change in tactics and knowledge of the gnoll language might say who the real instigator of the attack was.

the creatures formerly woud run at the sight or prescence og resistance. The addition of a hidden pit sounds way out of their league." 

Then direcly to their guide he asks, "In detail, Senior Biaggio, what did they look like and how did they in the past present their attacks?"


----------



## Systole (Apr 30, 2012)

Marcus said:
			
		

> The other wagon, was it left for dead or was it recovered?



 
"It's still out there, as far as I know. If it's in working order, we'll pay for it if you recover it, just like everything else," Varga says. "Now, I took the liberty of digging into our leftovers bin, and I pulled out a wand for you. Not much juice left to it, but it's better than nothing in case you get bloody. I'll need you to initial a receipt for it, because if it's damaged or lost, it'll come out of your pay at at the end. Otherwise, if you're ready to go, the horses are already hitched and harnessed."




			
				Vincenzo said:
			
		

> Then direcly to their guide he asks, "In detail, Senior Biaggio, what did they look like and how did they in the past present their attacks?"




Alvise shrugs. "They hooted at us, and they threw stones. There wasn't any of the pit-digging business before, to be sure. As for what they look like, they're evil little dog-looking buggers, they are, with all due respect to the elven lass's ancestry."


        *GM:*  Varga is offering a wand of CLW with 18 charges. The price of it will be deducted from group funds at the end. Decide amongst yourselves who's carrying it. 

The wagon seats six -- three rows of two seats. Alvise will be driver's side, front row. Please also let me know where you're sitting (driver's or passenger's, front/middle/rear). First come, first served. Taniwha will be able to fit under the seat where Maui is sitting, or he can walk next to the wagon, jbear's choice.

@Scott DeWar Please upload a picture of Vincenzo to your wiki page, or otherwise post or mail me a pic, because I'll need it for tactical combat. And while it's not an absolute rule, I'd prefer if you picked a color for Vincenzo's speech.     











*..... Varga Renlow ......... Alvise Biaggio ...*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 30, 2012)

"Mister Biaggio, you should take care. At least half of your own ancestry is related to those creatures if only distantly. I wouldn't want you to go and insult your own blood heritage in the process of insulting my own." Fae'shiel says with the hint of sarcasm in her voice as she looks at the wand and says "Perhaps it would be best if the young wildman were to carry this Wand. I imagine that the wand uses magic that he would be more familiar with than I am."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2012)

"And I am purely of a fighting fashion." says Vincenzo.









*OOC:*


 and speaking of  Vin, I have never found a suitable pic. Do you know of one? If not I will draw a stick fig for you!


----------



## jbear (May 1, 2012)

"Ohhh ..." says Maui with glee as the group is offered the wand, "A Magic Stick!"

He takes it with a look of deep appreciation. "My friend,  te Jade Arrow saved Taniwha's life with a Magic Stick. Two times te same day. I will pray to Tane to guide and teach me how to use its magic."

He rolls his eyes and snorts as Fae'shiel complains about the name he has given her. "Facial? I can give you a better name than that. But we have been fighting enough. I will call you nothing until you earn a new name. But so you know ... I don't know your family or your Puffwampi cousins. But te Fae of te Rainbow Gate of Uenuku ... they call te daughters who left te homeland... te Forgotten."

He shrugs. "But I am learning te world is big. Bigger than our stories. Bigger than te memory of te Daughters of te Rainbow. Maybe te Fae were talking about others like you. But not you. So I will wait to give you a name when I have come to know you."

Maui points  the magic stick  at Vincenzo. "Te Pretty Man talks smart. An animal doesn't change its habits for no reason. Something is behind te Puffwampi's change. Something more ..." He struggles to find the word. "Dangerous. So what is te Noll?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 1, 2012)

jbear said:


> "Ohhh ..." says Maui with glee as the group is offered the wand, "A Magic Stick!"
> 
> He takes it with a look of deep appreciation. "My friend,  te Jade Arrow saved Taniwha's life with a Magic Stick. Two times te same day. I will pray to Tane to guide and teach me how to use its magic."
> 
> ...




"Little Man, You seem to have a vast misunderstanding of how the Sidhe or as you call us, Elves, exist in this world. The Sidhe originate in another world that is as alien to you humans as would be the depths of the ocean. In that world we are immortal and never age or die. Even the youngest of us can be both days old and centuries old in that world. Time travels differently in the homeland of the Sidhe. It is only be traveling to the mortal world that age is of any influence on our people." Fae'shiel explains to those gathered here. 

She seems lost in her words for a moment then catches on the phrase 'rainbow gate of uenuku' which sparks another of her rants "When we come into this world we do so via one of several interplanar gates set up around the world. I am certain that this rainbow gate of which you speak is one such Gate. But I assure you it is not the only one. My people are not bound by the same territorial disputes that you humans seem to be bound by. Those Sidhe in your homeland who refer to those who left those lands as 'the forgotten' seem to put more stock into the methods of humans than I would have thought possible. Yes we Sidhe will protect the Forests and Groves that we call our homes in this world. But we are not bound to them by the same territorial claims that humans lay on their lands."

As she speeks she listens thoughtfully to the remainder of what Maui says and finishes up her rant by saying "And who is to decide that any Fey, even a lesser Fey such as the Puffwampi are actually animals? By that logic I could argue that you yourself, Little Man, are actually nothing more than a crude animal for all the logic and reason that you display. I would be entirely unsurprised to learn of instances where animals of various types have altered their behavior patterns for seemingly random and unprovoked reasons. This becomes all the more complicated with creatures with even a modicum ability to reason logically... Oh and my name is pronounced 'Fay ~ ee ~ she ~ el' since you seem to have mispronounced it. And if it would be easier for you to pronounce you can call me by my Family Name, 'Aeros.'"

With all that said, Fae'shiel promptly picks up any belongings that she has, nods to Marcus and then proceeds to exit the room after asking Varga for directions to where the horses were being hitched up.


----------



## jbear (May 1, 2012)

Maui's eyes glaze over at 'Little Man' and his hand twitches towards the hilt of his sword. He bites down on his teeth. Hard.

He bends down and begins stroking the neck of Taniwha as the woman unleashes her tirade. When at last she finishes and  strides out the door he says in a quiet voice, but clear and loud enough to be heard by all.

"Te world is bigger than your stories too Faa-ee-she-el. Do not call me Little Man. Do not call me anything at all."

His tone is deadly serious.


----------



## Systole (May 1, 2012)

"Rogor's *sack*!" Varga curses. The dwarf throws her gaff-hook between the quarreling druid and elf, burying the point two inches deep in a nearby wooden beam. The sound of the curse and the tool thudding into the wood is loud enough that activity in the warehouse pauses as everyone turns to see what Varga is so riled up about.

"We put the word out for adventurers, not schoolchildren! Get your ruddy acts together or I'll toss the the lot of you out on your ear. I expect incompetence from the likes of this idiot," she says, pointing at Alvise, who knows better than to protest at the moment. "But we're paying you better. You can act professional or you can get the hell out."

She exhales through gritted teeth and pulls her still-vibrating gaff-hook out of the beam. "This kind of crap is why I left Copperhead," she mutters. Gaff-hook in hand, she turns to the workers who are standing idle and slightly slack-jawed. "What are you monkeys lookin' at!? Get back to work!" Noise in the warehouse quickly resumes everybody hurries to avoid any further notice from Varga.

[sblock=Important Words from the GM]This is the official warning: Knock it off. If you feel you can't let it be, then you can walk away now, no harm, no foul. If you choose to stay and the bickering continues, I will remove the offending party or parties, and anyone I have to boot will not be welcome in any other adventure I ever run. I'm not f***ing around here, guys. Choose wisely.[/sblock]










*..... Varga Renlow ......... Alvise Biaggio ...*


----------



## Caim (May 1, 2012)

As Mortar makes his way out the door he pauses for just a moment as he reaches Varga. "We'll get yer bosses swords back..." He looks to Maui and Fae' shiel. "if we don't kill each other first." 

Mortar motions to Alvise. "Lead the way."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I wanted to make it clear, my role playing in this manner is not intended to be taken offensively by anyone. It is merely how Fae'shiel is designed to come across when faced with someone who behaves in a way that she perceives as being immature even when compared to Elven Children. She is also having difficulty understanding Maui's accent which doesn't help matters either. In a way the way Fae'shiel is behaving is in part supposed to come across as the way an Elven Schoolteacher would teach her wards, and in part as slightly exasperated by some of the more irrational antics that Maui has performed.

It should be noted that while Maui seems inclined to resort to threatening physical violence against Fae'shiel when she calls him names he doesn't like, Fae'shiel for her part has yet to even come close to reaching for her sword when he calls her a name she doesn't like. She will raise her voice, she will rant and rave... but she will not threaten bodily injury to someone who is supposed to be her ally no matter what the problem between her and that ally may happen to be.

I am desperately trying to roleplay Fae'shiel in a manner that is realistic to how I envision Elven Nobility from the Harran Forest would act when encountering someone who is not only not from her continent, but who seemingly has very different idea's about what consititutes a Fey from those idea's of a native fey of this continent. I am not trying to start a problem here. Which is one reason I had Fae'shiel leave the room after her last rant ended.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with the RP from each of you. However it feels like it gets personal. If you read through all the posts in the thread, you can see that nearly all of yours and Jbear's posts are directed at one another or at least hint at the other. Like I said the RP is fine and at times fun to read and other times it brings it down a bit I think.

I think a solution to this would be to address each other by your character's names. Other than that let's smash some gremlins.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 1, 2012)

[sblock]Speaking IC, your characters are acting completely unprofessionally.  You've given Varga ample cause to outright fire you, to the point that it's beginning to stretch my own suspension of disbelief that she's keeping you on.

Now, I've been granting leeway on the basis that this is an RP choice, but when you all but call the other guy out in an OOC block, that starts graduating from IC bickering to OOC bickering.  As TSS said, it feels personal.  Please tone it down.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 1, 2012)

Systole said:


> [sblock]Speaking IC, your characters are acting completely unprofessionally.  You've given Varga ample cause to outright fire you, to the point that it's beginning to stretch my own suspension of disbelief that she's keeping you on.
> 
> Now, I've been granting leeway on the basis that this is an RP choice, but when you all but call the other guy out in an OOC block, that starts graduating from IC bickering to OOC bickering.  As TSS said, it feels personal.  Please tone it down.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Oh yes and of course that so called calling out that you cite couldn't possibly be referring to an old proposal thread that someone posted to Living Pathfinder (that if memory serves summarily got rejected) that referenced the possibility of an Arena Combat System which included the possibility of NON-LETHAL combat between characters so that just this sort of dispute that has erupted in this adventure could be settled in a manner that is more productive than simple role playing might allow the players the capacity to utilize. It strikes me as funny that such a system was proposed, shot down, and then the very impetus for why it was proposed in the first place suddenly shows up again. I think I may go and propose that idea again since it is obvious that it seems to need re-evaluation at this juncture if these kind of situations aren't going to be allowed to be resolved through normal role playing channels.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 1, 2012)

_Marcus eyes Fae'shiel, his eyes getting wider and wider as she lays into the human druid. He looks at Maui, then to the other assembled, looking back to Fae'shiel in time to catch her curt but polite nod. He watches her leave and sighs._

Awkward.

_He puts his book into his backpack and shrugs it, his hammer and his quiver onto his back. He nods to the others, collectively and turns the Dwarf, watching as one of the others affirms himself to the mission at hand and departs._

It would seem this will be a most interesting task.

_Another sigh._

My mind, skills and bow are at your service.

_With a polite bow to the Dwarf, he turns on ball of foot and walks out._

[sblock=OOC]Moving along, ready to roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> [sblock=OOC]Oh yes and of course that so called calling out that you cite couldn't possibly be referring to an old proposal thread that someone posted to Living Pathfinder (that if memory serves summarily got rejected) that referenced the possibility of an Arena Combat System which included the possibility of NON-LETHAL combat between characters so that just this sort of dispute that has erupted in this adventure could be settled in a manner that is more productive than simple role playing might allow the players the capacity to utilize. It strikes me as funny that such a system was proposed, shot down, and then the very impetus for why it was proposed in the first place suddenly shows up again. I think I may go and propose that idea again since it is obvious that it seems to need re-evaluation at this juncture if these kind of situations aren't going to be allowed to be resolved through normal role playing channels.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


 i think th above mentioned proposal is a waste of time. I personally have no qualms with rp, but this b17ch session clogs up information that could be easily lost. having a thread for non lethal dueling that is separate, judged and done rtween adventures woud be a good consideration, though imho.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 2, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> i think th above mentioned proposal is a waste of time. I personally have no qualms with rp, but this b17ch session clogs up information that could be easily lost. having a thread for non lethal dueling that is separate, judged and done rtween adventures woud be a good consideration, though imho.




[sblock=OOC]Suffice to say, Jbear and I seem to have come to an agreement that Maui and Fae'shiel should have a more distant relationship from now on so as to avoid further conflict between our characters if at all possible. I hope that is agreeable to everyone... soooo Moving Along?[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 2, 2012)

[sblock] Reprimand duly noted and accepted. 

In my defence: I honestly am making an attempt to tone Maui's reactions down. Maui is not a professional adventurer. He doesn't have any reason to really care about a job or getting paid. That is not his motivation. He is in it for the challenge and the adventure. But he lacks professional work ethics. So getting fired would seem a reasonable outcome for him in any job an employer expected that from him. 

And he has a rather big mouth, always has done. He's also sensitive to having certain things being rubbished. Being quiet is me really trying to move on from the bickering. I could have just ignored it completely I guess. 

But all said and done, fair enough. I will respect any decisions you feel you need to make.

On my part Maui will call Fae'shiel by her name. I'll keep my distance. And we can get on with the adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 2, 2012)

The wagon is loaded up with a few light supplies, and Alvise clambers into the driver's seat.  Fae'shiel and Marcus take the rear row, Mortar and Vincenzo get the middle, and Maui climbs in up front with Taniwha curled under the seat.  Varga hands a couple of sealed envelopes to Alvise and gives everyone a final, partially disapproving once-over before turning back to the warehouse.

Alvise snaps the reins and heads out into Venzan traffic, which is a barely-moving snarl this close to the docks.  "Bugger this for a game of soldiers," he says.  "We'll take the back way."  He turns the wagon inland, and into far lighter traffic.

Whatever his other faults, Alvise does seem to know his way around the streets of Venza.  While Alvise's shortcut route is longer in distance, you're obviously making far better time toward the southern gate than you would have if you'd stayed on the main road.  

Interestingly, the route passes within a few blocks of the Dunn Wright Inn.  Alvise obviously thinks about offering to stop for a drink, but he glances at Mortar and, remembering certain threats, thinks better of it.

        *GM:*  Perception checks, please.     

[sblock=DC 15 Perception]About a mile south of the DWI, a small movement in the gutter catches your attention.  A familiar-looking, brightly-colored toad is hopping southward along the street, barely dodging carts and pedestrians.  It seems very determined to get wherever it's trying to go.[/sblock]








*..... Alvise Biaggio .....*


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 2, 2012)

_Marcus settles in the back seat, glad to be underway, he gives a sidelong look at the Elven Maiden as if he wants to ask something, but seems to think better of it as the wagon gets moving. Something catches his eye and he leans a little, as it is on Fae'shiel's side of the cart._

Isn't that the poor sucked on toad?

_He doesn't spare a moment to turn to the Magus, instead keeping his eyes curiously on the toad._

Wonder where the poor thing is going. Looks like he's going our way.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 2, 2012)

As Marcus leans over towards her side of the cart to get a better look at the side of the road, Fae'shiel looks a little surprised but then she hears him mention something about a Toad and she looks towards where he is looking trying to see what he is talking about.

"Yes I do believe that is the Toad that Daylily was sucking on... I wonder where it is headed to."

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 2, 2012)

Mortar sits with his pack underneath the seat and his hammer by his side. His crossbow sits in his hands with a bolt already loaded. "Ya just make sure to avoid any traps Alvise."

"Aye that does look like the lil' toad that crazy elf was suckin on." He looks to Marcus and Fae'sheil. "He better hop a bit faster and put some distance netween the two of'em."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2012)

Vincenzo is looking about for any ner do wells. "Hey, I think that toad looks familiar . . . . ."

ps:









*OOC:*


GlassEye found a pic for Vincenzo. It is on his wiki page.


----------



## jbear (May 3, 2012)

As his companions point out the toad hopping along for its life Maui is pulled from his reverie. His face brightens. "Te Devil hunter set you free after all! Or maybe you escape? Maui will make sure you make it out of town."

Without hesitating Maui leaps from the moving cart to go and save the toad from being crushed by passing wheels or a heavy boot step. He will scoop up the toad if he can and run back to the cart , hand it in to someone inside the cart and then try and jump back on.

[sblock=OOC] I'm figuring with 4 people pointing out where the toad is Maui also spots it. If that isn't the case I'll roll. 

For Maui's toad rescue I'm not sure what rolls I should make. 
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]If I had to wager a guess I would say Acrobatics would be a good bet on what you would roll to get out of the cart safely and likewise what you would roll to jump back into it assuming no one calls for the cart to be stopped... that being said...[/sblock]

As soon as Fae'shiel see's maui begin leaping out of the moving cart she yells "STOP THE CART!!!!" which will likely result in him being knocked off balance but at the same time will remove the hazard of his having to worry about hurting himself when he does manage to get out of the cart and will prevent him having to struggle with getting back into the cart successfully.

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2012)

"What the blazes!?" Alvise shouts as the druid jumps out of the moving wagon. The action spooks the horses and he has to pull hard on the reins to keep them from colliding with oncoming traffic. Maui easily scoops up the toad and returns to the wagon, although Alvise glares at him as he climbs in.

"What'd you do that for, you daft git?" He sees the toad in Maui's hands and shakes his head. With a touch of the reins he sets the wagon moving again. "There's no good eatin' in one of those, feller, and they give you cramps and nightmares like you wouldn't believe if even you try."

A short while later, the wagon passes through the southern gates and out onto the open road.

[sblock=GM]The wagon was essentially going walking pace, so it's not too hard to dismount. The toad was easy enough to grab -- it seems kind of exhausted now that Maui has got it. Probably not surprising given that it traveled at least a mile in the past hour or two.

And you probably want to roll a Wild Empathy check, Mr. Druid.[/sblock]






*..... Alvise Biaggio .....*


----------



## jbear (May 3, 2012)

Maui holds the toad gently in his hands trying to calm its wildly beating heart.

"Don't worry Toad. Maui will not lick you and I won't let anyone put you back in te cage. When we find you a good place for you then you are free to go."

He closes his eyes and prays "Tane, Forest Father, calm your child's heart, take away te fear. Let him understand he is nearly home."

The toad continues to squirm in his hands. Maui opens his eyes and frowns. "Poor Toad! Your soul is full of terror."
[sblock=Wild Empathy] Maui is not such an empathetic Druid yet. But let's give it a whirl! His Handle Animal is better but I'm guessing that skill is useless on a toad, right? Can I use Guidance (hence the prayer) to improve that roll? Or is that not specifically a skill so it doesn't work?  Anyway, I'll roll it without +1 bonus from guidance, just add if it applies. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2012)

The toad squirms a bit, but in the end is simply too exhausted to go anywhere and eventually falls asleep in Maui's pocket.

        *GM:*  Yes, you can use Guidance.  The roll wasn't good enough to improve its reaction at the moment, but you can try again later.

The wagon ride will be an uneventful five or six hours.  I'll hold off on advancing the scene for a day or so in case there is RP you want to take care of on the way.


----------



## jbear (May 4, 2012)

As the toad finally quietens and settles in Maui's pocket the druid turns towards Alvise.

"I hear they call you Frog Hunter back in te city. Where do you hunt te frogs? Are we going to pass near that place on our way to visit te Puffwampi?"

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 21 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar+1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (21 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 4, 2012)

Fae'shiel turns towards Marcus and looks at him with a bit of a coy expression on her face, while at the same time she speaks to him

[sblock=To Marcus in Elven]"I take it you were surprised by my actions earlier? May I ask why?"[/sblock]

She hears Maui talking to the Toad and then to Alvise but chooses to ignore him for the moment, her interest instead taken up by Marcus.

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 4, 2012)

_Marcus settles back into his seat, watching the druid snatch up the exhausted amphibian. He smiles a little at the caring action of the druid, marking this down in his favor. As he relaxes, Fae'shiel's comments to him in Elven cause him to turn to her. He considers her words and responds._

[sblock=to Fae'shiel in Elven]Which actions do your refer to?

_His tone is slightly cautious, as if he is just wanting to make sure his answer is to the right actions._[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 4, 2012)

Fae'shiel cocks her head slightly and smiles. She thinks to herself _'oh so everything I did must have surprised him. Interesting.'_ she then says to him:

[sblock=To Marcus in Elven]"To which do you think I am refering?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2012)

Vincenzo can hold it no longer. His knowledge of languages his family learns for the purpose of diplomacy and trade includes that of the conversation being spoken now.

[sblock=elvin]"be careful of whose ears are listening"[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 4, 2012)

in a language that sounds foreign to all of you Fae'shiel says "in amore ... Age tuum negotium si vos vere"

[sblock=OOC]I just used Google Translate to translate "For the love of... You really should mind your own business" into Latin which is the language I am using to represent the in game language of Celestial.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2012)

Vincenzo sits with an uncomprehending look.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 5, 2012)

Fae'shiel has a self-satisfied look on her face when Vincenzo doesn't respond to her. She says "It means 'mind your own business,'" in the Common tongue


----------



## Caim (May 6, 2012)

[sblock=Dwarven]"You may want to steer clear of that one. She's got teeth and she loves to bite."[/sblock]
Mortar looks at Fae'shiel then Vincenzo with a crooked smile.

"So it's a days ride to the site ya were attacked is it?" Mortar turns his attention now to the driver, Alvise.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Just for yucks...[/sblock]

Fae'shiel cocks an eyebrow when Mortar speaks in his native tongue trying to perceive what it was that he said.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> Fae'shiel has a self-satisfied look on her face when Vincenzo doesn't respond to her. She says "It means 'mind your own business,'" in the Common tongue




Vincenzo visibly blushes and responds with a single nod



Terrible Swift Sword said:


> [sblock=Dwarven]"You may want to steer clear of that one. She's got teeth and she loves to bite."[/sblock]
> Mortar looks at Fae'shiel then Vincenzo with a crooked smile.




Once more a single nod, this time to Mortar.


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2012)

The next few hours pass with small talk, while the landscape changes from light forests, to farm, to low hills, to marshland, and finally back to light forest.  As the sun moves toward the horizon, a small inn appears nestled in the trees.  A handpainted sign near the road reads "Owl and Stag."

A middle-aged human woman is hanging laundry on a line between the main house and the stables.  She nods to Alvise, and gives the rest of the crew a curious look, then shrugs to herself.

Alvise draws the wagon up, allowing the passengers to disembark.  The innkeeper finishes hanging the laundry and tucks the empty basket under her arm.  "Come inside, gentlemen and lady," she says.  "I've ale, wine, fresh bread, and a pot of rabbit stew, and the beds have already been turned down for the evening.  Alvise, should I assume this is on the company tab?"

The half-elf nods, and the innkeeper leads you indoors to a small but pleasant tavern, and upstairs to the guestrooms.  The rooms are small, but quite clean and well-kept.

"Feel free to drop your gear, and dinner is ready to be served whenever you get hungry," she says with a smile.

        *GM:*  RP as you'd like.  When you're done, make a going-to-bed and waking-up post.  You'lll be heading to the attack site first thing tomorrow morning.  As you'll be sleeping, you can re-memorize spells as needed.

jbear, you get another Wild Empathy roll.     








*..... Alvise Biaggio .....*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2012)

Vincenzo jumps down, grabs his pack and moves to the door. H stops at the door, removes his hat and gives a deep bow-rising with a pleasant and genuine smile. 

"Thank you my lady." he is about to say more when he is distracted by the wonderful aroma of the stew. "I shall be back shortly." he says, the smile even larger.


He carefully places the pack on the turned down bed and swiftly returns to the common room.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 7, 2012)

_Marcus rides along in silence after the conversation between Fae'shiel and the human. He is left in the torturous state of not having gotten answer to his question. He contents himself with watching the countryside pass until the wagon creaks to its stop at the inn. He hops from the wagon, offering hand and/or arm, if needed to Fae'shiel. He smiles at the mention of food._

Yes, stew does sound quite good. Thank you.

_He finds his assigned sleeping location and deposits his gear there. He happily takes advantage of the pitcher and bowl provided of nice, clean water to wash his hands, neck and face, using the supplied towel to dry. Then, he walks down, rubbing his flesh where the cestus usually covers, only the dagger at his side in a plain brown sheath as a weapon on his person. Upon his arrival, he looks for any of the others and, spotting Vincenzo, he walks over, giving an agreeable greeting._

I do hope you at least saved a little bread for me.

_He settles into a seat at the table prepared for them and looks side long at his companion._

I just had a thought. If we are able to find the lost wagon, and it is in good condition, how do we get it back here? We've no horses with us, and from what I gathered, the place where it all happened is just a few hours walk from here.


----------



## jbear (May 7, 2012)

Maui jumps down from the cart next to Alvise, Taniwha by his side.

"Are you trying to ignore me? I don't want to steal your hunting spot Frog Hunter. I want to find a place for te Poison Toad. So if there is one close by, speak up."

The toad, as if it had heard its name, begins to stir in Maui's pocket. He puts a hand inside gently and whispers a prayer with hopes to calm the tiny creature's fears.

[sblock=Wild Empathy] Wild Empathy to calm Toad; using Guidance [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 7, 2012)

Fae'shiel graciously accepts Marcus' offer of assistance for getting out of the cart. Once out she says "Yes, a warm stew sounds wonderful at this time of the day." She grabs her gear and then heads into the Inn following Marcus to the upper levels, though she grabs a room separate from all the young men so that she can have some privacy. She then returns to the common room after having deposited her gear in her room. Once there she settles in to have some of the stew and bread.

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 7, 2012)

Mortar removes the bolt from his crossbow and releases the trigger. "An ale or 2 or 4 would do a great deal after this day. Thank you madam." He says as he gets down from the cart and makes his way to the door. "Ah rabbit stew." He sniffs the air wafting pass him from the door to the inn.

"How is ya new little friend doin Maui?" He calls to the druid.

[sblock=OOC]I'll get a mini stat block up soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 7, 2012)

"Huh?  Oh, uh ... a good place to drop the toad?  I dunno, frogs were more my bag, and aren't you some kind of nature guy, anyway?  Toads ... if I had to guess, I think you're going to want to find a place that's a little damp, but not a full-on swamp.  Maybe with some toadstools or something?"

The toad has calmed down considerably.  It seems wary, but it's not actively trying to squirm away now.

        *GM:*  Sorry, jbear.  Totally missed your question.     







*..... Alvise Biaggio .....*


----------



## jbear (May 8, 2012)

Maui looks at Alvise incredulous.

"I know where te toads like to live! I asked you if you know of a place nearby! I think te Brown Water has turned your head into mud! Gah! Forget me. Maui will go and ask a tree..."

Maui doesn't actually say the word mud, though the noun he chooses is somewhat similar.

He falls in beside Mortar as he enters the inn. "I think he is calm. Unhappy. But calm. I think if people were licking me and keeping me in cages I would be unhappy and not so calm, so Tane has blessed us at least a little."

Maui sits down to eat. When the food is served he stuffs it down with very little ceremony throwing meat bits down onto the ground for Taniwha. Mouth still full and fingers dripping gravy he tries to say:

"HI'm howing hu find pace for hoad..."

He heads back out the door and begins searching the area for a good spot for the traumatised toad.

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 21 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar+1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (21 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2012)

"Well Marcus, there is bread and stew aplenty. The wine is good too." As a gracious guest, he keeps himself to 2 glasses of wine.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 8, 2012)

_Marcus is settled in when Maui arrives. Despite his best efforts, the Ranger can't help but watch the show of Maui attacking the stew bare handed. As the druid departs, mouth still half full, Marcus raises his glass, still half full of wine, in acknowledgement before setting it back to the table._

Free entertainment too, great floor show. I wonder what we'll see for an encore.

_He chuckles, the wine seeming to have calmed his nerves from earlier. He sips at it and leans back a little, into a more relaxed posture._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 8, 2012)

"Entertainment hmmm?" Fae'shiel says hearing Marcus' words... she raises one of her hands towards the room's ceiling, says a few words in an archaic dialect, motioning that hand in a few strange patterns and then outstretches her fingers straightforward towards the ceiling.

Suddenly a burst of bright coruscating light of a multitude of colors erupts from the tips of her fingers jetting towards the ceiling.

[sblock=OOC]Color Spray... not just for combat purposes. Oh and DM, please don't get all technical on me about not being able to use that without a target or something. We are RP'ing here aren't we and this has no practical use as near as I can see other than entertainment value.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=Maui]The half-elf was right about one thing: Toadstools are a good indicator of a good habitat for toads.  The area around the inn doesn't have any, and it seems a little sandy for toads.  Something tells you the toad hasn't reached its destination yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]*facepalm* Rangers get Wild Empathy, too. Maybe Marcus can help Maui calm Toadachrome.[/sblock]
_Marcus looks up at Fae'shiel's gesturing, he sorta seems to follow some of it, but gets lost. When the spray of colors issues forth, making it's dazzling patterns in the air he smiles._

Lady Atchka used to do that sometimes when she got bored. She told me once she thought it would be great if I learned to do it, too, so our colors could dance together.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2012)

Vincenzo rests his feet on an empty chair, enjoying the arcane display.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 9, 2012)

"Lady Atchka?" Fae'shiel says with an inquisitive and slightly hurt look on her face after her display of colors ended.


----------



## jbear (May 9, 2012)

Maui wanders back in some time later. "No home for te Toad. Too sandy. Maybe tomorrow we find a better place. I'm going to find a proper place to sleep. Until tomorrow."

He turns and leaves the tavern again, heading out to find a decent tree to sleep beneath. He awakes at the break of day, offers a pray to Tane the Forest Father and goes to wait by the cart with Taniwha.

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 21 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar+1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (21 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 9, 2012)

_Marcus nods, smiling a little._

She is the daughter of Lady Podera and Lord Ratchkan. While in their service I served as her bodyguard. When they were sent to Venza by Lord Ratchkan for safety, I went along as part of the escort.

_He pauses to take a sip of wine._

Lady Atchka showed an affinity for magic at an early age, though she was nearly a human teenager before a Wizard was brought in to teach her. I had been, at her Mother's insistence, assigned as her personal guard. Which meant that I was present for her lessons. Things like that...

_He gestures toward the ceiling where the lightshow had been just moments prior._

Filled her with wonder. She learned that one faster than any other, and when she was bored, she would cause colors to come forth, and just watch them in wonder.

_He pauses for a breath, reflective._

As a guard I was supposed to remain detached, but she liked to talk. In fact, one day she caught me reciting to myself some words that she had been taught for another spell, I don't even know what it was. I just liked the words. She corrected me on one of the words, laughing. That's when she said I should consider learning magic myself. But, now she is safely in her family home in Venza, they have all the guards they need, so I rarely see her anymore. She became like a sister. Guess you could say she was the third family I have had.

_He takes another sip of wine._

She still sends me messages from time to time, via the house staff or other means. Lady Podera, it seems, has the old house in disorder with her, shall we say, strong sense of self assurance.

_The Ranger smiles and sips the wine again. He looks up when Maui returns and shakes his head as the druid departs._

That poor toad.


----------



## Systole (May 11, 2012)

*GM:*  Okay, RP seems to have finished, so I'll be moving you guys along come Sunday night or Monday. Anything you need to say in the inn, now's the time.


----------



## Caim (May 13, 2012)

Mortar takes the last bite of his rabbit stew along with his ale. "Aye, that was very much appreciated." He smiles at the innkeeper as he rises and makes his way to the stairs.  "I'll see the rest of you in the morning."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 13, 2012)

_As the evening breaks down into chit-chat, Marcus does his share, but eventually, he stands up, stretching and sighs._

Sleep sounds like a good idea. See you all in the morning.

_With an extra courtesy nod aimed at Fae'shiel, the Ranger retires for the night._


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2012)

"In proper sword play, one needs a clear mind, and sleep is the best provider." Vincenzo **YAWNS** and then excuses himself as he heads to his bed.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 14, 2012)

Fae'shiel herself decides it best to retire to her room and begins her nightly meditation and reverie which brings her back to her homelands and reminds her of what she has left behind in the Harran Forest, allowing her to commune with those of her kind that still reside there.


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2012)

The smells of cooking eggs and ham awakens you, and you come downstairs to hot tea and a hearty breakfast.  After the meal is all but finished, Alvise stumbles downstairs, wincing at the sunlight.  The innkeeper offers him food, but the half-elf turns slightly green, thanks her, and heads out to prepare the cart.

It's about a half-hour's ride out to the site of the attack.  You can see crows circling in the distance, and Alvise frowns.  "That'll be the horses," he mutters.

Cresting a small rise, you can see that he's right.  About fifty yards away, crows cluster around a couple of horse carcasses, and a pile of wheels and burned wood seem to be all that's left of the wagon.  A light forest rises on either side of the road.  Alvise pulls on the reins and stops the cart.

"I don't want to get closer until I know there ain't no more traps," he says, a trifle nervously.

        *GM:*  Perception checks all around, and let me know what you're doing, where you're going, and if there's anything in particular you're looking for.     








*..... Alvise Biaggio .....*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 14, 2012)

Rousing herself from her Reverie, Fae'shiel looks around, as it is still night time, she pulls out her spellbook and proceeds to re-memorize her spells from within it. Preparing spells that she thinks that will be useful to her in the coming day. She starts by memorizing a spell that will allow her to detect the Aura of magic, followed by a spell that will allow her to create mobile lights, She further memorizes a spell that generates a small amount of acid, as well as a spell that creates a blast of cold air. She retains the more powerful spells that she had prepared the previous day as those spells tend to be useful all around.

[sblock=OOC]Going to prepare the following spells for today:
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Burning Hands, Color Spray, Grease[/sblock]

After breakfast Fae'shiel and the others board the Cart and they proceed to their destination. After a short half an hour ride they arrive. Fae'shiel looks around trying to gauge the surroundings. As she does so she casts one of her cantrips allowing her to see magical aura's. This should give her an idea of if there are any enchantments in the surrounding area, other than what her companions have on their person's. She also looks for any signs of traps.









*OOC:*


Cast Detect Magic and make a perception check to survey the surroundings.

EDIT: And notice jack squat.







[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 14, 2012)

Maui drops down from the cart and calls to Taniwha who joins him. He walks fearlessly towards the wreckage.

"Traps you say ..."

He draws his scimitar and begins to prod the ground with each step he takes, though he does so rather quickly until he gets to the wreckage. 

If he reaches the area safely he turns back to Alvise, scorn marking his face. "Frog Hunter, chase away your fear. There are no more traps"

He then searches the wreckage looking for any object that might stand out as strange, perhaps dropped by the pugwampi, or an arrow or weapon stuck in the horses. If the search bares little fruit he then moves around the outside of the area looking for tracks into the forest. 

If he does find an object discarded by the attackers he offers it to Taniwha to smell and then barks "Kei hea te kuri nei?" Taniwha will use his scent to track the smell.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Let the RPG Trope Drinking Game Commence... *Chug*[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 14, 2012)

Mortar wakes with the smell of cooking meats and quickly gets his gear together to met the rest of the group downstairs for a herty breakfast. "May I have an ale instead of the tea with mine? Not much for drinkin' tea." He asks with a smile across his face.

"Can't hold ya ale boy?" He calls to Alvise as he runs to the door and turning down the breakfast he now enjoys.

"This is far enough." Mortar tells Alvise as he climbs from the cart. "We can scout the are around the ambush site before investigating the site itself."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4
AC: 19 Touch: 12 Flat: 15
HP: 25 Current: 25
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Ref: +6 Will: +2
Conditions in Effect: None
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 14, 2012)

_Marcus comes down with a cheerful greeting. After making sure to do fair share of damage to breakfast for those of his companions who abstain, he returns to his room and gathers his gear. He emerges fully dressed and armed, including the cestus on his one arm/hand. He steps lightly and just before entering the wagon, pulls his newly obtained bow from the quiver on his back and sets about getting it ready to use. The bow is different than the bow he had previously, a little more ornate and of better make. Once satisfied that the bow is ready, he draws an arrow from his quiver and holds in his other hand, eyes scanning as the wagon travels. Upon arrival, he silently departs the wagon and follows the Druid carefully. While he pokes about the wagon's remains, Marcus, checks the area for signs of tracks, particularly of recent and fey variety._

Not sure if it was the wagon, or the crows or what, but the area is so chewed up, I can't find any tracks that I can tell from anything else.

[sblock=ooc]Rolls to make: Perception (GM Request), Survival (at +7, tracks)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2012)

"Well, I guess we wont be recovering the cart."

Vincenzo draws his Ivory handled rapier, thinks again by replacing it, and drawing his bow. He nocks his arrow and places him self in front of the horses. "Marcus, would you vind taking a look about? I'll keep you covered."


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2012)

As you approach the site of the ambush, the crows fly up into the trees, where they caw raucously at you for interrupting their meal. The carcasses of the horses smell foul and are already beginning to bloat. A cursory examination shows that they've been partially and inexpertly butchered, with wide swaths of meat stripped off their ribs and legs. Taniwha sniffs at the air, but the stench of dead horses overpowers the jungle cat's nose.

The wagon has been largely but not completely burned, and there is clearly less than a full load's worth of goods in the back, so at least some of the cargo has been looted. Nothing weapon-like shows amongst the charred ashes, so the crate of weapons are probably included among the stolen merchandise.

Near where the wagon lies, a narrow trench has been dug across the road, which was then apparently covered with a bit of canvas.  It's apparently what the horse stepped in.

Suddenly, the crows go silent. There's a single yipping noise to the west side of the road, like a person speaking during a loud party when there's a sudden lull in the conversation.

[sblock=GM]I've put you about where I think you would be according to your posts. Maui went to the wagon, Marcus followed him, and everyone else approached more cautiously. Alvise is about 20 squares off the north end of the map.

Green squares on the map are brush and are difficult terrain. Brown circles are tree trunks. The trench in the road (grey squares) is also difficult terrain. The wagon and horse corpses can be used for cover. If for some reason you want to move across them, they're extra-difficult terrain (3 squares per).

You cannot see any gremlins yet, but you're sure you heard one.

This is the surprise round. Everyone gets one standard action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map, Surprise Round]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 15, 2012)

Fae'shiel hearing the noise that was made by what she assumed was a Pugwampi, decides to quickly draw her sword so as to not be caught unprepared against what is likely to be a large assault against the group. She quickly looks back towards the cart and Alvise to make sure he wasn't in any danger and then turns her attention to the others in the group.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 15, 2012)

Maui drops into a low defensive position a growl in his throat that causes Taniwha to respond in kind.

[sblock=Action] Maui and Taniwha will drop into total defense. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (Total Defense: 22)
HP: 21 Current: 21 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Total Defense

In Hand: Scimitar+1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 (Total Defense: 22)
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (21 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Total Defense

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 15, 2012)

_Marcus is standing there, glaring at the spot where he thought he might be able to find tracks when the noise sets off his instincts. His bow already prepared and an arrow held in that hand, it's a snap movement for him to nock the arrow to the bowstring and ready to fire. As he does, he turns to face the direction he thinks the voice came from._

[sblock=Action]Preparing to attack but holding the action, looking for the direction the noise came from. Rolling perception check for that. Apparently he's far better with instinct than trying to find tracks [/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 35
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2012)

Vincenzo, bow already with a nocked arrow, looks for threats to himself and Marcus as promised.

ready action to shoot first pug wanawumpie


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=Artur Hawkwing]
guess there is a Whole 'band of these bloody "Chumbawumbas", eh?
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 15, 2012)

Mortar brings his bow up, ready to fire upon any enemy that shows itself.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4
AC: 19 Touch: 12 Flat: 15
HP: 25 Current: 25
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Ref: +6 Will: +2

Conditions in Effect: None

Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 15, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Artur Hawkwing]
> guess there is a Whole 'band of these bloody "Chumbawumbas", eh?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Scott DeWar]Buncha Tubthumpers....[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2012)

There's a long moment of silence, and you can hear tiny rustlings in the undergrowth. Finally, with a chorus of yipping noises, a handful of hideous, two-foot tall doglike creatures burst from the undergrowth. Marcus and Maui feel an eerie aura settle over them.







[sblock=GM]Need to resolve the held actions before I send my minions rampaging through your ranks. Mortar, Vincenzo, and Marcus get to attack before the pugwampis go. *Note*: Marcus needs to make two attack rolls, and must use the lower one. Mortar and Vincenzo are currently outside the range of the aura.

Green squares on the map are brush and are difficult terrain. Brown circles are tree trunks. The trench in the road (grey squares) is also difficult terrain. The wagon and horse corpses can be used for cover. If for some reason you want to move across them, they're extra-difficult terrain (3 squares per).[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: AC 13, uninjured, Shortbow in hand
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 5: AC 13, uninjured, Shortbow in hand

Fae'shiel: 18/18
Mortar: 25/25
Marcus: 22/22, Aura of Unluck
Vincenzo: 22/22
Maui: 21/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 23/23, Aura of Unluck
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map, Surprise Round (Held Actions Resolution)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=DM's eyes only, please]
I as a player have dealt with this nauseating creature before in this game i am in:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/294447-mercs-life-howl-carrion-king-03-a.html

but i can act realy blond!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2012)

Vincenzo clearly sees the ugly mug of pug 3 and lets loose his arrow.









*OOC:*


i doubt i hit, but damage rolled any way


----------



## Caim (May 15, 2012)

"Ya be an ugly one." Mortar says quietly as he takes aim.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4
AC: 19 Touch: 12 Flat: 15
HP: 25 Current: 25
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Ref: +6 Will: +2
Conditions in Effect: None
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 16, 2012)

_Marcus turns, his arrow training as he turns to his left. A dog faced gremlin hops up from the nearby brush. The Ranger aims and fires. His instincts prove true as his arrow hops from his bow and finds it's mark, though to what success he cannot immediately tell._

[sblock=action]Taking readied action for surprise round, opening fire on DFG #2[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 34
            Arrows -        Used:   1
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 16, 2012)

Mortar's arrow catches one of the pugwampis right between the eyes, and the creature falls backward, quite dead. Its companion takes cover behind the carcass of the horse and returns fire. The arrow flies true, but glances off the dwarf's armor.

The remaining pugwampis close to melee with Marcus and Taniwha, poking with their spears. One manages to scratch the ranger, but takes an arrow doing so.







[sblock=GM]Party is up.

Pug 5 is in cover behind the horse, relative to Vincenzo and Mortar. If you move into melee to attack, you will need to roll twice for attack rolls and take the lower roll.

Green squares on the map are brush and are difficult terrain. Brown circles are tree trunks. The trench in the road (grey squares) is also difficult terrain. The wagon and horse corpses can be used for cover. If for some reason you want to move across them, they're extra-difficult terrain (3 squares per).

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] Please include a stat block for Vincenzo.[/sblock]
 [sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, 6* damage, moderately injured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: 11* damage, Dead
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 5: AC 17 (13), uninjured, in cover, Shortbow in hand

*Minus some DR.


Fae'shiel: 18/18
Mortar: 25/25
Marcus: 21/22, Aura of Unluck
Vincenzo: 22/22
Maui: 21/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 23/23, Aura of Unluck
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map, Round 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 16, 2012)

_Marcus watches his arrow strike, and tries to dance, though a little sloppily, out of the way of the return shot from the dog faced gremlin. The Ranger shifts his weight, the bow going with it, and with his free hand, on which the cestus is strapped, he takes a backhanded swipe at the thing missing wildly as his shift of his weight causes his aim to be a little high. Well...a lot high._

[sblock=Action]Cestus attack on ol' #2[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 34
            Arrows -        Used:   1

Weapon: Cestus
Attack: +4
Damage: 1d4+1(?)
Crit: 19-20x2
Special: None
Range: Melee
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 16, 2012)

Mortar watchs the arrow catch the small fey between the eyes. "Sorry little fella. Now time for your friend." He watchs as the other runs to take cover behind the horse.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4
AC: 19 Touch: 12 Flat: 15
HP: 25 Current: 25
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Ref: +6 Will: +2
Conditions in Effect: None
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2012)

*Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II*

move to k 11, stat block and attack to follow to night


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 17, 2012)

Fae'shiel unable to engage in combat as of yet moves closer to the fray so as to hopefully be able to engage the Pugwampi more fully once she is in range. She then lets lose a magical ray of ice at the nearest pugwampi.

[sblock=OOC]Going to move to K-9, and then use Ray of Frost on the Pugwampi in square G-7.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 17, 2012)

Maui stands up chuckling. 

"This is a puffwampi? This is te cousin of Fae'shiel?"

With complete disdain he walks around the nearby creature to flank with Taniwha.

"Ka mate Taniwha!" The cheetah becomes a blur of claws and fangs and Maui makes the most of his chance to strike the creature from behind. The look changes as his blade and the cheetah attacks seem to miss each time by the barest of margins and the claws that do scrape across the skin of the pug faced gremlin seem to do no damage at  all.

"Tane's teeth ..."

[sblock=Actions] Maui walks to square 7 (no letter, 1 south of letter A) to flank with Taniwha provoking an OAtk. He has his normal scimitar in hand, not the cold iron scimitar.
Free Action: Handle Animal: Attack
Taniwha makes a full round atk and then Maui attacks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 21 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Total Defense

In Hand: Scimitar+1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (21 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 17, 2012)

Maui leaves himself open as he manuevers into a flanking position but the pugwampi can't manage to capitalize on the opportunity.  Taniwha's claws strike home, but the evil fey shrugs the damage off.

Mortar's arrow drops another of the vicious little beasts.







[sblock=GM]Waiting on @Scott DeWar to resolve his attack.  Also need bite and scimitar damage from [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] .

Green squares on the map are brush and are difficult terrain. Brown circles are tree trunks. The trench in the road (grey squares) is also difficult terrain. The wagon and horse corpses can be used for cover. If for some reason you want to move across them, they're extra-difficult terrain (3 squares per).[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, 6* damage, moderately injured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: 11* damage, Dead
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 5: 9* damage, Dead

*Minus some DR.


Fae'shiel: 18/18
Mortar: 25/25
Marcus: 21/22, Aura of Unluck
Vincenzo: 22/22
Maui: 21/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 23/23, Aura of Unluck
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map, Round 1 update]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


 will this stat block work? sorry it took so long - had a long day coupled with a high degree of pain.







as meantioned before, move to K, 11 std action remove two potions of liquid cold iron 

next round:intend to pour liquid cold iron on remaining 19 arrows and shoot bow.

[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1



att melee:
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 17, 2012)

Mortar watchs the second pugwampi slink to the ground dead. "Time to give me hammer a few swings." Mortar begins to draw Foebreaker as he moves forward.

[sblock=OOC]Move to I8 and draw my earthbreaker and drop my bow in J8.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4
AC: 19 Touch: 12 Flat: 15
HP: 25 Current: 25
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Ref: +6 Will: +2


Conditions in Effect: None


Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 18, 2012)

[sblock=GM Quoted]Waiting on @Scott DeWar to resolve his attack.  Also need bite and scimitar damage from [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] .[/sblock]

[sblock=Systole]The bite attack's low was a '1', automiss and the low roll on the scimitar caused it to also be a miss, using the AC 13 you provided in the statblock for the Dog Faced Gremlins. Thus no damage needs to be rolled. I think.  Assuming that is what you were waiting for...[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

The beasts start circling Marcus, but neither one manages to scratch the ranger.  The third remaining pugwampi sticks Taniwha is the nose.

Mortar moves up towards the melee, drawing his hammer. 






[sblock=GM]My fault.  I was looking at the higher of jbear's rolls.  Duh.

Party is up except for Mortar, who already took his 2nd round action.  (Map reflects Mortar's action this round.)

Green squares on the map are brush and are difficult terrain. Brown circles are tree trunks. The trench in the road (grey squares) is also difficult terrain. The wagon and horse corpses can be used for cover. If for some reason you want to move across them, they're extra-difficult terrain (3 squares per).[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, 6* damage, moderately injured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: 11* damage, Dead
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 5: 9* damage, Dead

*Minus some DR.


Fae'shiel: 18/18
Mortar: 25/25
Marcus: 21/22, Aura of Unluck
Vincenzo: 22/22
Maui: 21/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 22/23, Aura of Unluck
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map, Round 2 + Mortar]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 18, 2012)

Taniwha takes a step back and snarls at the nasty jab received to the nose. He passes his tongue over it, eyes glowering at the pugwampi just as Taniwha steps in behind slashing at its back with his scimitar. "Stay still Puffwampi!" Taniwha responds in kind snapping, snarling and clawing at the ugly creature.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Taniwha steps away to C10
Maui steps in to square 8
Maui makes a scimitar attack with flanking bonus
Taniwha makes a full round attack

Summary: Scimitar makes critical miss
Bite hits for 4 dmg; Trip attack fails
Both Claws hit for 2 dmg and 3 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]My bad. Did I go out of turn?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

[sblock]Yeah, I posted a mid-turn update.  No biggie.  Besides, I just had a much bigger derp-de-derp moment than you did.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 18, 2012)

Fae'shiel moves into position to attack the nearest conscious Pugwampi. Once in position she proceeds to cast Grease on the Pugwampi's weapon hoping that the creature would fumble the weapon. She then proceeds to use her arcane energy to amplify her offensive capabilities and then continues on to attack the Pugwampi with her longsword.

[sblock=OOC]I am going to assume that by moving to square G-8 Fae'shiel has moved into the Aura of Unluck or whatever it is called and must take the lowest of two attack rolls when she attacks.

Grease spell on Pugwampi's weapon requires it to make a DC 14 Reflex Save or drop it's weapon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 18, 2012)

_Marcus dodges the second spear with a slight grunt. Back to the DFG with an arrow sticking out of it, he again tries to clobber it with his cestus covered hand. Alas, his target proves to be surprisingly nimble, avoiding the backhanded swing._

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 34
            Arrows -        Used:   1

Weapon: Cestus
Attack: +4
Damage: 1d4+1
Crit: 19-20x2
Special: None
Range: Melee
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!  Ah, well.  Maybe he's trying not to kill one of them. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

Vincenzo, now armed with cold iron infused arrows, shoots at a pugwumpie (number 1).








*OOC:*


 I had moved to K, 11, not K 12 as I wanted the dead horse for cover.





 

actions this round: pour liquid cold iron on remaining 19 arrows and shoot bow.

[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1



att melee:
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oh, and by the way, I will be in Kansas City for a family get together. My first out of town trip  since I got out of the hospital.


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

The southernmost pugwampi continues to attack Taniwha, this time poking the jungle cat in the paw.  The fey does take a light scratch in return.

Fae'shiel's spell causes one of the other pugwampis to drop its weapon.  It manages to retrieve the spear, but draws attacks from both Marcus and Fae'shiel in return.

The last pugwampi pokes at Marcus' knees, but the ranger easily evades the attacks.







[sblock=GM]Party is up.  Fae'shiel and Marcus get AoOs on Pug #1.  At this point, you've got enough information to figure out that the Aura of Unluck is a 20' radius.

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] , I think you're misusing weapon blanch.  It's a standard action to apply it, but you also need an open flame.  It's something that you probably would have done back in the inn, so I'm retconning that in.  You've already treated your arrows, and you have a move action left over from last round if you want to use it.

Green squares on the map are brush and are difficult terrain. Brown circles are tree trunks. The trench in the road (grey squares) is also difficult terrain. The wagon and horse corpses can be used for cover. If for some reason you want to move across them, they're extra-difficult terrain (3 squares per).[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, 6* damage, moderately injured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: 11* damage, Dead
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, 3* damage, slightly injured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 5: 9* damage, Dead

*Minus some DR.


Fae'shiel: 18/18, Aura of Unluck
Mortar: 25/25, Aura of Unluck
Marcus: 20/22, Aura of Unluck
Vincenzo: 22/22
Maui: 21/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 22/23, Aura of Unluck
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map, Round 3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Need Fae'shiel and Marcus to resolve their AoO first?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 18, 2012)

Seeing an opening due to the advantage her spell gave her, Fae'shiel swings down hard against the Pugwampi she had cast the spell on, hoping that it's unluckiness does not rub off on her. Fortunately this time her luck holds and she slices into the hide of the Pugwampi. Suddenly and without warning she screaches in Elven "SORRY!!!" to the Pugwampi.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
Temporarily has a +5 Attack Bonus (+3 w/S.C.) and a +3 Damage Bonus due to Arcane Pool Bonus.

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 18, 2012)

_Marcus makes a nifty move, avoiding attack. The one who dropped his spear seems vulnerable, and Fae'shiel does not miss. Marcus watches her blade strike home. He doesn't wait to see the results, turning instead to the opponents surrounding him, speaking in Elven._

No more of you need die if you drop your weapons and surrender.

_Glancing back, he finds himself in position to strike at the wounded creature as Fae'shiel's weapon pulls back. He tries to swipe with his cestus to, hopefully, finish the job._

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 22 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 34
            Arrows -        Used:   1

Weapon: Cestus
Attack: +4
Damage: 1d4+1
Crit: 19-20x2
Special: None
Range: Melee
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

*GM:*  Are you taking the AoO or not?  The one that DC hit is still up but seriously injured.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Vincenzo, now armed with cold iron infused arrows, shoots at a pugwumpie (number 1).
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


I have in post 164 an attack of 17 and damage of 10 (said weapon blanch - cold iron) on pug wumpi number 1. I will take no move action. with -4 penalty for target in combat, I think that is a hit. any other resolution I need to post before i leave for Kansas City?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 18, 2012)

Systole said:


> *GM:*  Are you taking the AoO or not?  The one that DC hit is still up but seriously injured.












*OOC:*


Sorry, do most of my posting from the office during the week, sometimes means I get interrupted.  Adding attack now.


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

Between Vincenzo's arrow, and Fae'shiel's and Marcus' melee attacks, the pugwampi is butchered as he bends to retrieve his spear.         *GM:*  Pugwampi 1 is dead, leaving #2 and #4 still alive. Marcus is using his round to make a Diplomacy check (please roll d20 for that also, and Aura of Unluck counts for skill checks, so two rolls please). Everyone else is up. I'll try to post a response to Marcus' action before I leave tonight, but you might have to wait until Sunday.


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2012)

Mortar moves past Fae'shiel as he makes his way to the pugwampi and feels a wave of depression hit him. "Curious little things aren't we?"


[sblock=OOC]Move to F8, if I remember correctly you can move through an allies square as long as they allow it, and attack Pug 2. That's the second earth breaker crit I have been unable to take now... Also I guess the attack is only if Marcus' has no success with killing Pug 2. Sorry I get excited when I have a character doing good.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4
AC: 19 Touch: 12 Flat: 15
HP: 25 Current: 25
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Ref: +6 Will: +2


Conditions in Effect: None


Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Um... sorry to say this, but Fae'shiel and Marcus were both speaking in Elven the last time they each spoke. So unless Mortar suddenly developed a magical means of understanding languages he doesn't know, then he wouldn't know what either of them said.

EDIT: Nice retcon.


----------



## jbear (May 19, 2012)

Taniwha dances back again as the pugwampi injures his paw. Maui continues to move in behind, an expert in following his companion's movements and making the most out of his position. Taniwha continues to snap and claw at the creature, and Maui, not thinking about taking prisoners, strikes to kill.

[sblock=Mechanics] Taniwha moves to C11
Maui Moves to A8
Both attack.

Summary: Bite Hits: 4 dmg
Claw Hits: 2 dmg
Scimitar hits: 8 dmg

How much dmg did Taniwha take from stab in foot?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 21 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Total Defense

In Hand: Scimitar+1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 22 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (21 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Diplomacy check. Throwing an Intimidate in too, just for laughs.







[sblock=Read Only If You Wanna Laugh]"They're all gonna laugh at you!" - Adam Sandler[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 21, 2012)

As Marcus attempts to parley with the remaining pugwampis, Mortar rushes past the half-elf and pounds one of the creatures into paste, while Maui and Taniwha cut the last one into ribbons.

After a minute or so, the crows resume cawing, impatient for the party to move along so they can continue eating. Alvise brings the wagon forward a dozen yards or so. "Is it safe?" he shouts. "Anything worth recovering?"


        *GM:*  Combat over, 200xp apiece. Updating the first post.  FYI, Marcus and Fae'shiel actually made 3rd level a few days ago and will start accumulating TBX as 3rd level characters.  Mortar is about 3 days away from the same.     






*..... Alvise Biaggio .....*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Systole is there by chance any way I can get you to separate the Time Based Experience Rewards from the Encounter Based Experience Rewards for our characters? Some of us like to keep track of where each of our experience points come from.







Fae'shiel yells back to Alvise "Yes, it is 'safe' I suppose. You can join us...." she pauses and then says in Elven at a whisper "Though you may regret it when you see the carnage."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 21, 2012)

_Marcus' not so hot attempt to try to keep one of the fey alive for questioning fails. As Alvise eases his way forward, Marcus turns his attention to the area where some of the dog like fey emerged from the forest. Again trying his luck, the ranger kneels and reaches out, touching a little dirt and  a few blades of grass, trying to see if there are prints that can be followed._

[sblock=Action]Confident now that his companions can handle themselves and anything that comes up, Marcus moves to F7 and will check there and the squares around that area for tracks that might can be followed into the trees.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I have returned from Kansas city


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 21, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I have returned from Kansas city












*OOC:*


Hope you had fun, amigo. And that you didn't go to Arrowhead Stadium. I remember the 'rah-rah' meetings for work there. I felt so in need of a drink after them.


----------



## jbear (May 21, 2012)

Maui picks up the downed pugwampi by the scruff of the neck and drags it into the forest away from the stench of the horses and in the direction the attackers came from.

"Taniwha! Kia hongi atu!"

Taniwha pads up to the dead creature and begins to sniff it and then sniff around the ground for traces of the same scent. Maui prays to Tane to guide his companion's senses.

Maui looks over to Marcus. "If Taniwha finds te smell, he will be faster than following tracks with te eyes."

The large cat however walks in circles and returns to the destroyed wagons. It seems the aura of ill luck shadows the creatures even beyond death.

"Pokokohua koe!" Maui curses.

[sblock=Actions]
Handle Animal: Track
Cast Guidance on Taniwha
Taniwha tries to pick up scent; DC 10 if I understand correctly?
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 21, 2012)

_Marcus scans the ground near him. He ignores the Druid and his companion at first, but at the assertion of the felines speed superiority, the Ranger lifts his eyes from the ground and fixes them on the Druid._

Not everything in life is a competition of speed. Given the smell of those horses, it's little wonder your friend can't find the scent.  However...

_The Ranger's eyes turn back to the ground before him and a smile crosses his face._

What we need here isn't speed. What we need here is accuracy. And this track is about as a fresh as they come.

_He looks up into the brush and toward the denser part of things._

I can follow these, at least for a while. If it gets too dense to follow them, I'll be more than happy if your companion can pick up their scent. As one who survives by it...

_Marcus stands up and brushes his hands across his pants turning his look to the druid._

You still have much to learn about the concept of teamwork.

_He smiles at the Druid before he turns and calls out to the others._

There are tracks here that I can follow. If we lose them, hopefully we'll be far enough from the horses for Taniwha to be able to pick up their scent.

_He gives a nod to the Druid before turning back and kneeling down again by the set of tracks, waiting for his companions._


----------



## Caim (May 21, 2012)

"What was ya sayin to the little fey when I smashed him?" Mortar looks to Marcus as he places Foehammer in it's proper resting place. "Me elven is a little rusty and by rusty I mean it dosen't exist." He turns to retrieve his bow as he waits to see what the fellow ranger says.

"Aye Maui, Marcus is right. With the stench of the dead horses several days old we have a better chance to follow these tracks." He points to the tracks in which Marcus is looking.

[sblock=OOC]What language are you using to represent Maui's natural language? It reads like Hawaiian but I'm not sure if that's correct. Of course it could be 100% made up I suppose.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 21, 2012)

Maui is scowling at Taniwha and mumbling angrily something about Tane being busy doing things he shouldn't when he shouldn't with forest nymphs when Marcus speaks up.

He listens carefully though his scowl remains fixed upon Taniwha.

"You see. While you are smelling te rotten horses, te others are doing your job ... Haere mai!"

Sheathing his blade he walks over to Marcus to look at the tracks, Taniwha padding closely behind him, head hung slightly and tail between his legs as though in shame.

"Lead te way."

[sblock=Maui's Language] Maui is speaking in Maori (native language of New Zealand), so yes very closely related to Hawaiian. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 21, 2012)

Alvise pulls the cart up to the wreck and sighs, but immediately regrets the deep breath.  "Gods, what a stink!" he says.  He dismounts and looks at the sad remains of the cargo.  "Not much left," he says.  "But this ain't all of it, for sure.  The weapon crate isn't here.  Neither's the silverwork or the silks.  I think I see some of the glassware, so I might be able to fish something out I suppose...."

Taniwha remains overwhelmed by the dead horse smell, but in the brush Marcus finds a small sledge the pugwampi had dragged to the wreck -- it seems likely they'd returned for another helping of well-aged horsemeat.  The trail of bent vegetation follows a series of scratches cut into the trees at about pugwampi height.  The scratches and the trail lead into the woods to the west.







*..... Alvise Biaggio .....*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2012)

Vincenzo will follow closely behind Marcus with his bow at the ready. A arrow is nocked, but not drawn.


----------



## jbear (May 22, 2012)

"Fae'shiel's cousins look like they have been back to here a few times. They mark te trees. Sorry for te deaths of your family, Fae'shiel. They attacked so fast and it was hard to hit them."

Maui frowns as though he is still trying to make sense of it.

"Maybe this time you can speak to them and tell them it is you."

Following behind Marcus Maui calls Taniwha to his side and drawing his blade enters the forest, alert for further attack or traps that might lie in their path.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 22, 2012)

looking at the little human oddly she says "Where you come from is it typical for you to know all of your relatives, Maui?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 22, 2012)

_Marcus looks up as his companions gather, noticing Vincenzo has a bow, he returns his to the quiver at his back and pulls out his lucern hammer. With this in his right hand he kneels and checks the tracks, when all are ready, he slowly but steadily leads his companions into the woods to the west, eyes open for tracks on the ground, the scratches on the trees and anything else that might be a clue that his senses are true. He finds it strangely comforting to have the array of companions at his back, their having proven themselves capable of the task making his tracking job easier._


----------



## Systole (May 22, 2012)

[sblock=GM]The path is 10' wide, so I'll need a marching order. I'd upload an image but unfortunately Photobucket is punking out on me.

I think you've got: 

```
Marcus | ......
 ...... | Vinczo
 ...... | ......
 .Maui. | Tanwha
 ...... | ......
 Faeshl | Mortar
```
 
Let me know if you want corrections.  As you progress, I'll need a Perception roll for everyone and a K:Nature roll if you've got ranks in it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


i am good with that!


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Seems fine, though I will wait for a response from Maui before I make my perception check.


----------



## Caim (May 22, 2012)

Mortar seeing the narrow path replaces his bow with his earth breaker and falls in line next to Fae'shiel. "I'll take up the rear with Fae'shiel." 

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with the marching order. Besides I don't know  about nature but at least I have the eyes of a hawk...[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 23, 2012)

_Up at the front, Marcus' ears are listening to everything around him, his eyes focused on the more important task at hand. He trusts the instincts of his new found companions will alert him if anything unfortunate should rear it's ugly head. He pauses now and again, checking for freshness of tracks on the ground or age of the wound on a tree, but his course seems steady, if only two shoulder widths wide._


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2012)

Maui's brow furrows at Fae'shiel's question as though he understands the words but can make no sense of the meaning behind them. Very slowly and obviously unsure of himself, as though expecting it to be a trick question he repeats the question just to make sure he heard right.

"Do I know all of my relatives where I come from? My whanau? Yyyyeeesss. Do you not know your relatives where you come from Fae'shiel?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 23, 2012)

"You see Maui, the Sidhe or Elves as we are more commonly called often consider all Fey creatures to be relatives if only by the fact that we are all from the Otherworld as we call it. However that does not mean that we all know each other. I did not know any of the Pugwampi before coming here today. So you will forgive me if I am not as capable of negotiating with them as you would like me to be." Fae'shiel says with a slight blush on her face at her own inability to negotiate with her own relatives. As she is saying this she is attempting to keep an eye on the surrounding area.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2012)

Vincenzo being a "son of venza", or city boy, just keeps his mouth shut and his eyes open.


----------



## Systole (May 23, 2012)

The party heads off into the woods, following the path marked by the pugwampi.  The trees grow large and old, with lovely flowering vines.  Bumblebees buzz back and forth between the blossoms, and birds flit about the canopy.  The path continues to the west.

[sblock=Mortar and Vincenzo]At the edge of your hearing, you think you can make out someone singing.  It seems to be coming from the south.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2012)

Vincenzo starts and gives a soft gasp. He touches Marcus on the shoulder. Putting his finger to his lips in a 'shh' sign he turns to the others and does like wise. If everyone stops he points to his ears, then south.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 24, 2012)

_Marcus looks up from where he is checking a print and quirks an eyebrow at Vincenzo. His eyebrows go up and he turns his gaze to the south, though he doesn't see or hear anything._


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2012)

vincenzo says in a VERY quiet voice, "I hear singing"


----------



## jbear (May 24, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> "You see Maui, the Sidhe or Elves as we are more commonly called often consider all Fey creatures to be relatives if only by the fact that we are all from the Otherworld as we call it. However that does not mean that we all know each other. I did not know any of the Pugwampi before coming here today. So you will forgive me if I am not as capable of negotiating with them as you would like me to be." Fae'shiel says with a slight blush on her face at her own inability to negotiate with her own relatives. As she is saying this she is attempting to keep an eye on the surrounding area.



Maui raises an eyebrow as he listens to Fae'shiel's response. He nods as though understanding what she says for the most part.

"Maui hears what you say. My tribe is like my whanau. I call them family. You call everyone from your world family. And who prepares te feast when man and woman join ... te weeding as you call it? Te father of te daughter or te father of te son?"

He falls silent at Vincenzo's warning, annoyed with himself that his idle chatter has left him off guard.

"Singing? Where?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2012)

"To the south" replies Vincenzo.


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2012)

"Aye, Vincenzo is right." Mortar pauses for a moment. "It's faint but you can hear singing if you listen hard enough."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2012)

"Maui, how good is your jungle cat's ears?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 25, 2012)

"Oh for the love of..." Fae'shiel says as she starts marching in the direction that the 'men' indicated that the signing was coming from all the while sheathing her sword and preparing to 'make nice' with the locals.









*OOC:*


If you can tell it is signing, then it is likely in a language that at least in some way resembles the common tongue enough to be recognizable as singing. Which I recknown the barking like sounds of Gnoll would not resemble. So odds are this isn't a pugwampi that is signing.


----------



## Caim (May 25, 2012)

Mortar watches as Fae'shiel sheaths her sword and starts off in the direction of the signing. "If ya plannin to trudge off on ya own ya might want to keep ya sword in hand at least."

[sblock=OOC]Signing does not always mean 'Hey these guys are friendly!' I've had characters play nice upfront like this and they are no longer around. Theres nothing wrong with sneaking up to the edge of the camp or whatever it is and see who exactly is signing.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 25, 2012)

*GM:*  From where you are, the singing is too faint to make out either the words or the language. All you can hear is voice and melody.  You would have to get closer to hear more.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 25, 2012)

Systole said:


> *GM:*  From where you are, the singing is too faint to make out either the words or the language. All you can hear is voice and melody.  You would have to get closer to hear more.












*OOC:*


Which is what Fae'shiel is doing, regardless of Mortar's warnings. Personally both Fae'shiel and I are of the opinion that barking is not the optimal language by which to carry a melody. Thus unless the Pugwampi are singing in undercommon (a language they apparently know) then it is unlikely to be the Pugwampi who is singing. Additionally even if it is the Pugwampi, Fae'shiel is dead set on not being forced into killing the entire Pugwampi Tribe if she doesn't have to.







Turning her attention momentarily back to Marcus she says "Aren't you coming?" as she then turns and continues on her way in the direction of the singing.


----------



## jbear (May 25, 2012)

Maui cocks  his head at Vincenzo's question.

"I'm not so sure, Vin  Vin..." Maui scowls, frustrated by his own ability to master some of the group's names, and by the fact he is actually calling them by their own names and not the ones he has gifted them. "...Handsome Blade."

He stares back at Vincenzo as if expecting to meet his naming with similar challenge. 

"Taniwha is a kitten. His nose is no good. He don't listen to me sometimes. I'm not sure if he hears too good neither."

As Fae'shiel walks off towards the singing Maui  says: "Where I come from te trees have many dangers. And many have sweet voices."

Sword drawn, shield at the ready, Maui follows behind warily expecting a trap.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 25, 2012)

As Maui says what he does and hearing Mortar's concerns Fae'shiel turns but still maintains her speed walking in reverse she says "If you expect me to cower in fear at supposed dangers of the woods, then you are going to be waiting a long time. I am a Sidhe, Noble of the Fey. And the Fey are the very dangers with sweet voices of which you speak. The Sidhe do not fear their fellow Fey. Respect them perhaps, fear them, definitely not."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for not getting on last night. Storm rolled through and then I was having some jubilation over a phone job interview yesterday  No hangover to report so...[/sblock]

_Marcus looks up, down at the tracks and back up again._

Hopefully we can find the trail again.

_With a shrug, he hefts his hammer up onto his shoulder and falls into step at the rear of the others, playing rear guard, though he barely now picks up the singing, he stays alert to their surroundings._

[sblock=ooc]Perception roll for generally watching out as rear guard, to make sure if anything is 'up' with the singing, that it will, hopefully, be spotted.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2012)

To Maui, Vincenzo bows to the distinguished name. "Well, uh, Son of the Spirits, as Taniwha is still but a kitten, We of the city would describe her as impetuous. Good hearing, but chooses to ignore. Shall we follow the Royal Sidhe?" Vincenzo chooses caution and keeps his bow at the ready, following Fae'shiel close enough to keep her in sight.









*OOC:*


 strong low pressure last night - causes much pain!


----------



## Systole (May 25, 2012)

The party heads southward, toward the singing.  It's not long before the other members can hear it as well, and those who have spent time in the wilderness can recognize the language as Sylvan.  The voice itself is feminine, and though no one can understand the words, the song is beautiful.

The party approaches to within a relatively short distance of the source, which seems to be coming from the banks of a small river.  All that stands between the singer and the group is a swath of undergrowth.

        *GM:*  If you're going to sneak, make Stealth rolls.  Otherwise, let me know what you're doing.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 25, 2012)

"Oh dear. I highly suggest you gentlemen stay put and don't peak unless you want to fall helplessly in love with what is beyond this undergrowth." Fae'shiel says to the assembled non-Fey in the group.

[sblock=OOC]I am just going to go out on a limb and assume Fae'shiel would at least be aware of the existence of Nymphs and what they can do based on her upbringing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2012)

standing put, Vincenzo allows wisdom to dictate over bravado.


----------



## jbear (May 25, 2012)

Maui smiles when Vincenzo accepts the name and inclines his head when he receives an illustrious name of his own. He cuffs Taniwha around the ears and growls at the cat: "You hear? You are impest ... you are a pest who chooses to ignore!" Taniwha growls and nips Maui's hand, flattening his ears and twitching his tail. "Pest."

Maui frowns and bares his teeth. "Te water spirit? Te Thief of Hearts? She calls men with her song and kisses them to death beneath te water?"

Before Fae'shiel can react Maui touches her lightly on the forehead: "Tane guide Fae'shiel."

[sblock=Actions] Maui casts Guidance on Fae'shiel; +1 bonus to a Save, skill or attack roll in the next minute. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2012)

Vincenzo is about to correct the jungle warrior, but instead he simply smiles and remains silent


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 26, 2012)

_Marcus switches back to his bow and arrow._

First sign of trouble, let us know. We'll pincushion.

_He goes from his joke to a quick serious look._

Be careful.

_With his advice given to Fae'shiel, he pulls an arrow out and knocks it, though he doesn't pull it, pending Fae'shiel's call._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 26, 2012)

"Thank you, both. I should be fine. I just don't want to risk you guys on the off chance that this is what I think it is." Fae'shiel says as she turns and walks towards the river bank.


----------



## Caim (May 27, 2012)

Mortar grabs his bow after placing the earth breaker in it's holster and looks to Fae'shiel. "Ya can have yer diplomacy if you wish but we need to be ready incase it dosen't yer. Maybe even have a code phrase." He scratchs at his beard for a few moments. "How about 'My what a lovely tea party?' or maybe 'My what a lovely bunch of coconuts.' Those sound good?" He looks to the rest of the group with a slight smirk on his face. "No matter the outcome of yer diplomacy, we've got yer back."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 27, 2012)

Having been stopped by Mortar's concern before she even takes two steps, she says in a whisper "How about something a little less likely to be understood by a Fey from this region. I suggest अब आग which means 'Fire Now' in the language of the Inner Sea Region." repeating the phrase a few times slowly so that they understand it and then proceeding into the area beyond.









*OOC:*


that is Hindi for Fire Now, which I think is an appropriate language to represent the Inner Sea Region.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2012)

Vincenzo - Handsome Blade nods as to his readiness


----------



## jbear (May 27, 2012)

Maui merely blinks a few times at the talk of code words.

"Or say 'Help'?."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2012)

Vincenzo leans over and says, "Too easy."


----------



## Caim (May 28, 2012)

Mortar gives his bowstring a few tugs before looking to Fae'shiel. "Ready when you are." 

[sblock=OOC]Ready action to shoot target creature on 'fire' command.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4
AC: 19 Touch: 12 Flat: 15
HP: 25 Current: 25
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Ref: +6 Will: +2


Conditions in Effect: None


Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay at this point Fae'shiel will have already walked into the clearing or whatever it is where the singer happens to be located.


----------



## jbear (May 28, 2012)

Maui begins to look about the place for toadstools.


----------



## Systole (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=Fae'shiel]As you come through the bushes, you see the source of the singing: a rather pretty, apparently human woman in a high-necked red dress. The woman is lounging on the grass next to the water and combing her hair. She doesn't look up at Fae'shiel, but it's clear that she's aware of the elf's presence.








[/sblock]
The singing stops, and the party can hear a woman begin to speak. "To what do I owe the honor of your presence, Princess of the Fey?" she asks, the barest hint of mockery in her voice. "And you might tell the others that while I understand their caution, I generally prefer good manners."

        *GM:*  The words are a pretty clear suggestion that you should approach, but whether you want to follow that suggestion is up to you. Perception and K:Nature (if trained) for Fae'shiel and anyone who moves up to look.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 29, 2012)

"While I may be a Noble, I am hardly a Princess. Though I am sure you already knew that. After all what Sidhe Princess would be wandering out in a foreign wood without a full diplomatic entourage?" Fae'shiel says as she looks around cautiously trying to assess the situation. If this creature was what she thinks it is, then it is entirely possible that there are charmed creatures laying in wait in the surrounding woods. But hopefully that is not the case.

She then turns back to the woman and says "You must forgive my comrades, I asked them to stay back as I was uncertain of your intentions and preferred to determine them myself rather than risk their safety. I meant no disrespect."









*OOC:*


to quote Star Wars... "I have a bad feeling about this."


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2012)

Mortar moves from the thick brush and comes into view. "Forgive me if I prefer to keep some distance between us fer now." He stands with bow still in hand.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4
AC: 19 Touch: 12 Flat: 15
HP: 25 Current: 25
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Ref: +6 Will: +2


Conditions in Effect: None


Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 29, 2012)

Maui wanders out of the trees pottering about looking for toadstools. He obviously has not been hearing the conversation going on. 

"Oh. Oops. Sorry. I thought I was going te other way."  
Maui covers his eyes and peeps through the crack of his fingers.

"I will not be kissing you under te water until I die or falling in te depths of love with you, Water Spirit. Though I would not you blame you if you fall in love with Maui. Taniwha! Haere mai! What do you think you are doing? Stop being impest... te pest!"

Taniwha has padded up the the figure and is sniffing about her obviously completely without fear or intention of aggression, and for now the big cat is ignoring his master's command to heel.

"You can be forgetting te buffalo milk when we are going back to te Hall of Heroes!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2012)

Vincenzo steps out of the trees and bows gracefully.

"I believe he is looking for the word Impetuous" gesturing to the young jungle cat, "Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II - at your service."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 29, 2012)

_Marcus stands up slowly, showing the arrow outstretched and being returned to the quiver, though he keeps the bow in his hand. He follows the others stepping into the clearing, his senses still on alert. As the others introduce themselves, he follows suit._

Marcus Cole.

_He inclines his head in a bit of an informal bow._


----------



## Systole (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=Maui]You recognize the woman as a fey creature known as a huldra. The long dress covers up an animal tail and a hole in her back that's made out of bark. They consider it extremely impolite to draw attention to either of these things -- it's also why she's wearing a dress.

While they occasionally do take human lovers, there's not usually any 'luring men to their death' involved. However, they are wild fey who don't necessarily think like humans, and they can be capricious and dangerous to those who aren't careful.[/sblock]
[sblock=Marcus]As the woman stands up, you notice there's an extra twitch of movement beneath her skirts, and twice -- first when she leans down to pat Taniwha and then when she curtsies -- you can briefly see the tip of a fox's tail below the hem of her dress.[/sblock]
The woman rises lithely to her feet, and sighs at Mortar. "Always so ... _dour_, you dwarves. Once upon a time, I would have been quite offended, but I suppose I must have gotten used to it when your kind was here before."

She leans down to greet Taniwha very warmly, scratching the jungle cat between the ears. She rolls her eyes at Maui, however. "For someone who travels with two kings of the forest at his side, you really should learn better manners."

She seems unimpressed with Marcus' halfheated acknowledgement, but returns Vincenzo's bow with a deep curtsy. "You may call me Beyal, Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio the Second. If you are indeed at my service," she says with a playful smile, "then you should repeat it twice more, so that I could be absolutely certain of your intentions. Or perhaps you'll instead tell me what brings you traipsing through my forest?"

Something tells Vincenzo that saying "I am at your service" three times might not be in his best interests...







*.......... Beyal ..........*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2012)

Vincenzo's face pales visibly, his mouth opens, then he closes it - deferring to the words to be spoken by Fae'shiel


----------



## jbear (May 30, 2012)

Maui's eyes go wide as he recognises the creature for what it is.

"Taniwha! Haere mai! Inaianei!"

Maui ignores him plopping his head down in her lap and purring at her caress.

"Maui has manners! Taniwha, on te other side, as Handsome Blade says, has te small head of a flea on te dog! Haere mai!"

No response from Taniwha.

"Maui recognise you Daughter of te Sly. Don't be making te promises to this one Handsome Blade. She will take your words and twist them around you like the vines of te Cat Claw tree! And this may be your forest, but Tane is Father of all Forests. I am one of Tane's mokopuna! So I can walk this forest without asking for te permission from te Daughter of te Sly!"

Maui stops suddenly.

"Wait ... Maui travels with two kings of te forest? Two?"

Maui counts on his fingers up to two.

"Tane is King of te Forest and stands with cool leaves above Maui's head ... but who is te other king who travels with Maui?"

It seems Maui has already become inadvertently tangled with her words.


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2012)

Beyal kneels so she can take Taniwha's head in her lap.  "Tane watches _over_ you.  The kings travel _with_ you," she says to Maui.  To Taniwha she adds, "Not only ill-mannered, but a bit obtuse as well, don't you think?  I can't imagine why you put up with him."







*.......... Beyal ..........*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 30, 2012)

Fae'shiel blinks a few times trying to grasp all that Maui has said and trying to appreciate the statements that Beyal is making. She then turns her head down slightly to look at Taniwha, and then turns her head again to look at Marcus counting things out in her head and says "May I ask who exactly you are counting as Kings of the Forest? I am certain I know at least one of them, and I am pretty sure I don't qualify as I am not male..."

Fae'shiel is looking around slightly confused trying to place exactly what Maui has been saying with regards to the identity of this Beyal person and why it seems that this Beyal person seems to have gotten slightly offended by his statements.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 30, 2012)

_Marcus eyes the stranger in a cautious manner, but makes no threatening moves, but does not relax. A good Ranger can keep himself on alert. His eyes don't stay on the woman as the Druid's feline approaches and plops his noggin on her lap, instead his eyes turn to Fae'shiel, watching her reactions to what is going on. His ears are tuned to the forest around them. Fae'shiel's comment brings the Ranger's attention for the moment back to what is before him, away from the wind rustling the leaves at the edge of the clearing._

Miss Beyal. We are looking for the source of a recent attack on a wagon passing along the road nearby. Lady Fae'shiel can give you a more accurate description of the creatures responsible, if required, but they are known to us as Pugwampi. It is unlike them to be so aggressive. The path they followed to the road was marked well enough for us to follow it to a point near this clearing, where some of our companions heard your melody carrying on the wind as a bird on wing. Lady Fae'shiel decided it best if we investigated, to make sure it was not someone in need of rescue. We will not tarry about within your forest once we have figured out what happened and, hopefully, retrieved the items taken from the wagon.

_Marcus blinks, as if he hadn't expected to be quite so verbose. After speaking, he peels his gaze from the profile of Fae'shiel he has been watching carefully, to turn his eyes to Beyal, hoping his attempt to steer his companions back to the job at hand helps, lest he himself become as confused as they seem to be becoming._

[sblock=ooc]Ooo! Ooo! I know! I know! Too bad Marcus is also about a dense as neutronium about it! [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 30, 2012)

"What!!??!!" exclaims Maui, mortified by the notion Taniwha might have to put up with him and not the other way around. 

"Taniwha put up with me? Ha! ..."

Maui seems a little lost for words as he watches his cat snuggling into the woman's lap. Suddenly his eyes grow wide. 

"Now waiting a moment! Maui can untangle te words of te Sly ... Handsome Blade is not king of te forest. He is king of te town. Mortar is brother of Mighty Axe, and a Son of Stone not leaf and tree. Fae'shiel is wahine ... so not a king. Not Toad Hunter ... he is more bitten dog than man..."

He looks at Marcus.

"Marcus? He has Cat's Eye ... but king of te forest?"

He shakes his head. 

"Taniwha!? You are talking about Taniwha? Taniwha is te two kings of te forest? He is not even te one king of te forest. Maui can count you know. So who is te other king Maui travels with?"

Maui seems to be winding himself up, his voice growing more excited with each sentence. "Ha! Taniwha is a king!? Who puts up with te optus Maui? Ha! I'm not even fat! Oh, hail mighty Taniwha, King of te Forest! Son of te Pest! Oh, look what I found ... te other king of te forest in my pocket!"

Maui takes out the toad from his pocket and holds it up as if he held something of wonder, obviously mocking the notion that Taniwha is king of the forest and really going over the top to ram his point home.

"All hail Toad! Te Other King of te Forest! All bow to te kings."

His mockery ended he angrily stuffs the toad back into his pocket who scampers about obviously upset at the sudden lift into the air and the not to soft treatment of being stuffed back into a pocket. Maui crosses his arms glaring at Taniwha who continues to ignore him, more interested now in grooming himself.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 30, 2012)

Fae'shiel hears Marcus remind everyone of why they are hear. She also listens calmly to Maui's rant about traveling with Kings of the Forest. She is slightly amused by the fact that it seems that Maui will get into an argument with just about any creature of the Feywild regardless of what type of creature they happen to be. He seems to like to argue on principle alone.

Calmly and gently she places a hand on Maui's shoulder and says as gently as possible "Please calm yourself. We really don't need to be getting this riled up. I am sure she did not mean to insult you."


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2012)

Beyal shrugs at the ranger's comments. "I know the pugwampi. They come and they go, but who they attack or what enemies they make is no concern of mine.  Such is the way of the wilds, after all.  I suppose it might have something to do with Lasher and the other king."  She shrugs again, such things apparently being beneath her concern.  "But the pugwampi bring me pretty things, so I allow them passage through my forest.  Sometimes they have no pretty things, and they dance for me instead." She pauses to giggle. "It's terrible, their dancing, but I do love to watch it. So if you seek passage as well, what gift have you brought me? Maybe a story? It's been quite a while since I heard a good story."

At Maui's comments, Beyal rises angrily to her feet, her eyes flashing. Her fingers curl to claws and her hair rises about her in a nimbus, and everyone can see a wildly twitching foxtail beneath her skirt. The creature still appears human, but something ancient, wild, and wrathful has started to awaken.  “You mock and mistreat a king of the forest in my domain?  In my _presence_?  You should know your place!”








*.......... Beyal ..........*


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 30, 2012)

_Marcus searches his memory for some story or another that might serve to appease this creature. He heard plenty enough during the lessons Lady Atchka took, but his efforts fail to produce anything he feels would be acceptable. However, something Beyal says makes him form a question._

I fear I have no stories that you would find interesting. However, I could share one or two if you might tell me more about Lash....

_The creature's obvious anger at the Druid's antics set off an alarm in the back of Marcus' mind. His arm makes a move, out of reflex toward the quiver on his back. He catches himself mid reach and manages to force it into a scratch, as if the shoulder itched. Obviously this woman is not one to be messed with. The Ranger takes a deep breath._

Maui, I think you had better apologize. After all, the effort you went through to retrieve that toad, secure him in safety to get him out of the city, I'd think you'd have been a bit more considerate of his feelings.

_Marcus is deliberate in his turn of full attention from the furiously waving tail beneath the dress to being focused on the Druid. After speaking, his glance flicks to Fae'shiel at the Druid's side, as if looking for her support, not daring to turn a look to the rest of their companions._


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2012)

Standing opposite of Fae'shiel at Maui's side, Vincenzo bows to the fox tailed fey and says, "Your Ladyship, if I may speak to our companion a short moment?"

If given permission, he will quietly say, but not whispered, "Perhaps this is a good place for the toad to be released?"


----------



## jbear (May 30, 2012)

Maui looks dumbly from Beyal to his companions.

"What? Te toad? Why are you talking about te toad? I thought we were talking about Taniwha?"

Maui blinks a few times suddenly left calm by his absolute confusion. He looks at Vincenzo after his suggestion to release the toad.

"Thank you for your idea, but this is not a city. But maybe that is a good question to ask te Sly."

Oblivious to her fury as none of this makes sense to him he takes the opportunity to ask council of one who knows the forest.

"Do you know a good place for a toad to live? I found him running from te city, escaping from te Devil Hunter who licks his back. He needs a new home. With toadstools."


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2012)

Mortar gets into an almost defense stance but does not raise his bow or load the arrow in his hand. "Maybe ya should show Beyal a bit more respect along with that King of The Forest ya holdin before there be a fight."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 30, 2012)

"Maui, I have three things to say to you, first I highly suggest you release the toad into Beyal's care as I am sure she is more than capable of taking care of it. Second, I have to agree with Beyal, that treatment of the Toad was most unbecoming of a servant of Tane. I would have expected a great deal more care when handling one of Tane's children. And finally, I think you owe Beyal an apology for your behavior just now, since it is quite clear that what you did just now upset her." Fae'shiel says to Maui, a calming hand still on the Druids shoulder. This surprising gesture coming from an individual who not too long ago had been at terrible odds with Maui, herself but who now seems to want to get out of the current situation with as little difficulty as possible. Fae'shiel is however very careful to use Maui's own terminology when referring to the Gods of the Forest instead of her culture's terminology.


----------



## jbear (May 31, 2012)

"Te toad? You are talking about te toad ... all te time ..."

It takes a while for Maui to respond to that as his thoughts gather like a distant brewing storm.

Maui is not looking for a fight. And Maui did not mistreat te Toad. It was Maui who asked te Demon Hunter to stop his licking and let him go. It was Maui who stopped and picked him up from te streets of Vezna and saved him from te wheels of te carts. It was Maui who prayed to Tane to calm his frights from te Demon Lick. It was Maui who kept him warm in his pocket to bring him back home in te Forest, and it is Maui who keeps him safe in his pocket until he finds te Toad his Toadstool. Not te Sly. Not anyone else. So you can all stop telling Maui what to do and what not to do." 

He pauses for effect.

"Maui does not mock te Toad. Maui mocks te tangled words of te Sly. Too quick you have all fallen for her soft voice and pretty face. You see te danger of her anger, but you forget te danger of her kindness."

He glowers at his companions, obviously hurt at their lack of support on this matter. He then turns back to Beyal.

"So Beyal ... te Toad? And Taniwha? Kings of te Forest? So for you all animals are te kings of te forest? Te birds are kings? Te wolves are kings? Te cats are kings? And te fish and te toads? Help Maui untangle your words ..."

[sblock=OOC] In response to DC's message and just in case anyone in the group had any doubts:

Maui's over the top reaction was pretty deliberate on my part. An in character way to provoke Beyal to reveal what I suspected as a player, but that Maui is far too simple to have any notion of. And I think Systole knew that and played along with Beyal's reaction, so now we can all be on the same page, player and PC in so far as the knowledge we share.

There are other subtleties that have been thrown out there, and I think it is fair to assume we all might be suspecting that the toad has an important role in he adventure, so I am loathe to so quickly hand him over to such a capricious creature that, up until all but a moment ago you were all very suspicious of. 

Maui is far too slow to have caught it but someone else with a dash more clever might want to follow up on: [QUOE=Beyal]"it might have something to do with Lasher and the other king."[/QUOTE] [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]If you read my post a couple above you, where Marcus suggests apologizing, you'll notice he was attempting to do exactly that (as it was his comment to her that caused her to so casually toss that tidbit out) but Maui's over the top performance, and well done I might add, I lol'd so hard I had to read it again to make sure I read it right, actually caused him to have to stop offering a story or two from the party in return for information on who/what Lasher is. The handling of this fey Marcus was happy to leave to Fae'shiel, being she is far more diplomatic than he is.  So by drawing out this reaction, Maui has, possibly, cost us the chance to gain said information. Only RP will tell. But, as I said, I really enjoy how Maui does things with such dramatic flair...if he weren't a Druid, I'd think he'd make a great stage actor.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]First off, as far as I can tell, Beyal is not categorically a capricious creature. Rather she is like all Huldra, friendly when approached with respect and honor, violent when shown disrespect. In fact that could even potentially be said to be a categorical trait of most of the more intelligent Fey in general.

I mean just look at the Goddess Artemis from Greek Mythology. Historically speaking she was the queen of the Greek Fey. In fact in many regards she could be classified as a Nymph who was granted full on Divinity, or something to that effect (I would call her the mother of the Nymphs if it weren't for the fact that the Nymphs predate her birth). But basically in her case she was an entity that showed a great deal of kindness to most of nature and all the creatures within it, but because she was a Virgin Goddess, if any man came within one of the clearings where she dwelt she would visit divine vengeance upon him.

Now we come to Maui. Sure, you did all those things you said but you also, and I quote:



			
				Maui a few posts back said:
			
		

> Maui takes out the toad from his pocket and holds it up as if he held  something of wonder, obviously mocking the notion that Taniwha is king  of the forest and really going over the top to ram his point home.
> 
> "All hail Toad! Te Other King of te Forest! All bow to te kings."
> 
> *His mockery ended he angrily stuffs the toad back into his pocket who  scampers about obviously upset at the sudden lift into the air and the  not to soft treatment of being stuffed back into a pocket.* Maui crosses  his arms glaring at Taniwha who continues to ignore him, more interested  now in grooming himself




Please note the section I bolded. That is the section which Fae'shiel wishes Maui to apologize for, and it is also likely the section which Beyal is enraged about. Not any of the other sections of your discussion thus far.

As for your assertion that we the Toad is an important part of the Adventure. Yes that is entirely likely, especially given the name of the adventure. That said however, the entire reason YOUR CHARACTER brought the toad along on this journey originally was to find a home for it. We are currently at the shore of a River. Toads are amphibious. They can live quite happily in various near aquatic environments, including Ponds, Lakes, Rivers, and Swamps. Heck I have even had them living in my back yard in Louisiana just north of New Orleans with next to no water nearby. So I figure we have found terrain that is likely more than suitable for the Toad to Survive in.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 31, 2012)

Beyal starts to advance on Maui, but the druid's obvious confusion causes her to draw up short. After a moment, she begins snickering, and the wild fey aspect fades from her, although her skirt is still a mess and her tail is still showing. "Every tale, no matter how serious, needs a fool, I suppose," she says. She chuckles and adds, "And like any fool, it seems he sometimes knows a hawk from a handsaw. 'The danger of my kindness,' indeed. Wouldn't it be a boring sort of world if kindness were always safe?"

She pauses and cocks her head. "This is not the king's place. That I will tell you truly. But which king will prevail, I do not know: either the other king and his champion Lasher, or this king and the ragtag group of misfit champions he brings with him. Either telling makes for quite a story, I think."

She plants her hands on her hips. "Still, there is the matter of your passage though my forest. Do you have a gift for me?"


        *GM:*  jbear was engaging in what I would term high risk/high reward type of behavior. I saw it and understood it, and if he hadn't pulled off the follow-up, I would have punished him for it. But he did pull it off, so I'll give you at least as much information as I was planning to give you anyway.  Keep in mind, Beyal is fey and her worldview and priorities are insane by human standards, so any answers you get from her (especially the ones she believes are true) might be just a little bit suspect.

Lastly, feel free to metagame the adventure title if you'd like. It may or may not be relevant. However, when everything is said and done, I'll explain things upon request.     






*.......... Beyal ..........*


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am probably going to regret this, but since it seems Fae'shiel has been dubbed the spokesperson of the party in this encounter by default, and since 100 gp is next to nothing to her now...

It should be noted that Fae'shiel's worldviews would seem just as insane from a human standpoint as do Beyal's own worldviews. Afterall the Elves are in many ways the Kings of the Fey.







Fae'shiel looks down at her wrist, sighs, and proceeds to remove the bracelet that her sister had given her when she departed her homeland. She says to Beyal "This is one of my most prized possessions. It is some of the finest Sidhe Filigree work in existence carved into a gold bracelet designed for a womans wrist. I hope this pleases you?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Fae'shiel is the spokesperson because she made herself so, due to her concern for her companions potential entrapment by what we assumed was one sort of fey-creature who turned out to be another.[/sblock]

_Marcus eyes Maui a moment, a slight smile quirking his lips as the Druid reasons things through. The Ranger's attention turns back to their hostess. He watches Fae'shiel offer a sacrifice of her own memory and adds._

From you comments regarding champions, it sounds to me as if you might enjoy stories of conflict? Those, I think we could give to you in quantity. I've nothing so beautiful as the bracelet Lady Fae'shiel offers, but I will share with you a few stories I have. Stories of my own past, or stories about the City of Venza itself, perhaps? Such stories might bring you much more enjoyment. And perhaps we can find amongst us, enough stories that you might share one with us, such as just who or what Lasher is and what it might have to do with the Pugwampi?

_Marcus reaches over his back with the bow, sliding it into the quiver so that both of his hands are free, his right eyebrow is quirked in offer._

[sblock=ooc]Marcus is hoping that the stories idea will distract the Fey from taking Fae'shiel's bracelet, and also put them in a position to find out what information they seek at a cost of but a little time.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=A few things] [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION] I feel like I was just told off. I don't like feeling like that. It's hard to argue with feelings. I think, given past tension, we should make an effort to communicate in a way that doesn't seem aggressive. It's very easy on the internet in a written forum to unintentionally say things more briskly than intended. Then if someone replies to that imagined prickliness it can all snowball into unpleasantness again.

As for the gift personally I was looking forward to hearing Marcus' story. [/sblock]

Maui, oblivious to the fact he has just been called a fool, looks to Marcus at mention of a tale.

"Yes, Marcus. Te gift of a tale. I would hear your story too."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I apologize if my out of character comments came across as telling you off. Rather I was simply trying to explain why Fae'shiel thinks it is a good idea to leave the toad in Beyal's care, as well as why she thinks it would be wise to have Maui apologize for his lack of care when handling the toad. Though keep in mind my response came before the GM's own response which seems to have mitigated my entire argument by having Beyal apparently draw the conclusion that Maui is just either not wise enough, or intelligent enough to realize how big of a fool he is apparently making of himself (no offense). My entire point in that last post is that when dealing with Sentient Fey (Elves included) often great care must be taken in what one says and does lest you insult them in a dangerous way.

Truth be told I am downright surprised that my Diplomacy Roll of a 2 did not provoke some sort of an aggressive action on Beyal's part... but I suppose that must have had both to do with the fact that Fae'shiel is an Elf, and the fact that she did not overtly draw attention to any of the things that Beyal's species generally get upset over. Probably a good thing that Fae'shiel failed both of her perception rolls in this case.

Also, I would laugh if Systole decides to torment Maui further for saying the word "Tail" in front of Beyal, even if that isn't the word that was intended...[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Where's a Bard when you really, really need one? [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2012)

Vincenzo is relieved at Marcus offer of a story, as his last job lacked memorable or significant occurrences worthy of entertaining this Fey.

[sblock=ooc] I'm glad its Marcus and not Vincenzo as his last madcap adventure was ended while I was still in a medically induced coma, fighting for my life - you can say I was 'AFK' for a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 31, 2012)

"How marvellous!" Beyal exclaims. She reaches for the bracelet, only to be brought up short by Marcus' words. "An exchange of stories? Your story for a story of Lasher's?" She shrugs. "Lasher is ever so boring. Even his name is unimaginative. He doesn't have any stories worth telling. I suppose I might offer you passage through my lands for a story of yours. Hold a moment, however: I have been offered a gift, and it would be rude of me not to accept."

Beyal takes the offered bracelet from Fae'shiel and curtsies deeply. "Thank you for your gift, Lady Fae'shiel. It is exquisite. For your generosity, I grant you and your companions passage through my forest from now until the last of the season's petals falls from the lilac." There's a large lilac bush in full bloom nearby -- you'd guess that the expiration date is a week or two out, at least.

She turns back to Marcus with a smile. "Since you already have passage through my wood, I'm afraid I have little to offer you for your story ... except for a very beautiful bracelet."


        *GM:*  Perform:Oratory if you want to try. I'll throw in a +2 bonus since you've RP'ed storytelling earlier in the adventure.

I didn't specifically penalize anyone for the Diplomacy roll since it didn't seem particularly different from the progression of the encounter to that point.     








*.......... Beyal ..........*


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2012)

Systole said:


> *GM:*  Perform:Oratory if you want to try. I'll throw in a +2 bonus since you've RP'ed storytelling earlier in the adventure.
> 
> I didn't specifically penalize anyone for the Diplomacy roll since it didn't seem particularly different from the progression of the encounter to that point.












*OOC:*


At least we know that can be tried untrained. Hope you aren't setting a really high DC on this  Do you want me to write out the beginning of the tail then just do a description, or just post a "he tells this story..." sort of one liner and then attach the roll? I mean, if the imaginativeness of the story works in his favor, then I'll write something up.  At the same time, I don't want to delay the action.


----------



## Systole (May 31, 2012)

*GM:*  You don't have to do a whole write-up, but you can if you want.  I would like a general subject, so I can gauge her baseline level of interest in the topic.

Keep in mind, you've got the important bit (passage through the woods),  and this part is just playing Russian Roulette with an ancient forest spirit who is, at best, differently sane.  Good luck.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2012)

_Marcus takes a deep breath. When the Fey turns to him and offers, potentially, Fae'shiel's bracelet for his story, the Ranger takes another breath. He considers for a moment, and the eagerness of the Druid to hear a story as well, while a bit odd to him, spurs him on._

I will do my best to tell a story worthy of such a beautiful gift.

_Marcus takes a moment to collect his thoughts, the number of ideas in his mind narrowing quickly to none. As he thinks, he turns his look to Fae'shiel and it seems as though inspiration strikes. He lifts his shoulders, licks his lips and starts into the story._

It would seem that there are those who, like yourself, crave objects of rarity and beauty. That beauty can sometimes fall into the eye of the beholder. It was for one such pair of individuals that Lady Fae'shiel and I, along with a couple of other companions, started our trip from the city of Venza. As we walked away from the City, I turned for one more look at the majestic glass structure that rises from within the city. A sight I shall never grow tired of. Then, it was into the forest....

_As he shares the details of the trip to the ruined tower, he doesn't add much extra zest to things, until..._

So there we stood, a little dirty, a little bloody, but able to press on. It was then that Lady Fae'shiel got a good look at the dragon mural on the wall...

_Though he seems to be doing okay from the seat of his pants, he can only do his best to do the antiquated dragon mural justice, despite it not being quite on the level of work as the first their group encountered, which he also tries his best to describe. He concludes the story with the groups triumphant return to Venza, to deliver the items they retrieved from the reanimated zombie bugbear thing, after providing a good flourish when describing how Fae'shiel struck the ending blow of the battle. it is at the end he realizes he is sweating a little._

[sblock=ooc]He relays, somewhat in detail, the story covered in the adventure Treasure Hunt found here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/313034-lpf-treasure-hunt.html he is extra sure to center the more interesting parts of the story around Fae'shiel, making her the 'hero' of the story.[/sblock]

[sblock=RE: Roll]Woohoo! I was so expecting it to return a 1! Looks like he's a nearly decent story teller. Hope at least Maui is entertained [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (May 31, 2012)

Maui listens intently to Marcus' tale. He nods approvingly throughout the story and smiles at its conclusion.

"A good tale, Cat Eyes! Maui hears your feelings for Fae'shiel run deeper than a stolen kiss to make Maui jealous."

He slaps him on the back and waits to listen to Beyal's appraisal.


----------



## Systole (May 31, 2012)

Beyal's eyes glitter as Marcus begins to tell his story, although it's impossible to tell whether her expression is interest, mischievousness, or malice. Nonetheless, she arranges herself on a nearby log and listens intently, stroking Taniwha all the while. 

Marcus can tell that Beyal doesn't find the description of Venza particularly interesting, and he quickly moves on. She perks up and giggles a little at the boggard attack, and cocks her head at Marcus' description of the mural. She listens to the other fights with interest, but without any snickering.

It's the telling of the final combat versus the zombie that holds her rapt. "Such an abomination you destroyed! Unwholesome, wicked magics vanquished! Truly a tale worthy of a beautiful bracelet, Marcus Cole." She stands up and tosses the bracelet to the ranger, and in midair, it sparkles and seems to change, becoming heavier and thicker.

Then, without apparent effort, Beyal hops onto a tree bough some twenty feet in the air.  She bends down, and with an inscrutable smile, she says, "Lady Fae'shiel, a final word for you: _You must get your hands dirty to gain that which you think you want._" Then the fey creature vanishes into the canopy, leaving only a lingering echo of laughter behind her.

When Marcus finally looks down to examine the bracelet in his hands, he finds it's not Fae'shiel's bracelet at all. That bracelet was elven craftsmanship, and although it was well made, in all fairness it was only a simple bit of childhood jewelry. What he is now holding is a heavy golden bracelet of exquisite dwarven craftmanship, inlaid with ivory and onyx. It's probably worth several times what Fae'shiel's bracelet was worth, maybe more.







*.......... Beyal ..........*


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2012)

_Marcus catches the bracelet, but is too busy watching the Fey making sport of her departure to notice, until she has disappeared, that the bracelet is heavier, and not Fae'shiel's. He opens his mouth as if to call out, but the still echoing laughter of Beyal causes him to reconsider. He turns the bracelet around in his hands, studying it. It looks very nice to him, but he still seems a bit downcast. He sighs and turns to Fae'shiel._

I doubt any of us will truly know the depth of the sacrifice you just made. You had said that bracelet was very important to you. I only wish I had been able to...

_He sighs and offers her the dwarven bracelet._

It isn't the same one, but perhaps in time it might help to ease things.

_With the bracelet safely in the hands of the Magus, Marcus reaches over his shoulder and pulls his bow back out, along with an arrow. He looks to Vincenzo._

If you'd be so kind as to keep an eye to my back, we should get moving.

_He looks at the Lilac before turning on his heel and walking back the direction they approached from._

So now we at least have a name to work with. Lets see if we can find this Lasher.

[sblock=ooc]You want a survival check for him to regain the trail? LOL...hope the answer is no, cause otherwise he's dumb as a stump. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 1, 2012)

Fae'shiel smiles wanly as Marcus explains that the Bracelet he received was not the one that she had given to Beyal. _'Well'_ she thought _'I really didn't expect to get it back. Still it is very sweet of Marcus to offer me this bracelet.'_ She looks to Marcus and says "Thank you." as she accepts the bracelet. It is much heavier and of a sturdier design than she is used to wearing, still it is beautiful in the way that many Dwarven designs happen to be. She has to wonder, the bracelet does look like it could possibly be arcane, but it is hard to tell without a proper spell to detect the weave of the magic of the world. So while the group is walking Fae'shiel begins chanting softly to herself and weaving a spell that will allow her to see the weave of any magic that is bestowed upon the bracelet.

[sblock=OOC]Going to cast Detect Magic, and then use Spellcraft and Knowledge (Arcana) to try to determine the nature of any Arcane magic that happens to be embedded in the Bracelet, assuming there is any.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 1, 2012)

[sblock=DC]Hokey smokes. If there is, you know everything about it but if its caster wore boxers or briefs. LOL! Nice rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 1, 2012)

Maui hrumphs at the sudden disappearance  of Beyal.

"Maui didn't get a chance to offer his gift to te Sly... or ask his question. Te Sly are good at not answering questions and making more questions come into your mind."

Shaking his head as if to shake out the unaccustomed burden of the many thoughts running through it, he heads back towards the trail behind Marcus, calling back to Taniwha. "Come on King. Te King is waiting for us to go and find te other King. I suppose you want me to carry your Kingfulness upon my unworthful shoulders?"

Despite the sarcasm, Maui does bend down and allow Taniwha to spring up and take his place slung across his shoulders, and if Maui's face is anything to go by, the jungle druid seems quite content to have his friend back.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 1, 2012)

listening to Maui's complaints Fae'shiel laughs in a most unnervingly genuine way and says "So your saying you dislike riddles then?"


----------



## Systole (Jun 1, 2012)

*GM:*  

No Survival roll needed to pick up the trail again.
The bracelet is not magic. It's simply jewelry.  It does have dwarven writing on the inside surface, however.
Sorry if you wanted to play more with Beyal, jbear, but she's nuts.  However, she is in the wiki now, so who knows ... maybe you'll meet her again.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 1, 2012)

"Master Mortar, do you by chance know what is written upon this bracelet's interior?" Fae'shiel asks the Dwarf in their company.


----------



## Caim (Jun 1, 2012)

Mortar makes his way to Fae'shiel. "I'll take a look at it for ya." He holds his hand out awaiting the bracelet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


 sorry for not getting back on line last night - exhaustion caught up with me at about 6:30 pm







Vincezo watches the departure not with fascination, but with great caution.

To Marcus he says, "Yup, always had it. " he shows he never put his bow or arrow away. "she scares me."


----------



## Systole (Jun 1, 2012)

*GM:*  The inscription is in dwarven but it's an ancient dialect that Mortar can't read.  The puts the age of the bracelet at several hundred years at least, and possibly even older than that.  It's in absolutely pristine condition, as well.  

Metagaming: The inscription isn't relevant to this adventure, but I threw it on in case someone wanted to use it as an adventure hook later on, after you get back to Venza and have it translated.  I know [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] has something coming up that might fit.


----------



## Caim (Jun 1, 2012)

Mortar hands the bracelet back to Fae'shiel with a sigh. "Aye, it is indeed dwarven but an ancient form that has been lost to most of my people for a long time. Sorry I can't read this particular dialect for ya."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 1, 2012)

"Thank you for trying. If I remember correctly, Ancient Dwarven is very similar to the Runic Languages. In fact so are some forms of ancient elven for that matter... perhaps..." Fae'shiel says as she looks at the bracelet with keen interest trying to interpret it based on her own knowledge of the Runic Language. Unfortunately the contents of what is written on the bracelet remain a mystery to Fae'shiel. "Nope, that won't work."


----------



## jbear (Jun 3, 2012)

Systole said:


> *GM:*
> 
> No Survival roll needed to pick up the trail again.
> The bracelet is not magic. It's simply jewelry.  It does have dwarven writing on the inside surface, however.
> Sorry if you wanted to play more with Beyal, jbear, but she's nuts.  However, she is in the wiki now, so who knows ... maybe you'll meet her again.



[sblock=OOC] I think it is best Maui did not have a chance to offer his gift ... hehehe ...
Beyal might have not been amused. The gift of Maui's seed.

His question would have been about toadstools, so not so important anyway 
[/sblock]

Not wanting to be caught unawares by pugwampi attack, as the retake their trail Maui draws out his cold iron blade.

"Now I have your cold iron puffwampi!"

After a few slashes at the air, he frowns disappointed. He decides he dislikes the balance and trades it for his magical sword. "It was hard enough to hit te puffwampi with my good sword ... with te cold iron ... I probably hit myself." 

A while along the track to break the monotony of the trek he asks "Are we talking to te puffwampi? Or are we killing them an then talking to them like te last time?"


----------



## Caim (Jun 3, 2012)

"Well it sounds like this Lasher fella has some intelligence to him and may have some reasons to have attacked the carriage and steal the cargo." Mortar stops to look to Fae'shiel. "If they'll talk maybe we should talk first but if they draw first we kill'em all."


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2012)

Whatever the inscription on the braceet reads, it will apparently require an expert to decipher it.

The party finds the path without further difficulty, and after another half hour of following the trail they can see it opens into a larger clearing. Without actually venturing into the open, the party can only make out vague shapes through the foliage. There seems to be a medium-sized stone structure surrounded by a dozen small mud huts -- this would appear to be the pugwampi village.


        *GM:*  

Perception checks all around, please.
The bracelet will have to wait until after this adventure. Checks failed, and it's not relevant in any event.
I don't think Beyal would have been offended at the nature of Maui's offer, but she wouldn't have accepted it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2012)

on the way along the path Vincenzo would say quietly to Marcus, "You know, if these Masterwork Rapiers we are tasked to find and return are also cold iron, then this Lasher fellow might be at war with the fey, or more specifically the lady of the woods. That might explain why she gave us her name."


----------



## jbear (Jun 4, 2012)

Maui crouches down and Taniwha drops to the ground silently beside him, imitating his low crouch. He peers towards the figures he can see in the distance.

Quietly he says: "Maui is thinking maybe we should kill them and then talk to them."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 4, 2012)

_Marcus leads unerringly to the path and following it again, finding it surprisingly easy to pick up. He stops when near the village clearing, remaining concealed with the others, his bow is held in his lap, the arrow nocked and half drawn, ready to fire. He listens to Vincenzo's theory, but shakes his half-elven head._

It has something to do with one of the kings of the forest and this Lasher fellow. Too bad I don't speak toad, it'd be invaluable to be able to just ask him, him being a king of the forest, perhaps he might know.

_The Ranger sighs, looking back at the Druid._

It would have been nice to question the ones at the cart, or at least the one I offered surrender opportunity to. But, as I tried in the Elven language, I don't even know if it understood me.

_Marcus turns his attention back to the clearing, trying to take in what he can from a safe distance._


----------



## Caim (Jun 4, 2012)

Mortar stops at the edge of the clearing like the rest of the group. "Sorry about smashin the one ya wanted to question." He looks at Marcus with a shrug as he brings his bow up in a ready position.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 4, 2012)

Fae'shiel looks around the area saying "Personally I would rather not kill them if we don't have to. Just because they stole these objects does not mean that they did not have a reason for doing so. At least according to their own system of belief. Keep in mind they are Fey, they do not have the same morality as that of Humans or Dwarves."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2012)

"They drew first blood when they attacked the caravan."


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2012)

From what you can see of the pugwampi village, it seems as though it houses only one or two dozen of the creatures. This morning, however, the encampment seems completely empty. You can see other pugwampi trails heading north and south in addition to the one returning back east, and all of them have fresh pugwampi tracks on them. Apparently, most or all of the population is out hunting or raiding.

The stone structure seems to be some sort of old ruined tower -- it clearly was not built by pugwampi hands. Judging by the stone scattered around it, it was probably fifty or sixty feet tall at one time, but it's crumbled to about half that. A muddy track through the village leads to the what appears to be the tower's entry chamber or guardhouse, the roof of which rotted away long ago. With his keen senses, Marcus can detect an occasional faint hammering noise, and an even fainter splashing noise. Both seem to come from the tower.


[sblock=Basic Map]
Party is at the X's. The trails are black, huts are brown, tower is grey. For a sense of scale, the main body of the tower is about forty feet across.







[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]what is the green hexagon exactly?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2012)

[sblock=GM]The green fuzz is vegetation.  The brown hexagons are the mud huts.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 4, 2012)

Systole said:


> [sblock=GM]The green fuzz is vegetation.  The brown hexagons are the mud huts.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]There is actually a green hexagon to the south of the tower, but I am going to assume that one was supposed to be a brown hexagon and you just accidentally made it green[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 4, 2012)

_Marcus turns his head to the side, closing his eyes, listening. Slowly he opens one eye and looks up/over/back at his companions._

Despite it's looks, it isn't completely deserted. I hear noises, splashing and what sounds like hammering, likely from the tower. If the rest of the Pugwampi are out doing whatever it is they do, we might be able to get to check the huts for the boxes. We should also check the tower, if this Lasher person is there, when the Pugwampi are not around might be the best time to face him. The fewer casualties, the better.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 4, 2012)

"I would tend to agree. While the Pugwampi certainly seem to be dangerous from a human standpoint, they are no more dangerous in my mind than the prankster pixies in the long run. This bunch just appears to be a tad bit misguided if you ask me. So it would seem that this Lasher fellow, who or whatever he is, would be the one doing the misguiding. Thus, it would be best to deal with him without the presence of the Pugwampi if possible." Fae'shiel explains her beliefs on this situation as best as she is able to the others in the group.


----------



## jbear (Jun 5, 2012)

Maui nods.

"We kill Lasher and te other king. Then we talk to te Puffwampi. With no king, maybe they listen to their cousin. Let's go straight to te tower, before te Puffwampi hunters return. Maui goes around the village through te trees to check. Then to te tower."


Unless stopped by his companions:

Maui begins skirting around the edge of the village through the trees still looking for signs of undetected pugwampi amongst the huts. Taniwha follows him. When he is close to the tower he checks that his companions are ready, whispers a prayer to Tane for himself and Taniwha and heads directly towards the entrance of the tower ready for action as soon as he enters the building.

[sblock=Actions] Maui casts Guidance on himself and Taniwha before heading across to the tower entrance [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 5, 2012)

*GM:*  If you plan on moving into the village stealthily, please make a Stealth check.  If you are moving to within 40' or so of the tower, please make a Survival check.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


You probably shouldn't have spoken up until after we all posted Systole...







Fae'shiel doesn't try to stop Maui, but something is nagging at the back of her mind, "Why would the Pugwampi leave an obviously important tower near their village unguarded?" with that said, Fae'shiel does not draw her longsword this time, instead opting to draw her Crossbow and knocking a bolt into it and engaging the drawing mechanism before going anywhere near the village.


----------



## Systole (Jun 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


You may not have noticed my use of conditionals ("_If_ you enter the village .... _If_ you approach the tower..."), as well the fact that the post was not addressed to anyone in particular.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 5, 2012)

_Marcus waits a moment or two, until the Druid appears to have had a chance to eye the huts nearest, then raises a hand to the others._

I'm going to try for the nearest hut. Unless anyone else has a better suggestion?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 5, 2012)

"Be careful... I don't know, but something about this situation is bothering me..." Fae'shiel says to Marcus, as she takes up a defensive position from where she can target anything that may try to attack Marcus... hopefully.









*OOC:*


Preparing an action to fire a bolt at the first thing to act aggressively towards Marcus.


----------



## jbear (Jun 5, 2012)

Maui skirts around the edge of the village as stealthily as he can manage and takes a look at the area from closer to the tower.









*OOC:*


 Maui uses Woodland stride to pass through any areas of difficulty effortlessly during his approach


----------



## Caim (Jun 5, 2012)

Mortar keeping his bow at the ready stalks forward in the direction of the tower. "Let's see whats goin on over there." He whispers as he passes those staying behind.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 5, 2012)

_Marcus nods and gives a slight smile to Fae'shiel. He returns his bow and arrow to their spot and pulls out his lucerne hammer. With this in hand, the Ranger eases forward and into the clearing, toward the forward most hut._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2012)

from  20 feet back, Vincenzo has his bow at the ready stepping off to an angle so as to give Fae'shiel a clear line of fire.

though not as stealthy as the ranger, it appears he has spent some time out of the city.


----------



## Systole (Jun 6, 2012)

The party begins filtering into and around the village.  Marcus investigates the nearest mud hut, and finds it contains nothing but a few piles of rags which must serve as a pugwampi beds as well as a few rudimentary tools.  There's no evidence of any stolen goods.  The tiny firepit has warm ashes in it, so it was used this morning.  Other nearby huts similarly contain similar furnishings and are similarly empty of pugwampis.

Maui and Taniwha circle around the tower to the south, staying in the brush.  From his vantage point, he can see that there's a track worn in the ground that circles around to the back of the tower.  As he gets closer, the druid can hear an faint splashing noise, as if someone were taking a bath, perhaps.  The other noise is a dull pounding, as if someone were hammering wooden pegs, or maybe cutting firewood.  The pounding noise is coming from the tower's antechamber, and it stops abruptly when Maui startles a crow which takes to the branches overhead, cawing angrily.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]just so I am clear, which figure is mine?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Mortar is the one in front, Maui is the one to the south.  You can take your pick of the others.  I took the liberty of having you investigate a few other huts rather than having to post looking at each one and finding them empty.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]liberties are ok by me[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 6, 2012)

Cursing his luck silently Maui ducks down and waits to see if anyone emerges either from where he hears the splashing or the hammering from within the structure.

Waiting a time he then continues to circle around the tower to see where the path might lead and who or what might be splashing in the water.

As he is expecting to find a king about here somewhere he is on the look out for something furry, scaled or feathered.


----------



## Caim (Jun 8, 2012)

Mortar dosen't even turn around when the crow flies over head. He brings his bow up and readies himself to fire upon anyone that would attack.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I haven't been around as much. Somethings on the homefront demand my attention. I'm not gone just maybe slow to post.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 8, 2012)

Fae'shiel also swings her bow in the direction of the noise, seeing that it was a Crow, she quickly re-positions herself to target the door of the Tower expecting that any moment something will be coming rushing out of the front of the Tower, and she has every intention of shooting it down before it comes within range of threatening any of her companions.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 8, 2012)

Marcus, head inside a hut, spins around, hammer raised to strike, and watches the crow zip by overhead. He chuckles to himself, shaking his head. As the Ranger makes his way forward the hits the last hut, which is empty. With that taken care of he is willing to relinquish the forward spot as Mortar passes him, headed for the tower. Quietly Marcus exchanges his hammer for his trusty bow and an arrow and kneels where he is, providing cover as the tower becomes the main objective now.

[sblock=ooc]Posting will be sporadic over the weekend. Got lotsa stuff to take care of, but will try to at least get on once a day to see if I need to post anything. Will try not to hold up the works. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2012)

Vincenzo will provide cover from his spot near Marcus, but keeps his eyes peeled toward the top of the tower, from where he supposes the racashous crow came from


----------



## Systole (Jun 8, 2012)

The party watches the tower for several long minutes, but nothing comes out, and aside from the occasional splashing noise, the guardhouse remains ominously silent.  The hammering does not resume.

Maui circles partly around the encampment and can see that the track leads to a crack in the masonry at the base of the tower.  The opening appears to be about two feet wide and four feet high -- presumably the pugwampi are using it as a back door.  A person could conceivably enter the tower that way, but it would be a bit of a squeeze.


----------



## jbear (Jun 9, 2012)

Maui  moves to the edge of the trees and signals for his companions to come his way. When they arrive he points wordlessly at the improvised back entrance.

"Maui thinks that is te best way inside. Whoever in there ... they are waiting for us now."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 9, 2012)

"Maui, do you ever talk about yourself in the first person? For example when I talk about myself I use the words such as "I am" or "I think" where as you use words such as "Maui is" or "Maui thinks." The word "I" is not my name, rather it is a signifier that a person is talking about themselves. Names are usually things other people use to refer to you. For example I would use say something like this "Maui isn't the weather nice?" where as you would say something like "Why yes Fae'shiel, the weather is spectacular today." Do you understand?" Fae'shiel rants towards Maui...









*OOC:*


Sorry this is something that has been bugging her incessantly about your character Jbear... Personally I find it hilarious though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2012)

Vincenzo sighs softly in near mute exasperation.


----------



## jbear (Jun 10, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> "Maui, do you ever talk about yourself in the first person? For example when I talk about myself I use the words such as "I am" or "I think" where as you use words such as "Maui is" or "Maui thinks." The word "I" is not my name, rather it is a signifier that a person is talking about themselves. Names are usually things other people use to refer to you. For example I would use say something like this "Maui isn't the weather nice?" where as you would say something like "Why yes Fae'shiel, the weather is spectacular today." Do you understand?" Fae'shiel rants towards Maui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignoring Fae'shiel completely as one might ignore a gnat, Maui bends down and whispers in Taniwha's ear.

"Haere atu ki kora"

Taniwha's hackles rise as he takes the stance of a hunter on the prowl. Silently he moves towards the small entrance and enters silently and ready to attack. Maui moves behind him. He waits a second and then follows his animal companion who is guarding the other side as quickly and quietly as possible.


----------



## Systole (Jun 11, 2012)

*GM:*  I need everyone to sync up.  So far, you've determined that all the huts are clear, and Maui has signaled that he found a back door, and he is about to enter it.  To the best of my understanding, no one has approached the entryway yet.  Where is everyone?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Fae'shiel will be a few paces back from where Marcus is, wherever that proves to be.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Marcus is kneeling at the moment, bow and arrow ready, at the hut to the front and left, party POV, in front of the tower. Maui was on the left side of the tower as of the last map I saw, so I assume his discovery to be on that side or around the back. I haven't posted since he signaled (weekends can sometimes get busy  ) but I will post below.[/sblock]

_Marcus, ever the alert one, spots the signal from the Druid and provides a "high" sigh of his own. He turns and, softly, speaks._

I'll hold target on the tower. The two of you get to Maui, it looks like he might have found something. I'll follow once you two are safely there.

_He returns his look to the tower, readying his arrow as he waits for Fae'shiel and Vincenzo to make the skirt of the clearing to where the Druid awaits. Once the have passed, he moves as well, his eyes on the tower and bow ready as he brings up the rear._

[sblock=ooc]Hope Scott DeWar doesn't mind me including Vin in that one. Just trying to get us synched up. [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 11, 2012)

Mortar moves to stand next to Maui as he finds the back door. "I'll watch yer back." He says in a low tone.

[sblock=OOC]Mortar puts his bow away and draws his earth breaker.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2012)

Vincenzo nods and starts off in the directed location. Once by Maui's location he keeps the roof direction covered while Marcus and Morter arrive. Once they arrive he switches to an Ivory handled rapier of very fine make.


----------



## Systole (Jun 11, 2012)

The party lines up near the rear entrance to the tower, ready to move in.

From outside, Maui can see that most of the tower's floor has fallen away, and a mostly intact staircase leads down into the basement.

        *GM:*  Map is below. Please note the key in the lower right corner. If the positioning is acceptable, please make Perception rolls and we'll start moving in.

As a small creature, Taniwha can move through the crack, but it will be difficult terrain for Mortar (10'), and extra-difficult terrain for everyone else (15').  Additionally, being in R6 will give the squeezed condition for everyone except Taniwha.     
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]looks fine to me[/sblock]

Fae'shiel joins the others at the back entrance to the tower. Though she still holds rear guard so as to not allow the group to be snuck up on. Hopefully if anything tries to sneak up on the group she will be aware of it well before whatever it is gets the drop on the group.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 11, 2012)

Taniwha passes through the gap with ease and quickly pads towards the stairs where he drops into a low crouch ready to snap at anyone who might appear suddenly.

Maui follows suit but is slowed considerably by the narrow entrance. As he moves he tries to get a look over the edge to see if perhaps there is water down there where the king might be splashing about. 

[sblock=Actions]
Taniwha moves 50' to O13 and drops into Handle Animal: Guard (readies a bite)
Maui double moves 60' to O12
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2012)

Vincenzo is surprised he can even make it into and through the crack, but he makes it none the less.

Double move: I believe I can make it to O,10


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 12, 2012)

_Marcus approaches and kneels eyeing the opening.._

Looks like a tight fit.

_He keeps his eyes moving from the opening to the area around them, eyes open and ears as well._

Lady Fae'shiel, if you happen to have a spell that produces light, we might require it once inside, depending on what we find.

_The Ranger keeps arrow to string, though not pulled back, keeping aware of the surroundings around them._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 12, 2012)

Fae'shiel nods, chanting and motioning with one hand a minor spell that produces four glowing orbs that then proceed to move through the opening and into the tower beyond. Fae'shiel says "that should provide the requisite amount of light. Though I suggest we both follow them through shortly. I would rather not be left behind the lights for too much longer."

[sblock=OOC]Cast Dancing Lights (Will'O'Whisp version) and send the lights through the hole.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2012)

Maui is halfway through the wall when Taniwha freezes, giving the druid a moment to react that he might not have had otherwise. The scent of nearby pugwampi reaches the jungle cat just as several of the tiny fey step out from hiding places among the rubble inside the tower.


        *GM:*  Surprise round time.

Maui, Taniwha, Marcus, and Mortar can act in the surprise round. You get one action.
Maui is currently squeezed.  He's also blocking the hole.  No moving through R6 until Maui is out of the way.
All characters are aware that something is happening inside the tower. However, only Marcus is aware of Pugwampi #4.
Pugwampi aura of double-rolling unluck is 20'.
Taniwha is mysteriously NOT affected but the aura of unluck and instead has a +2 to attack rolls.
Pugwampi AC is 13.
     [sblock=Map, Surprise Round]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 12, 2012)

Maui does not hesitate as Taniwha bounds into action, charging at one of the Pugwampi. He charges at another freeing up the entrance for his companions.

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha charges Pugwampi 1
Maui charges Pugwampi 2

[MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] ... wait. I'm looking at charge rules and it says it is a full round action. In a surprise round that might mean I can't charge. Is a Charge possible?

If not then I'll just move up next  to the Pugwampi without attacking. I'll roll just in case. 

Sorry, got dice labelled around the wrong way. Maui and Taniwha cross paths as Taniwha is too close to charge the one he is nearest to. So ... Maui vs Pugwampi 2 and Taniwha vs Pugwampi 1
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 12, 2012)

As soon as Maui is through the entrance the will'o'whisps proceed to follow him through, allowing the darkness on the other side of the hole to become illuminated more fully. Meanwhile Fae'shiel is still unaware of the fact that the Pugwampi have made themselves known to several of her comrades. Despite her deteermination to provide sentry duty for them, she is blissfully unaware of the smaller fey.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]You can charge up to 1x speed (instead of 2x speed) during a surprise round.  The problem is that charge can't be done through difficult terrain or obstructions.  So Taniwha can charge just fine, but Maui cannot, as (a) he's half stuck in a hole and (b) there's rubble and/or a lack of floor between him and visible targets.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Okay, cool. So Taniwha will charge P1 and Maui will move up next to P2. I'll let you decide whether you want me to roll again when the real round starts or if I can use the dice rolled for the charge attack. [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, so where on the map is the hole that Maui just squirted through? And according to the map Pugwampi 4 is on the outside of the tower, is that accurate?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The hole is in R6.  And yes, Pug 4 is outside the tower.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 13, 2012)

_Marcus alerts at the sound of trouble inside. This, thankfully, puts him in perfect mindset to spot the Pugwampi sneaking along the tower wall._

Ambush!

_As he calls out, Marcus pulls the arrow he has carried with this bow back and lets a shot fly._

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 20 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 35
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 14, 2012)

*GM:*  Waiting on [MENTION=6667065]TSS[/MENTION] for his surprise round action.


----------



## Systole (Jun 18, 2012)

Inside the tower, Taniwha charges at the northernmost pugwampi, managing to wound the creature, while Maui moves to engage another. Marcus's arrow catches the would-be ambusher pugwampi in the forehead, killing the creature instantly. Mortar hesitates, then readies a blow in case there's another ambusher.

And there is indeed another, who charges in under the dwarf's guard and wounds him slightly. Marcus, Vincenzo, and Fae'shiel catch a brief glimpse of a hideous, three-eyed beast which scampers along the top of the wall and drops inside. A moment later, they hear the jungle cat howl in surprise and pain.

Inside, the new attacker lands a solid bite on Taniwha. The remaining pugwampi attempt to attack their adjacent targets, but fail.






[sblock=GM]No word from TSS for a week, so moving on without him. Mortar is an NPC until further notice. Party is up.

The new creature is small-sized, and apparently has a climb speed. Once you get into melee, K:Nature to identify it.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, 5* damage, moderately injured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, 10* damage, dead
Pugwampi 5: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Three-eyes: AC 18, uninjured, natural weapons
*Minus some DR.



Fae'shiel: 18/18
Mortar: 24/25, Aura of Unluck
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22, Aura of Unluck
Maui: 21/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 17/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 18, 2012)

_Marcus draws another arrow quickly and begins to track the Pugwampi even as it closes on the Dwarf. Before he can loose a shot, the thing gets a spear tip into the Dwarf. Marcus exhales and aims, waiting for an opening, which presents itself as the Pugwampi pulls back from it's attack on Mortar. Without a sound, the Ranger lets another one fly. He mutters under his breath as the arrow passes right through where he aimed, but a faint by the Pugwampi against Mortar moves its head at just the last moment, causing the arrow to clank against the side of the tower._

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 20 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 34
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2012)

Move 10 feet north to R,4 stabbity stab! As the Pugwumpi twists about in a defensive dance, Vincenzo just plain misses his timing and stabs air.


----------



## jbear (Jun 18, 2012)

Maui steps back wondering at the strange three eye creature that has raced by him and bit into Taniwha. Could this be the King?

"Tane, send us your help!" A swirling mist appears and a dog steps through flanking the newly arrived foe. The dog snaps it it with sharp jaws ...

Taniwha ignores the blow and savages the wounded pugwampi with another bite and then turns upon Three Eyes with a hiss and sets upon it with his claws.

[sblock=Actions] Maui 5ft step back to Q8 (hard enough for Maui to kill 1 pugwampi let alone 2!) 
He will use a full round action to cast Summon Nature's Ally. I
 am imagining that Obscuring Mist would interact badly with the aura of unluck eg. Have to roll twice and then roll over 20% on a percentage dice to hit, right? So I'm going to use that to replace with the Summons.

Riding Dog summoned in R7; assuming the dog summoned instantly suffers the effect of unluck? Dog flanks with Taniwha and makes a bite attack immediately. 
Stats: AC 13 (t: 12 fft: 11) HP 13 F/R/W 5/5/1 CMD15 CMB +3 (Trip)
Bite: +3; 1d6+3 dmg plus Trip
Dog remains for 2 rounds (hopefully 3 Eyes doesn't know that)

Taniwha will bite the wounded Pugwampi; hopefully that kills it. If not he'll finish it with claw attacks.
Forgot to add Taniwha's bonus to Bite attack (+11 with flank), but 14 is a hit anyway. I think 5 dmg should kill Pugwampi even with DR so I rolled claw atks vs 3 Eyes.

If he does kill it then his claw attacks are for three eyes and will benefit from +2 flanking bonus [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 19, 2012)

cursing in the language of the Inner Sea because of frustration, Fae'shiel immediately drops her bow, drawing her longsword and prepares to close the distance between her, the dwarf, and the nearest pugwampi. Unfortunately doing all this makes it difficult for her to do much else for the time being.

[sblock=Actions]Drop Bow, Draw Sword, move to R-4 into Aura of Unluck.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2012)

*GM:*   [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION] With a +1 BAB or greater, you can draw while moving, so Fae'shiel has a standard action left if she wants to attack.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay then...







As soon as Fae'shiel reaches the Pugwampi she swings her sword at the creature hoping to land a successful strike, at the same time she imbues her sword with arcane energy allowing her greater precision in her attack.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2012)

Taniwha's bite manages to kill the cornered pugwampi, but his claws are completely ineffectual against the three-eyed creature. Vincenzo and Fae'shiel move to attack one of the other pugwampis, but it is the elven magus' strike that kills it.

Mortar squeezes through the hole, drawing an attack from the three-eyed beast which scrapes off his breastplate, and returns with a swing from his earthbreaker, which the creature nimbly dances away from.

The pugwampis near Maui reposition themselves as he moves away. One steps back and draws a bow, but the arrow misses the druid. The other steps up and pokes with its spear, which connects for a light wound.

The three-eyed beast turns back to Taniwha, snarling. It snaps and slashes at the cat, and one of its claws connects with Taniwha's forefoot, almost sending the cat sprawling in the dust.








[sblock=GM]The three-eyed beast has the trip special ability, and it got lucky on a roll against a quadruped. Party is up.

EDIT: @jbear Argh, you miscalculated CMD vs. Trip for Taniwha! It's +2 per extra leg, so he has a 23, not a 21. Which means the roll of 22 was NOT enough to trip Taniwha, so Taniwha is NOT prone. I'm not updating the map, though.

EDIT 2: Friendly reminder, please include mini-stats in your posts.  I don't mind if you slide a little out of combat, but please make sure they're in there in combat.

[sblock=K:Nature 12]This is a nuglub gremlin. It's tougher and has a higher DR than the pugwampis. It's presence means there might be a trap or two scattered about.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, 10** damage, dead
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: AC 13, uninjured, shortbow in hand
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, 10* damage, dead
Pugwampi 5: AC 13, 9* damage, dead
Three-eyes: AC 18, uninjured, natural weapons
*Minus some DR.



Fae'shiel: 18/18
Mortar: 24/25, Aura of Unluck
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22, Aura of Unluck
Maui: 20/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 13/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 19, 2012)

_A quick glance tells the Ranger that his companions have dealt with the last immediate outside threat. As he eyes the traffic jam at the opening, he mumbles a Dwarven curse, accurately yet, and bow in hand takes off at a run around the tower and back to the main entrance. He stops in the entryway, pausing to catch his breath and scan the area, now that he's there he's sorta committed._

[sblock=action]Running at top speed, 120ft., assuming 5' per grid block, Marcus should be able to make his way around the tower and into the foyer (S-21).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2012)

move 25 v feet to Q,7 to engage  pug 2

Vincenzo steps and squeezes through the crack, (incur AOO as he tries to dodge away to the southeast) and engages a pugwumpi.

[sblock=ooc]ps: saw a minor error in his att number. it is +5 not +6[/sblock]
yeeesh. had to look clear back to post 156 to find this

[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1



att melee:
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Technically, a Run action is only in a straight line, but I'll allow a gentle curve to your movement that puts you at P22.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 19, 2012)

Fae'shiel decides her best option at the moment, not wishing to get too horribly dirty trying to climb through that hole is to skirt the outside of the tower and try to reach the main entry point. As she does this she has her globes of light inside try to follow a parallel course inside the building so that they are never outside of 100 feet from her position.

[sblock=OOC]Move to L-10 as part of a double move.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 20, 2012)

"Bah! Three Eyes is a Trap Devil! Be careful!" Maui roars out to his companions. "Te tower must be full of nasty traps!! Don't be using te front door!!"

As he speaks the summoned hound snaps at the the gremlin and Taniwha continues to lash out, claw and tooth to little effect. 

"Move over Kuri!" bellows Maui at the summoned dog, concerned at the blood welling on Taniwha's chest. It seems to understand and shifts aside for Maui who steps in, dropping his usual blade and exchanging it for his cold iron replica. *"Now you feel te Cold One! You better leave my king alone Three Eyes!"*

He strikes out at the beast but it is far too nimble.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry about forgetting my stat block. I'll post that up now. Re: Trip CMD; Sorry. Someone revising my sheet said I had it wrong, that it was too high and should be 21 vs Trip so I changed it. I really don't have any kind of system mastery yet to have a handle on details like that. I just believe those that sound like they know what they are talking about! I'll edit that ASAP.

    [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] I hope you don't mind if I use this dice roller: RPG Dice Roller

It's meant to be pretty good and random. There is just no way I'm going to hit anything using the EnWorld Dice Roller, which incidently hates me with a vengeance. If you're not happy with it I'll re-roll using EnRoller though. Edit: Ha! That hasn't worked out too well so far!! More than happy to re-roll with Enworld Roller if you're not happy ;P Hehehe.

NB: I have tried to join Invisible Tower but I registered ages ago and lost pass etc and though I request and request them to send me a new pass nothing arrives, not even to spam box.

Actions: Dog bites: 9 vs AC; Miss and moves to R8 (even if it provokes, hopefully freeing Vincenzo to enter with no OAtk)
Taniwha full round attacks: Bite: 16 vs AC; Miss 
Should I even bother rolling claw attacks? His maximum dmg with them did nothing. He continues to use them obviously because Taniwha can't understand whether his attacks are effective or not. 
Maui 5ft step to R7, drops his +1 scimitar in Q7 as a free action to flank with Taniwha, draws his Cold Iron Scimitar and attacks vs 3 Eyes: 14 vs AC: Miss; No need for Unluck roll

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 20 Current: 21 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Unluck

In Hand: Cold Iron Scimitar: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield
Dropped: Scimitar +1

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist:USED to Summon

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 13 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Luck +2 attacks, ability checks and saves.

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 20, 2012)

The three-eyed creature slashes at the summoned dog as it moves away, allowing Vincenzo to enter unmolested. Mortar's earthbreaker is unable to connect, however.

The remaining pugwampis each attack Maui, successfully inflicting two light wounds. The three-eyed creature attacks Taniwha again, but misses.






[sblock=GM]I gave the AoO a 50/50 for Vincenzo or dog, and it went to the dog.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, 10** damage, dead
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: AC 13, uninjured, shortbow in hand
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, 10* damage, dead
Pugwampi 5: AC 13, 9* damage, dead
Three-eyes: AC 18, uninjured, natural weapons
*Minus some DR.



Fae'shiel: 18/18
Mortar: 24/25, Aura of Unluck
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22, Aura of Unluck
Maui: 18/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 13/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
Dog: 2/6, 1 round remaining
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 21, 2012)

Maui's summoned hound snaps out at the pugwampi that attacks him from behind before fading from existence. Taniwha similarly bites out at Three Eyes. Maui coordinates his attack striking again with his scimitar despite luck being against him.

[sblock=Actions]
Dog gets one last attack and then fades away at the end of the round, right?
Bite vs Pugwampi: 6 vs AC; Miss due to Unluck reroll
Taniwha Bite vs Three Eyes: 20 vs AC Hit; 2 dmg Trip attempt 8 vs CMD; Fail
Maui Cold Iron Scimitar vs 3 Eyes: 17 vs AC; Miss by 1 due to Unluck reroll -.-[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2012)

*I stick you with the pointy end*

Vincenzo stabs the pugwumpi in front of him with no remorse on his face.









*OOC:*


 a roll that bad, who needs unluck?








[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1



att melee:
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 21, 2012)

Fae'shiel continues to move around the building trying to get to a vantage point where she can enter the building and hoping she is not so far behind Marcus as to leave him unguarded from the rear.

[sblock=Actions]double move to P-21[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 21, 2012)

_Marcus has his bow ready as he pulls up and rounds the corner of the tower. He moves slowly until just before the doorway. Once there, he braces himself and drops to one knee as he spins into the open doorway, pulls his arrow back and prepares to let loose if anything happens to be there._

[sblock=action]Marcus moves to S-22 and readies an attack just in case. Thanks for the allowance on the Run.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 22, 2012)

As Marcus enters the doorway, he can see the melee going on across the tower, and the three-eyed beast is visible through the door from the guardhouse into the main tower.

The guardhouse itself is largely empty and ruined, although it appears that you interrupted the inhabitants in the middle of a project: a few small tools lie scattered around, as well as a number of sticks, some of which have been sharpened. A camoflauged cloth lies hastily arranged across a pit nearby, where the sharpened stakes were probably being installed. Marcus' keen eyes also spot a cleverly disguised noose ready to entangle the feet of the unwary.

        *GM:*  S20 has a trap in it. A rope noose lies on the ground, to be triggered when someone sets foot in it. And there's a partially finished spiked pit trap at T19. I'll update the map next round.

Marcus can see the three-eyed creature through the doorway. He can hold the attack, or take it now at 3-eyes. Firing through the doorway is a -2 to the attack roll, however.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 25, 2012)

_Marcus comes up short upon spotting the traps. Seeing the three-eyed beast, he has a momentary flash of "What in the..." roll through his brain before he shrugs it off, takes aim and fires at the three-eyed thing. Luck is not with him this time, as he tries to aim the arrow, as opposed to letting the bow and arrow be the guide, and he shanks the shot badly, sending the arrow into the wall next to the door, causing the arrow to snap in twain._

[sblock=action]I believe that was a Know-Nature for the three eyed beast-thing? I'll drop the -2 onto the roll for his attack. Marcus is not moving this round, not while he's a somewhat clear target at this...thing.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 20 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 34
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 25, 2012)

The summoned dog disappears just as Mortar manages to land a glancing blow on the three-eyed beast, while Marcus' arrow sails overhead.

The remaining pugwampis are unable to damage Maui, but the three-eyed creature turned to the druid and slashes at him with both teeth and claws, upending the man.

From below, there suddenly comes the sound of rushing water.






[sblock=GM]The ranged pugwampi moves back for a better shot. Three-eyes hurts Maui and trips him -- confirmed crit for damn near minimum damage on the claw, by the way. Marcus makes the K roll. 
[sblock=K:Nature 12]This is a nuglub gremlin. It's tougher and has a higher DR than the pugwampis. It's presence means there might be a trap or two scattered about.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, 10** damage, dead
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, uninjured, Longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: AC 13, uninjured, shortbow in hand
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, 10* damage, dead
Pugwampi 5: AC 13, 9* damage, dead
Three-eyes: AC 18, 9* damage, slightly injured, natural weapons
*Minus some DR.



Fae'shiel: 18/18
Mortar: 24/25, Aura of Unluck
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22, Aura of Unluck
Maui: 11/21, Aura of Unluck, Prone
Taniwha: 13/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 25, 2012)

[sblock=Delaying] I'm going to delay Maui's turn in case someone else in the group can make his standing back up less disadvantageous. By killing something standing next to him for example. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2012)

Taking another stab at stabbing pug 2, Vincenzo sticks him with the pointy end.

ooc: I so hate pugwumpies and their unluck!! at least he hit this time


[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1



att melee:
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 25, 2012)

*GM:*   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] What are you wielding at the moment?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2012)

Systole said:


> *GM:*   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] What are you wielding at the moment?




rapier. I also keep forgetting to post the stat block, doggonit!!


[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1



att melee:
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 25, 2012)

_Marcus grimaces as his arrow becomes lost. Not daunted, the Ranger reaches for another arrow, knocks and aims._

Okay, gremlin...lets see how you like this.

_He forces his shoulders to relax, raises his bow, and lets fly._

[sblock=Ministats]
Marcus Cole

Initiative: +5
AC: 17 Touch: 14 Flatfoot: 13
HP: 20 Current: 22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2

Weapon: Longbow, Composite (2 str):
Attack: +5
Damage: 1d8+2
Crit: 20x3
Special: Allows up to 2 STR bonus applied to damage
Ammo: Arrows - Remaining: 33
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Okay, so nothing has changed. Maybe Taniwha will get lucky and roll high on his Trip attempt. What is the gremlin's CMD btw? [/sblock]

Taniwha continues to wail ineffectually upon the Three Eyes snapping at his legs in an attempt to drop it to the ground as well. Maui curses and raises his shield above his head as he carefully gets back to his feet and readies himself against the onslaught he feels is coming for doing so.

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha full round attack but claws are ineffectual. Only rolling bite. 

Bite: 29 vs AC; 4 dmg
Trip Attempt: 12 vs CMD

I'm going to go ahead and guess that 12 is not enough considering the creature's AC is 18. 

So Maui is going to go Total Defense and stand up. [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (22 Total Defense)
HP: 21 Current: 11 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Unluck

In Hand: Cold Iron Scimitar: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield
Dropped: Scimitar +1

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist:USED to Summon

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 13 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Luck +2 attacks, ability checks and saves.

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Waiting on [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION] .


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 27, 2012)

Fae'shiel enters the building and swiftly makes her way into the combat zone, hoping to close the gap between herself and the enemies. Unfortunately this puts her directly in Marcus' line of fire for getting at the 3-eyed monstrosity.

[sblock=Actions]assuming that Marcus points out the traps to Fae'shiel, she will double Move to S-15[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2012)

*GM:*  Please be explicit about your movement around the traps. 

And sorry for doing a mention previously.  TSS dropping out has made me antsy, and it was only after I posted that I realized it hadn't been that long since I'd new round.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


move straight 3 squares to where marcus is standing, move 1 square to the left. Then down 1 square, then left 1 square (total movement so far 30 feet). Next move left 2 squares, then up 1 square, then left 3 squares (total movement 60 feet). That should get me around the traps safely, unless there are more traps that Marcus did not notice.

And no apologies are necessary, I completely understand.


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2012)

Fae'shiel scurries past Marcus and through the guardhouse. As she approaches the rear door, she hears the twang of a bowstring and a sudden flare of pain in her shoulder. Marcus' keen eyes had not picked out all of the traps in the entryway, it seems.

As Maui stands, the injured pugwampi sticks him with its spear. The three-eyed gremlin also slashes at him but misses, and is immediately struck by another blow from Mortar's hammer. It hisses and rounds on the dwarf. It manages to catch him with a claw, but the ranger is too solidly planted to trip.

Seeing Fae'shiel closing on it, the pugwampi with the bow grabs its spear and rushes at her. The point of the weapon misses by a fraction of an inch.








[sblock=GM]

12 is not enough to trip the nuglub.
Pug 2 hits with AoO for 1 on Maui as he stands.
Nuglub hits for 4 on Mortar. Trip is no good. Stupid dwarves and their CMD bonus vs. trips.
Fae'shiel runs through a poisoned arrow trap. Hits for 5 damage + DC 11 poison. With the aura of unluck, she needs to succeed twice or take 1 Dex damage. The trap at S18 is discharged and the square can now be passed safely.
[sblock=K:Nature 12]This is a nuglub gremlin. It's tougher and has a higher DR than the pugwampis. It's presence means there might be a trap or two scattered about.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, 10** damage, dead
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, 6* damage, severely injured, longspear in hand
Pugwampi 3: AC 13, uninjured, longspear in hand
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, 10* damage, dead
Pugwampi 5: AC 13, 9* damage, dead
Three-eyes: AC 18, 22** damage, moderately injured, natural weapons
*Minus some DR.



Fae'shiel: 13/18, aura of Unluck, DC 11 Fort save (x2) or 1 Dex damage
Mortar: 20/25, Aura of Unluck
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22, Aura of Unluck
Maui: 10/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 13/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 5]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 27, 2012)

Fae'shiel screams in agony as the arrow lodges itself in her shoulder. She can feel the poison rushing into her system. Fortunately for her she is more than capable of shrugging the ill-effects of the poison off. The damage the arrow caused however leaves her casting arm in a state that prevents her from casting with it however. Thus she is limited in her actions to simply attacking with her sword. Having already imbued her sword with the essence of her arcane energy she proceeds to pummel the Pugwampi that had just tried to skewer her with a spear.

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2012)

*GM:*  Nice rolls, but if your sword is charged up with arcane pool, the damage should be 1d8+3, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 27, 2012)

Systole said:


> *GM:*  Nice rolls, but if your sword is charged up with arcane pool, the damage should be 1d8+3, unless I'm mistaken.












*OOC:*


Doh, I think your right... just add 1 point of damage on top of what I rolled XD


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2012)

*GM:*  It's an important point of damage.  That will drop Pug 3.


----------



## jbear (Jun 27, 2012)

Taniwha continues to harass the three eyed gremlin, snapping at its legs in an attempt to drag it to the ground. Finally some luck is on the adventurers' side as Taniwha bites hard into the gremlin's ankle and yanks it to the ground leaving it wide open to a strike from Maui's cold iron scimitar ... Alas the scimitar strikes the ground next to the gremlin.

Maui roars with frustration.

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha bites 3 Eyes hitting with a crit: 33 vs AC Confirmed: 20 vs AC
Crit dmg -.- 5 dmg
Trip Attempt: 19 vs CMD

Guessing that is a hit/trip as it's higher than its AC
Edit: Will retcon if Trip attempt is a fail.

Maui Attack vs Prone Gremlin: 9 vs AC -.- No need for unluck roll ... grr. 

So close yet so far.

Rules Question: If Taniwha hits with bite on OAtk when Gremlin stands, can he attempt to trip him up again, or is that restricted to Taniwha's turn?

It would be good if Vincenzo could kill the last Pugwampi. Hopefully the Unluck will end with their death and we can actually manage to hit Three Eyes when he stands up! [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (22 Total Defense)
HP: 21 Current: 10
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Unluck

In Hand: Cold Iron Scimitar: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield
Dropped: Scimitar +1

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist:USED to Summon

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 13 Current: 23 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Luck +2 attacks, ability checks and saves.

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Unfortunately, there are rare occassions where the CMD of a creature is actually higher than the AC of said creature. Take for example my Pathfinder Society Character named Jasleen. Her AC is a 16. Meanwhile her CMD is a 17 not much difference, but still XD[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 28, 2012)

*GM:*  19 is a successful trip.  Can't remember what the CMD is off the top of my head, but it's less than 20 for sure.  And if bite hits, Taniwha gets the CMD to trip again, as far as I know.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 28, 2012)

_Marcus is startled by the snap-hiss of the trap. He hears the thunk and sees the shaft protruding from Fae'shiel's shoulder. He grumbles as she passes into his range of shot, engaging the nearest enemy. He shrugs his shoulder around, slipping the bow home into with one fluid motion and, a moment later, has his Lucerne Hammer in hand. He enters the chamber and steps to his left, moving in a straight line across to the wall next to the injured Magus._

[sblock=ooc]Marcus moves to S21, then R21 and forward from there to R17.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2012)

*GM:*  Waiting on [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2012)

Systole said:


> *GM:*  Waiting on [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] .












*OOC:*


I thought I'd already posted, but guess not?/OOC]


Vincenzo is tired of this ugly dog, so he tries to trip it.

[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1



att melee:
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]

disregard that damage.


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2012)

Fae'shiel kills the easternmost pugwampi with a single stroke.  Marcus makes his way through the guardhouse without triggering any additional traps, while Taniwha and Vincenzo manage to upend the last two gremlins.

Mortar brings his earthbreaker down with a blow that surely would have crushed the three-eyed nuglub gremlin, but a loose stone unluckily slides out from his feet at the last moment, and his blow goes wide, practically striking Vincenzo.

The gremlins climb to their feet.








[sblock=GM]AoO resolution before we get to the main phase, please.

Taniwha and Mortar have AoOs on the nuglub gremlin.
Vincenzo and Maui have an AoO on _either_ the nuglub _or_ the pugwampi.  Choose wisely.
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
Pugwampi 1: AC 13, 10** damage, dead
Pugwampi 2: AC 13, 6* damage, severely injured, longspear in hand, prone
Pugwampi 3: AC 13, 8* damage, dead
Pugwampi 4: AC 13, 10* damage, dead
Pugwampi 5: AC 13, 9* damage, dead
Three-eyes: AC 18, 22** damage, moderately injured, natural weapons
*Minus some DR.



Fae'shiel: 13/18
Mortar: 20/25, Aura of Unluck
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22, Aura of Unluck
Maui: 10/21, Aura of Unluck
Taniwha: 13/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 6 (AoO resolution)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2012)

*AoO on pug to end the unluck!!*

Stabbity stab! Vincenzo sticks the pugwumbie with the pointy end!!

it appears that Vincenzo's luck has changed for the better as the tripped-up Pugwumpi is administered the business end of the rapier.


[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1



att melee:
Attack:  +5 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P

att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 3, 2012)

Taniwha  bites at Three Eyes as it stands up and Maui hacks at the pugwampi trying to finish it off.

[sblock] All misses unless we benefit from the -4 to AC from being prone on this singular attack while they get to their feet. I was unsure how this worked so I rolled for unluck and trip anyway. Trip was miss so no good in any case. 
Taniwha vs 3 Eyes: 17 vs AC Trip: 7 vs CMD
Maui vs Pugwampi: 10 vs AC 15 vs AC [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=GM]So it turns out I was wrong. Just did some research: 







> AoO's happen before the action that provokes them so you would be prone for the AoO. This is why you can't be tripped while getting up from prone -- you are already prone and can't fall further.



So Taniwha will hit, but can't trip. However, Maui will kill the remaining pugwampi no matter what -- it's at 1hp now and Maui's using cold iron.

Aura of unluck is down for everyone. Rolling attack for Mortar -- crit, confirms, annnnd goodbye nuglub. Combat is over.

I'll engineer something to take Mortar out of the rest of the adventure shortly.[/sblock]Maui's scimitar cuts into the pugwampi as it stands, and there's a sudden lifting of the creature's oppressive aura. "I got ya now!" Mortar yells, bringing his hammer down with a vengeance. The beast lies still, its crushed and broken body leaking blue-black blood on to the stone floor.

Below you, the sound of rushing water continues -- it sounds like a small waterfall.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2012)

"A waterfall _*IN*_ the tower, how strange."


----------



## jbear (Jul 3, 2012)

Maui looks down at the mangled corpse of the three eyed gremlin. "This one is a trap devil. Maui thinks te sound of te water is no good. No waterfall. A trap of te trap devil."

He peers over the edge and takes a look at the lower area of the tower to try and make sense of what might be happening. He retrieves his magical sword, keeping it in hand while sheathing the cold iron blade. "Whatever is in here, I think we need to find it fast."

The druid calls Taniwha over to him. "You win te buffalo milk today my king. You throw Three Eyes to te floor like he throw Maui." Maui closes his eyes and lays hands on the cheetah. "Heal your children Tane, and guide us in this place of traps."

[sblock=Actions]
Maui retrieves his scimitar +1; sheath cold iron scimitar
Perception looking over the side down below to where water is filling up
Maui will cast CLW, 1 on him, the other on Taniwha. 
He'll also cast Guidance on himself and Taniwha
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 13
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Guidance

In Hand: Scimitar +1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2 Both USED, Obscuring Mist:USED to Summon

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 20 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Luck +2 attacks, ability checks and saves. Guidance

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2012)

Down below, you can see the dirt floor of the tower's basement.  It's studded with fallen pieces of masonry, and about a quarter of the floor is submerged in murky, muddy water.  The rest is covered with grass and dead leaves.  On the south wall, you can see a hole about a foot across, with water gushing out of it.  Given the rate of flow, it's likely going to submerge the entire floor within a few minutes.

Scattered around the basement, you can also see several crates -- some have been opened, some have not.  All of them bear the mark of Franco Specialty goods.  The closest crate to the water's edge is half-opened, and you can see it contains a shipment of brightly-colored silks.  

Aside from the flow of water, there is no movement.

[sblock=Perception 15]Underneath the hole where the water is flowing from, there's a rock that looks different from the rest of the masonry.  It's shaped as if it might fit in the hole.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 4, 2012)

"No time to be wasting! There are te box of things down there! Quickly! Tane protect Maui from te Three Eye's traps!" Maui sheaths his sword as he rushes around and begins to head towards the stairs. He rushes down them without checking for traps but he does keep his shield up and at the ready. 

If he makes it to the bottom in one piece: 

Grabbing the rock from the ground he slams it into the hole trying to cut off the flow of water, holding it with all of his strength hoping his companions will rescue the  crates in time. Taniwha follows him down the stairs and stands over him protectively, guarding the jungle druid from attack.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2012)

Vincenzo follows Maui to assis him in his endevors.

action: aid another to cap the water flow - maybe next time ?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Can you two slow down and wait for Artur and myself to post please?







Fae'shiel groans as she falls to one Knee. Unable to keep the pain at bay any longer she yells "Can I get a hand here? This Arrow is not going to come out on it's own!"

[sblock=Removing an Arrow]For those who are not aware. In order to remove an arrow from a person's shoulder or other body part, you first must break the Arrow head off of the shaft. Then you can pull the shaft out the way it entered the body. Hopefully not leaving any splinters in the wound behind it. Once that is done you can use the Wand of Cure Light Wounds we were given at the start of the Adventure to heal her.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


 *ulp* sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2012)

"Hold yer horses, would ya?  The lady's injured and that's rough lookin' down there," Mortar growls.

        *GM:*  I would prefer that you limit your actions to 1-2 rounds' worth so no one gets left behind and everyone can catch up.  The basement is partially flooded and teacherous footing, and the stone is large enough that it's going to take a Str check from one or two people.


----------



## jbear (Jul 4, 2012)

Maui stops somewhere near the top of the stairs. He takes a moment to look at the various gory injuries he has sustained before looking back at Fae'shiel with indifference wondering what the fuss is. He looks back at the water filling at the bottom of the tower. "Te water is not going to wait."

[sblock=Slowing down] I'll leave Marcus to aid his damsel in distress EDIT: (for clarity) to remove the  arrow as I am slowing down as requested. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


EDIT: I apologize, I have been speaking with Perrinmiller, and he suggests just having someone pull the arrow out, and perform a first aid heal check. That still leaves the problem of finding someone with a high enough heal check score to do all of that. The only people that have ranks in Heal Checks are Mortar and Maui. But Jbear seems to be indicating that Maui could care less about Fae'shiel's injuries, so I guess that is out of the question. Marcus does not appear to have the healing skills necessary to pull this off. Neither does Fae'shiel, and it doesn't appear that whatever Scott's characters name is, does either. So its up to either an NPC at this point or the Druid.

I will apologize at this point for the nasty words I have said to you Jbear. I was a little upset by what has seemingly occurred. But I will remind you that you are the main healer of this party by the default of being the only one of us who can actually cast Cure Light Wounds. Not to mention that if memory serves you were given a Wand of Cure Light Wounds when we started this adventure to be used on the party for just such situations.


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2012)

[sblock=GM]Pulling the arrow out does not require a Heal check.  The poison was resisted and the trap didn't use any special barbed arrow, and there's nothing in the rules about normal arrows causing issues beyond the HP damage they inflict.  So at the moment, the status of the party is:

Fae'shiel: 13/18
Mortar: 20/25
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22
Maui: 13/21
Taniwha: 20/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)

The characters are all more or less at the top of the stairs.  You've got maybe one or two minutes before the silks are threatened, which is 10 or 20 rounds.  How you want to approach the situation is up to you, but please limit actions to bite-size chunks, and please wait for [MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION] to catch up, with the reminder that this is a holiday, and he might be out for a few days.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


 my character's name is Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II             son of merchant guilds man, familia Del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio. how can that be so hard to remember?


----------



## jbear (Jul 5, 2012)

Maui looks down at the wriggling that suddenly comes from his pocket. He puts his hand inside to calm the toad. His eyebrows rise in surprise as his fingers come upon a wooden shaft. He draws out the forgotten wand with a grunt of  surprise.

"Te Magic Stick! Te toad wants to help! Or maybe he just wants us to hurry."

He frowns  at the stick, never having used one before in his  life, shifting uncomfortably as his companions look at him expectantly. "How did Jade Arrow do it?"

He waves it as he thinks he recalls seeing it done but to no effect. With frustration he flicks the wand against his hand and growls "Tane help me!" The wand glows warmly for a moment before transferring the warm glow into his body causing the gashes from the gremlins to begin to knit and heal.

His eyes grow wide with surprise before his grim expression melts into a warm smile. He repeats the sentence tapping Fae'shiel's shoulder with the wand (as many times as necessary) moments after Marcus withdraws the arrow causing muscle and skin reunite.

He taps anyone else in need of  healing  before stowing the wand away again with a final look  of admiration and wonder  at the object. "Maybe they forget they give Maui te Magic Stick and we keep it in te pocket, aye Taniwha?"

[sblock=Actions] Maui uses Wand of CLW once on himself.
He taps Fae'shiel as many times as she choose to be healed.
He will tap anyone else who requests healing. 1d8+1 HP/tap
[sblock=My point of view]
Maui is a druid built as a jungle fighter. He is geared towards becoming a shapechanger at level 4. He will never be a great spell caster. He considers himself a warrior not a healer, though he communes with the spirits of the forest. This is the first time he has used a magical object of this nature (the only other object he has been in contact with being his magical scimitar, also a recent acquisition with no overt magical properties other than that it is a superior blade), though he has seen such a wand used before in his life on one occasion when Taniwha was dying.

He has no special sympathy towards Fae'shiel, nor does he have any reason to. I believe those feelings are  mutual. So he has no reason to show any particular concern for an arrow wound to the shoulder when his own wounds are equally as severe even after being healed.

All that said and done, I actually did not recall that we had a wand of CLW until it was pointed out. Otherwise Maui would have used it to heal himself.

I meant no meanness when I said I would leave Marcus to withdraw the arrow. The wound was fluff. Anyone can join in such a scene and RP the equivalent fluff. It seemed fitting that as we were waiting for Marcus to catch up, given his budding relationship with Fae'shiel and that he is a ranger (and so in my head, skilled with a bow and more used to arrow wounds), that he assist with the arrow removal. 

At that point I had been reminded of the Wand, and it had clicked that Maui is the only PC able to use the wand, but as you seemed adamant that the arrow should be withdrawn first, I simply had Maui stop nearby, waiting for Marcus to join the scene by removing the arrow, thus freeing Maui to heal after the fact and not before as requested.

At no time was it my intention to withhold healing from the object that the entire group was provided at the beginning of the adventure.

In future please refrain from sending  me private messages. If you have something to say, do it in the thread. That way you will be more inclined to conform to the norms of conduct stipulated on the site. Sending a PM does not make you exempt from those rules. [/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 19
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Guidance

In Hand: Scimitar +1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2 Both USED, Obscuring Mist:USED to Summon
Wand of CLW Uses: 1

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 20 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Luck +2 attacks, ability checks and saves. Guidance

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]When I start getting left behind in games, I tend to post less, too much to read and try to keep up on and it makes things hurky jurky at best, usually causing me to lose the will to try to keep up. How many games this has happened to me in I have lost count, but it is somewhere in the upper 40's or so. One drawback to online pbp.  I never whine and complain about it, I just drop from the game so as not to detract from the fun for the others. Now...to what is at hand...not sure if a check is indeed required from what I have read in an effort to catch up before I have to go get lunch.  So, I will post accordingly and let me know if I need to do any 'clean up' for it.[/sblock]

_Marcus sets his Hammer down as the Three-Eyed thing falls beneath the onslaught from his comrades. As other barrel past Fae'shiel and himself, he ignores them as they ignore them for a moment._

This might hurt a bit.

_With a warning delivered he waits for her acknowledgement, and to let her brace herself, before getting a grip on the arrow shaft and, with one deep breath and steeling of his own muscles, pulls the arrow clear of its entry wound._

You'll want to get that cleaned when we get back to the inn. Hope there's an herbalist around.

_The Ranger eyes the arrow for a second before tossing it aside with a grunt. He turns back to see Maui experimenting with the wand. He quirks an eyebrow at the Druid's reaction, but keeps his amusement under wraps. It takes but a few moments for the healing to give it's help to all who require it. Marcus waving off a use of the wand as his own scratches will heal on their own. He retrieves his hammer and witches back to his bow and an arrow._

Lets hope that we find those rapiers down there, and that that water isn't as bad as it sounds.

_Marcus will assume rear guard as the party makes it way down the stairs, arrow knocked and ready to fire._


----------



## jbear (Jul 6, 2012)

His instinct to rush down the stairs dissolved with his wonder at the healing magic of the wand Maui approaches the stairs with slightly more respect. He moves at a normal speed but checks the stairs before him for evident signs of mischief before stepping on them.


----------



## Systole (Jul 6, 2012)

As the party heads down the stairs, there's a SNAP! from the ground at Mortar's feet. "Argh, gods curse it!" the dwarf yells. His foot is caught in a cleverly disguised hole full of thin, downward-pointing spikes. While the trap is not immediately dangerous, he's immobilized: any attempt to remove his foot will result in the bottom half of his leg being skewered. The spikes will have to be broken before he can move, which is going to be a time-consuming process. "Damn and blast! Go get the goods, then, lads ... and lassie. I guess I'm the rear guard. And watch yerselves -- something pulled that stopper."

[sblock=GM]The trap Mortar is caught in is called a trespasser's boot. IC, he's immobilized, but not in immediate danger, and you don't have time to get him out and save the goodies. OOC, it's GM-ex-machina for why Mortar will not be joining you on the exploration of the basement.

Try to keep your posts to approximately one round's worth of actions -- doesn't have to be exactly exact, but something close to that, please. And please roll perception checks as you move around.

Fae'shiel, please roll for as much healing as you need from the wand.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 6, 2012)

_Macus, near the back of the crew, stops as soon as he hears the snap. After the split second in which he thinks he would have been hit, he hears nothing, and starts to look around, when he is drawn by Mortar's outburst. After checking the trap with the others he puts a hand on Mortar's shoulder._

Whatever you do, don't sneeze and don't itch. We'll be back for you.

_The Ranger returns to his previous stance of carrying the bow and arrow, ready to fire. He moves carefully down the steps, one at a time..._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2012)

Vincenzo, moves carefully down the steps, his rapier at the ready.

movement [double]: 
J,7 5' 
I,8 10'
H,8
G,8
F,7
TOTAL 60 FEET

[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1

att melee:
Attack:  +5 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P

att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 6, 2012)

"Aaah---aaaaah---CHOOO!!!" Fae'shiel sneezes as soon as Marcus even mentions sneezing... "Marcus, You do realize saying something like that is just inviting the wrath of the gods upon you?" With that said she attempts to move into the room, trying to be as cautious as possible.

[sblock=Actions]Moving through squares J-5, I-5, H-5, and then straight to H-8 if allowable. Perception check and Cure Light Wounds rolls to follow.

EDIT: it appears only 1 use of Cure Light Wounds was necessary.[/sblock]
[sblock=Notation asking for Clarification from GM]When it comes to retrieving the items from the crates or whatever these packages are. I assume it is going to take more than a move action to accomplish? So then Vincenzo's double move while allowing him to move to the spaces occupied by most of the crates, wouldn't have actually allowed him to manipulate any of the crates would it?

Also thats not the only thing I saw wrong with Vincenzo's move, but I would rather address what is most relevant to my character than what is wrong with the mechanics or fluff of his move...[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 7, 2012)

Mortar's entrapment and his words of warning cause Maui to turn his head. "Someone pull out te stone you say? So that someone is still down here." Maui draws his blade as he walks across the room towards the stone plug. "Come out come out whereever you are." He crouches into a defensive position, prepared for any eventual attack as he scans the area looking for signs of life, especially focusing his attention towards the deep pools. Taniwha pads lightly and crouches down in a similarly defensive position by his side, tail twitching and sniffing at the air.

[sblock=Actions] Maui crosses room in straight line /almost) 30ft avoiding the water and drops into Total Defense (C6). Taniwha moves into the square beside him (C5) with 50ft of movement and also drops into Total defense. Both try to detect any presence, Taniwha using his scent ability and Maui specifically examining the pools as he remembered hearing splashing coming from the inside of the tower earlier and he is still looking for an aquatic king of some sort. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (Total Defense 22)
HP: 21 Current: 19
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar +1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2 Both USED, Obscuring Mist:USED to Summon
Wand of CLW Uses: 1

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 (Total Defense 22)
HP: 23 Current: 20 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Luck +2 attacks, ability checks and saves. Guidance

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Vincenzo, moves carefully down the steps, his rapier at the ready.
> 
> movement [double]:
> J,7 5'
> ...






DalkonCledwin said:


> [sblock=Notation asking for Clarification from GM]When it comes to retrieving the items from the crates or whatever these packages are. I assume it is going to take more than a move action to accomplish? So then Vincenzo's double move while allowing him to move to the spaces occupied by most of the crates, wouldn't have actually allowed him to manipulate any of the crates would it?
> 
> Also that's not the only thing I saw wrong with Vincenzo's move, but I would rather address what is most relevant to my character than what is wrong with the mechanics or fluff of his move...[/sblock]




[sblock=movement question]
It appears that on the map I have moved down the stairs ok, and I await the next round to pick up any thing.

If I am doing wrong on the movement, I will hasten to rectify my post's errors. However do be forewarned that in the afternoon the cable node gets heavy interweb access and this is table top game day (I am guest dm), so will be afk until after 5 pm central time.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 
HP: 22 Current: 22 
BAB:  +2 = [Fighter(2)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (2) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +6 to Trip
CMB:  +7 to Disarm
CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (2) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  18 vs Trip
CMD:  19 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +1

att melee:
Attack:  +5 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P

att missile:
long bow +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit *3 P  range 110 feet


[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 8, 2012)

OOC: I'm away for the next few days with no chance to connect


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]While we await jbear's return, I would like to ask if our beloved GM would mind resetting for us the scene, so that we don't forget where we are and what we're doing. Also, if I need to be a little more descriptive of Marcus' careful movements on the staircase after the trap was triggered, let me know and I'll pin down his movements.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


just so long as the reset of the scene doesn't invoke the wrath of the three-eyed grimlin again...


----------



## Systole (Jul 10, 2012)

Having been hired to retrieve the goods of one Signor Geralt Franco, a Venzan shipping magnate, the party has braved the foul temper of the warehouse forewoman, a dwarf named Varga Renlow, and the marginal driving skills of a half-elf named Alvise Baggio. Some few days prior, Alvise had been waylaid on his way to Venza from Irthos by a band of pugwampi gremlins, losing a shipment of dueling swords that Signor Franco was particularly interested in.

After collecting a toad that a foul-smelling barbarian had been using as a chew toy and spending a night at the Owl and Stag Inn, the party made their way to the site of the attack, only to encounter a group of pugwampi returning to pillage more goods from the burned wagon. After defeating the pugwampi, the party followed their tracks westward, across the domain of a fey creature who called herself Beyal.

Beyal agreed to allow passage in exchange for one of Fae'shiel's bracelets, and then returned a considerably more valuable bracelet of dwarven origin in exchange for one of Marcus' stories. During the conversation, she mentioned that the pugwampi were being controlled by someone or something named "Lasher." She also seemed interested in the toad, describing him as a king of the forest, and suggesting that the party would find eventually confront another king of the forest. Before leaving, she told Fae'shiel that the elven magus "would have to get your hands dirty to get that which you think you want."

Continuing westward, the party discovered the pugwampi village set around the ruins of a stone tower. Making their way inside, they were ambushed by several pugwampi gremlins and a three-eyed nuglub gremlin, and discovered several traps that the nuglub gremlin had set. During the battle, the sound of rushing water suddenly came from the basement, which is largely open to the sky.

The party has now descended into the basement, where a crack in the wall is gushing water out at a respectable rate, and is quickly flooding the room. Several of Franco's crates lie scattered about, soon to be submerged...

*******************​ 
As Maui and Taniwha advance toward the crack in the wall, the water next to them suddenly erupts with a tremendous croak, and an immense toad emerges from the pool, snapping at the jungle cat. Maui and Fae'shiel have time to react as the hulking amphibian finds its footing, but the druid sees something else creeping up next to him -- a froglike humanoid creature under the water to his left: a boggard, certainly. Maui can make out some sort of object (probably a weapon) in its hand, but the murky water and the rough surface prevent him from positively identifiying it.







[sblock=GM]Maui and Fae'shiel are up for the surprise round. One standard action each. Fae'shiel is not yet aware of the boggard due to line-of-sight, but will see the creature as soon as she moves up.

Artur, I placed Marcus about where I thought you indicated. If you'd like him somewhere else, let me know.

Re: Traps. The traps you've seen have all used the flagstone floor of the tower to maximum effect. Down here it's a dirt floor -- not the kind of environment the trapsmith seemed to have preferred. And Marcus, with his insane Perception roll, seems fairly certain it's clear. Although, he thought he'd seen everything in the guardhouse, too... 

Re: Crates. DC 7 strength check to drag them two-handed. DC 12 strength check to drag them one-hands. +5 feet for every 5 that you beat the DC by, and you can Take 10. Moving the crates is a full-round action that provokes an AoO. The southernmost one is 3-5 rounds from getting wet and contains silk fabrics which probably will be damaged if they come in contact with the water. The others are more like 10-12 rounds from getting wet.

The water coming from the crack is filling the basement fairly quickly. The stone looks like it weighs probably 100 lbs, and given the water pressure coming from the hole, getting the plug in is going to have a fairly high DC. Higher than 15 for sure.
[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Giant toad: Uninjured, AC 12
Boggard: Uninjured, AC 14, unknown weapon in hand

Fae'shiel: 18/18
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22
Maui: 19/21
Taniwha: 20/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Surprise Round]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 10, 2012)

Fae'shiel moves to where she can better survey the situation, after having noticed the massive Toad. However doing this prevents her from doing anything else at the current time.

[sblock=OOC]Move to Square E-9. Then make another perception check just in case. Also Swift Action to re-initiate my Arcane Pool Bonus.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Insane? I got all of a 15 this time around. I think on Vencenzo and Maui rolled lower  That's fine placement for him. In this situation, he's staying back and preparing to let fly. I'll go back and count arrows used after this combat, to see what I used in the tower so I can accordingly adjust my tracking. Still in the high 20s at the least.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 11, 2012)

Maui shouts and gestures towards the pools with his blade: "I see them! Hiding in te pool! Oh no! A Toad Man and a Giant Toad! Fear not Little King, Maui is on your side!"

He steps forward to attack the boggard before it can climb out of the pool, and Taniwha prepares to snap at the giant toad.

[sblock=OOC] I'm back  

[strike] Maui is a step away from being able to do anything so he and Taniwha will prepare an attack (bite) should they climb out of the pools next to him. 

Will that also provoke an OAtk if they stand up next to him?[/strike]

Okay, if Maui and Taniwha can attack, they will. Can Taniwha attack as well? Is the frog right next to him as it appears? Or is it below the ground. If He can't attack as he can't 5ft step due to difficult terrain or whatever then he will prepare an attack against a creature that comes adjacent to him.

Maui 5ft step to C6 and Scimitar attack vs boggard
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 19
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar +1: +6; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2 Both USED, Obscuring Mist:USED to Summon
Wand of CLW Uses: 1

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 20 
CMB: +2 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Luck +2 attacks, ability checks and saves. 

Bite: +9; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 11, 2012)

*GM:*  Maui can 5 ft step and attack, or ready an attack if the boggard moves adjacent to him.  The boggard will not provoke an AoO coming out of the water.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I just noticed, that it doesn't appear that we got our XP rewards for our last encounter (the one with the three-eyed gremlin). I was kind of wondering what our rewards for that encounter would be.


----------



## jbear (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Post  above edited to reflect Maui's attack [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 15, 2012)

*GM:*  That will hit the boggard.  I can't post a real update for another 48 hrs or so, sorry.


----------



## Systole (Jul 17, 2012)

Maui steps forward and slices downward, sending a wash of blood through the churning water. The boggard disappears momentarily in the cloud, and then resurfaces a few feet away. "Youuuu no take Lasher's pretties!" it yells, striking at Maui with a glittering metal whip. "Lasher take youuuur pretties! Biiiiite them, Rex!"

The giant frog snaps at Taniwha, but misses.






[sblock=GM]Toad: Bite misses Taniwha
Boggard: 5 ft step to B8, Whip hits Maui for 7

The boggard is not hampered by the water and can 5 ft. step in flooded squares.  Party is up.

DC 7 strength check to drag a crate two-handed. DC 12 strength check to drag them one-handed. +5 feet for every 5 that you beat the DC by, and you can Take 10. Moving the crates is a full-round action that provokes an AoO. The southernmost one is 3-4 rounds from getting wet and contains silk fabrics which probably will be damaged if they come in contact with the water. The others are more like 10-12 rounds from getting wet.

The water coming from the crack is filling the basement fairly quickly. The stone looks like it weighs probably 100 lbs, and given the water pressure coming from the hole, getting the plug in is going to have a fairly high DC. Higher than 15 for sure.
[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Giant toad: Uninjured, AC 12
Boggard: 8 damage, moderately injured, AC 14, scorpion whip in hand 

Fae'shiel: 18/18
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22
Maui: 12/21
Taniwha: 20/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 17, 2012)

Fae'shiel moves to within range of the Boggart to launch an attack. And then she swings at the creature with her magically enhanced longsword hoping to bite into the creature. Unfortunately Fae'shiel's aim is wildly off target.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:*as a single move action move through square D-8 to square C-8, for a total of 20 feet moved due to Difficult Terrain.
*Standard Action:* Attack Boggart with Longsword. Gain a +1 to Damage due to Arcane Pool Bonus.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 18, 2012)

_From his spot at the bottom of the stairs, Marcus has a good angle on the huge toad. He doesn't like his shot from there, however, stepping forward to get a better shot, with a little protection. Once he is in place, he lets loose the prepared arrow. His timing is just a bit off as the Toad's snapping lunge for the feline causes his arrow to sail right through the spot where one of the toads eyeballs had been just a moment earlier. Cursing his luck, Marcus reaches over his back to find another arrow._

[sblock=Action]Move to I4 then H4. Once he has the rubble in front of him, he will also be within 30 feet of the huge toad, invoking his Point Blank Shot bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2012)

move to E,6 for ten feet, double hand push box 5 feet taking a 10 on str check


----------



## jbear (Jul 18, 2012)

Maui curses as he finds himself cut off from the boggart by the deep water, he moves to attack the enormous toad instead in tandem with the tooth and nail attacks of his cheetah companion. 

[sblock=Actions]Maui moves next to toad at B5 and attacks giant toad with his scimitar. Taniwha full attacks the giant toad as well

Damage: 3 + 2 +5 +7 = 17 total dmg 

Edit: I doubt it but, can the toad be tripped?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2012)

Maui's and Taniwha's attacks seriously damage the giant toad, which snaps again at the jungle cat, missing by inches.

"No! You no huuuuuurt Rex! Lasher will shoooow you!" The boggard takes a deep breath and lets loose a loud, furious, and horrifying croak. Meanwhile, the basement continues to flood, and the elven magus finds herself in deeper water than she expected.








[sblock=GM]Toad: Bite misses Taniwha
Boggard: 5 ft step to C7, Terrifying Croak

All PCs including Taniwha need to make a DC 13 or be shaken (-2 attack/skill check/saving throw).

The toad can potentially be tripped, although given it's four-footed and large, the CMD is pretty high. In the interest of moving things along, I rolled the Trip check for Taniwha this round and failed.

As of the previous post, Vincenzo had his rapier in hand, which limits him to a one-handed drag unless he sheathes or drops the weapon. Also, moving a crate is a full-round action, which means he has to start from G7+ 5 foot step. The closest I can come to your intention is a 5 foot pull straight back (Take 10 + 2 Str = 12) unless he drops the rapier as a free action, which means he can move the crate 10 feet. Let me know if you'd like a change.

Fae'shiel is now swimming. She requires a DC 10 Swim check to move 5' as a move action, or 15' as a full round action.

DC 7 strength check to drag a crate two-handed. DC 12 strength check to drag them one-handed. +5 feet for every 5 that you beat the DC by, and you can Take 10. Moving the crates is a full-round action that provokes an AoO. The southernmost one is 4-5 rounds from getting wet and contains silk fabrics which probably will be damaged if they come in contact with the water. The others are more like 9-10 rounds from getting wet.

The water coming from the crack is filling the basement fairly quickly. The stone looks like it weighs probably 100 lbs, and given the water pressure coming from the hole, getting the plug in is going to have a fairly high DC. Higher than 15 for sure.
[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Giant toad: 18 damage, near death, AC 12
Boggard: 8 damage, moderately injured, AC 14, scorpion whip in hand 

Fae'shiel: 18/18, DC 13 Will or Shaken, Swimming
Marcus: 20/22, DC 13 Will or Shaken
Vincenzo: 22/22, DC 13 Will or Shaken
Maui: 12/21, DC 13 Will or Shaken
Taniwha: 20/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks), DC 13 Will or Shaken
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Round 2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


 ok how's this instead: . . .  . .






move to sheath rapier, move to position to push crate at G,7 to the northeast.


----------



## jbear (Jul 18, 2012)

Taniwha flattens his ears at the terrible croak and Maui grimaces. Maui croaks back in pain. "Ahh, te noise stay in te ears!" Meanwhile Taniwha continues his relentless attack of the giant toad unperturbed. Seeing that his companion has taken care of the toad Maui moves back towards the boggard and hacks at it with his blade, still shaken.

[sblock=OOC] Maui is shaken. Taniwha is unaffected 

A natural 1 is a miss even if it hits, right?

Does 7 dmg finish off the giant toad? Maui's actions will follow accordingly

Edit: Move to C6 and attack with scimitar with flanking[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2012)

*GM:*  The toad is down.  A nat 1 on attacks and saves is always a failure.  It is not necessarily a failure for skill checks.

Vincenzo can move around the crate and sheathe his weapon, if he wants.  That will put him at E7 and the crate at F7, and he can push northeast this turn if he wants.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2012)

*condition: staggered*



Systole said:


> *GM:*  The toad is down.  A nat 1 on attacks and saves is always a failure.  It is not necessarily a failure for skill checks.
> 
> Vincenzo can move around the crate and sheathe his weapon, if he wants.  That will put him at E7 and the crate at F7, and he can push northeast this turn if he wants.












*OOC:*


 i tried to add a will save on my last post, but  en world was acting wonky


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 18, 2012)

_Marcus is belted by the croak, it shakes him for a moment, but he shrugs off the effect and turns, aiming his arrow at the boggard._

That's quite enough out of you!

_*twang!* The Ranger's instincts prove true as his arrow springs forth, sliding neatly into the upper chest of the boggard. His arm moves over his shoulder to retrieve another arrow._

Maui! Try to move the boxes to the stairs!

_He doesn't look at the Druid as he shouts his advice, his gaze instead on the boggard, arrow ready in case he needs to loose another._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2012)

his heah spinning and ears ringing, Vincenzo shakes his head to clear the cob webs

what marcus says is:


Artur Hawkwing said:


> That's quite enough out of you!
> Maui! Try to move the boxes to the stairs!




What vincenzo hears is :
nya nuff nyu.....nou nymoo nyoz nyu airrr

*shake shake shake - rattle rattle rattle *

"WHA?! HUH?! NYOU TALGING DO ME?"


----------



## Systole (Jul 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Unless Marcus moves, the boggard has cover.  +4 AC.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 19, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, bugger. I hadn't noticed that it provided cover. Marcus will take a 5' step to G3, if necessary to get a clear shot, he'll clamber onto the rubble in F3. One of those two should get him a clear shot, i would think. Let me know if otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 20, 2012)

Fae'shiel attempts to tread the water as best she can with her feet while at the same time taking a swing with her sword and casting a spell at the boggard. Unfortunately Maui & Taniwha are also caught up in the spell's area of effect assuming she is able to even get the spell off without drowning.









*OOC:*


EDIT: Actually wait, it says I need a DC 10 Swim Check to move 5' as a move action or 15' as a full round action. If Fae'shiel doesn't move does that mean she doesn't need to take the swim check? If so then ignore the swim check as she will be staying put in order to attack and cast at the boggart.







[sblock=Color Spray]Assuming Fae'shiel is successful on her Concentration Check, then she will be hitting the Boggart, Taniwha, and Maui with the effects of Color Spray. This means that they each need to succeed on a Will Saving Throw with a DC of 14 or be affected as per their hit dice.

2 HD or less: the individual is unconscious, blinded, and stunned for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round.
3 or 4 HD: the individual is blinded & stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round.
5 or more HD the individual is stunned for 1 round.

edit: my apologies jbear, hitting you with the spell was unavoidable if I also wanted to do damage (unfortunate that I rolled a nat 1 on attack).[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2
*Secondary Weapon* Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range: 110 ft, Ammo: 20 Arrows

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 2/4[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2012)

"Noooo, Rexxx!" the boggard croaks. "Lasher kill you alllll n--"  Its curse is cut short as Marcus' arrow takes it in the chest, and it keels over and sinks beneath the water.  The party seems to be out of immediate danger, although the basement is continuing to flood.







[sblock=GM]I moved Marcus to more or less the minimum for a partial cover shot, which will hit. Vincenzo pushed the crate 10 ft back, despite the shaken effect.

The water coming from the crack is filling the basement fairly quickly. The stone looks like it weighs probably 100 lbs, and given the water pressure coming from the hole, getting the plug in is going to have a fairly high DC. Higher than 15 for sure.
[/sblock][sblock=Combat]Giant toad: 25 damage, dead
Boggard: 24 damage, dead 
Fae'shiel: 18/18, Swimming
Marcus: 20/22
Vincenzo: 22/22, Shaken
Maui: 12/21, Shaken
Taniwha: 20/23, Good luck (+2 attack/save/skill checks)
[/sblock][sblock=Map, Post Combat]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]An .... interesting decision to say the least.   You potentially leave both Maui and Taniwha unconscious, blind and stunned for anywhere up to 8 rounds in swiftly rising water when the boggard must be all but dead (if he isn't dead already). And even when it is defeated we still have to move the crates or stop up the water in time and Maui is the strongest one in the group. 

Edit: And too late.      [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] Under Swim it says that if you fail your swim check by more than 5 you go underwater. Did she need to make a check to stay afloat? 

If she is underwater, she needs to also make a concentration check to cast underwater as well DC 16. 
What's the call on that? 

Also: Maui's last attack roll was 15 vs AC. Was that not a hit? Boggard's AC is listed as 14. The -2 from the shaken condition was worked into the dice roll total already. It was balanced out by the fact Maui was flanking with Fae'shiel. So the boggard has taken 8+7+9 = 24 dmg. It may or may not make a difference. 

I'm going to wait for confirmation that everything is as it stands before I make M & T's saves. 

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Jbear, I only made the swim check because I thought I needed to in order to stay afloat while stationary (i.e. to tread water). According to what Systole keeps typing up in his responses that does not appear to be the case, as it seems I only need to make a swim check if I actually attempt to move to a different square.

If Maui's damage rolls prior to Fae'shiel's actions was high enough to have knocked the boggart unconscious even without her having cast her spell, then I would retract her having cast said spell on the boggart so that we don't risk leaving two of our characters in a severely dangerous position what with the rising water.

With regard to her decision to cast Color Spray, it was either Color Spray or Burning Hands. And with the fact that succeeding on a saving throw negates the entire effect of Color Spray, I gambled on the hope that your two characters would succeed on their saving throws. Where as if I had cast burning hands, they would have taken at least half the damage of the spell. That and the fact that player vs. player combat is strictly forbidden, the less directly lethal color spray seemed the ideal option. Especially since it meant that Fae'shiel and the others could have attempted to save your characters before letting them drown. At least that was the working theory.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry, jbear.  I just completely missed Maui's attack.  My bad.

Boggard is dead as of Marcus' turn.  Combat over, although the basement is still continuing to flood.  I'll edit my previous post to reflect that.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 20, 2012)

_Marcus keeps an eye on the boggard as it sinks under the water, as if expecting it to pop right back up again. Marcus eyes the stone, knowing that he won't be able to move it alone. So instead he turns to an alternative. Using what happens to be at hand, as it were, he stows his bow and arrow into the quiver on his back and begins trying to trudge forward. His path is fairly short to his target. With a groan he tries to shove the dead bulk of the huge toad back toward the hole through which the water pours._

[sblock=OOC]Figured it's worth a try. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2012)

Marcus cannot find enough purchase to shift the dead giant toad, and it seems unlikely that putting the flabby corpse in front of the gushing hole would do much good in any event.  Looks like it's the stone plug or nothing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2012)

*Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II-staggered*

trying to put the 'toad *in* the hole', eh?
[sblock]







Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Marcus keeps an eye on the boggard as it sinks under the water, as if expecting it to pop right back up again. Marcus eyes the stone, knowing that he won't be able to move it alone. So instead he turns to an alternative. Using what happens to be at hand, as it were, he stows his bow and arrow into the quiver on his back and begins trying to trudge forward. His path is fairly short to his target. With a groan he tries to shove the dead bulk of the huge toad back toward the hole through which the water pours._
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Figured it's worth a try. [/sblock]






Systole said:


> Marcus cannot find enough purchase to shift the dead giant toad, and it seems unlikely that putting the flabby corpse in front of the gushing hole would do much good in any event.  Looks like it's the stone plug or nothing.



[/sblock]

I feel dizzy like drunk - only no vino to get there. Tis truly sad to be like this"

he sees maui and his jungle cat in the water and concern for them grabs the warrior.
"come now jungle king. your time to sleep is not drawn nigh as yet."
move to D,6



Spoiler



A staggered creature may take a single move action or standard action each round (but not both, nor can he take full-round actions). A staggered creature can still take free, swift, and immediate actions. A creature with nonlethal damage exactly equal to its current hit points gains the staggered condition.


----------



## jbear (Jul 21, 2012)

As the bogard sinks away into the water Maui sheaths his sword. "Haere atu Taniwha!" The cheetah does not have to be told twice. With a growl it springs away from the water with a growl and bounds up the stairs where he keeps guard. 

Maui puts away his shield as well and reaches out a hand towards Fae'shiel to pull her from the high water. "We need to lift te big stone back in te water hole. Easier if we lift all together." 

Maui moves into position to brace the big  stone and waits for his companions to join his on either side to lift the stone together. He looks over to Marcus wondering why he is cuddling with the dead toad but keeps his thought about it to himself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2012)

*OOC:*



quote=jbear:  We're shaken, not staggered  And the spell didn't go off so Maui's ok. endquote
jbear: staggered from the boggard's croak


----------



## jbear (Jul 21, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Systole said:
			
		

> Vincenzo: 22/22, Shaken
> Maui: 12/21, Shaken




Check combat status. We were shaken by the Boggard's croak, not staggered.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


so shaken, not stirred.









Spoiler



A shaken character takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. Shaken is a less severe state of fear than frightened or panicked.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 21, 2012)

"I don't suppose I could get a hand here?" Fae'shiel says then explains "I was never the best swimmer in the world. The fact that I ended up this deep in the water is a bit of a problem for me." As she continues to tread the water next to where the Boggards body was last seen.









*OOC:*


Fae'shiel has a +1 bonus on her swim checks, and given how the dice have been rolling I would very much rather have someone assist her out of the water rather than risk having her make the check herself only to drown.

EDIT: Okay guys, thats enough rules lawyering. GM said they were shaken, so lets go with that shall we?


----------



## jbear (Jul 21, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> "I don't suppose I could get a hand here?" Fae'shiel says then explains "I was never the best swimmer in the world. The fact that I ended up this deep in the water is a bit of a problem for me." As she continues to tread the water next to where the Boggards body was last seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				jbear said:
			
		

> Maui puts away his shield as well and reaches out a hand towards Fae'shiel to pull her from the high water.




[sblock=OOC] I did. And no one is rules lawyering. If we were staggered that would affect the situation massively. [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


oops sorry, wasn't really paying attention to the entirety of your post. Please consider Fae'shiel's comment as having come before he extended his hand to her.







Fae'shiel hesitantly accepts Maui's hand as he helps her out of the Water. Then she says "Wasn't that humanoid toad the creature that Lady Beyal described as a Lord of the Forest? Once we get the stone back in place, I suggest we try to see if it has anything of value on it."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2012)

_Marcus heaves a sigh as his efforts to move the massive bulk of the toad toward the incoming water fails miserably. He notices Maui extending an assist to Fae'shiel and then moving toward the stone that will fit the incoming spot where the water is entering. Giving up on his thought of possibly trying to use the toad to plug the hole, he picks his way over to where Maui waits by the stone, moving carefully himself into the deeper water where the stone lies._

Lets see if we can move this thing before stuff starts getting soaked.

_The inability to move the toad still fresh in his mind, he sets about redeeming himself in helping move the stone, if he can keep himself above water. Lady Luck is exacting her price on the Ranger for his shot on Lasher, as he finds the going this close to the incoming water too difficult to keep himself afloat, going under._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Systole can I go ahead and submit Fae'shiel for her third level, level up. Or do you anticipate us having to fight anymore things in this adventure?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Systole can I go ahead and submit Fae'shiel for her third level, level up. Or do you anticipate us having to fight anymore things in this adventure?












*OOC:*


 good question - it looks like V has leveled too!


----------



## jbear (Jul 22, 2012)

The ranger gets a good lift on the stone and Maui puts his back into it as well in perfect unison with a roar of effort. The stone lifts high off the ground towards the hole gushing water. "Kia kaha!"

[sblock=OOC] With Lasher and his King dead, and the stone probably replaced in the hole with that lift, I'd say our job is all but done. Of course I could be wrong. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2012)

With some pushing and shoving, the party is eventually able to level the stone plug into the hole in the wall, and the spray of water drops to little more than a trickle.  With the flow cut off, the pool of water slowly begins to drain.

Looking around, the crates are all labeled with the mark of Franco Specialty goods.  They're also all fairly light given their size -- it seems the pugwampi could only manage the less-laden crates.  One of the crates has several masterwork rapiers, and appeares to be Signor Franco's missing shipment for the dueling tournament.  Otherwise, the floor of the basement is bare earth overgrown with weeds, wildflowers, and toadstools.

As the party tends to their wounds, and catches their breath, the tiny toad Maui had been carrying struggles out of his pocket.  It leaps into the mud, hopping back and forth for a few moments, almost as if it were searching for something.  Finally, it seems to find the spot it wants, and it starts scratching at the mud.  It looks like it's trying to dig a hole.

        *GM:*  The boggard was wearing a rather swampy-smelling suit of studded leather.  On closer examination, the weapon was a cold iron scorpion whip.  It's not carrying anything else except for a handful of worthless baubles and trinkets.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 23, 2012)

Fae'shiel goes over to the little toad and says "Well she did say I would have to get dirty." Fae'shiel kneels down next to the toad and begins assisting it in digging a hole.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 23, 2012)

_Having silpped below the surface of the water, via stepping on a slimy spot, Marcus re-emerges and, a little chagrined at losing his footing, applies himself to the stone. When Maui adds his own strength, the stone moves fairly easily into its spot. Relieved, Marcus steps back a moment to take stock of his now slightly moist person. He is a bit taken with this, not noticing until the toad starts splashing about that something weird is going on. He watches the amphibian with interest as it starts to paw at the dirt. He quirks an eyebrow as Fae'shiel moves to help. With a shrug, Marcus moves over to where the pair are digging._

Need another pair of hands?

_With that offer, Marcus sets about helping in whatever way he can._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 23, 2012)

Fae'shiel graciously accepts Marcus' offer of assistance. Though she is not sure how much help can be gained by adding too many more hands to the effort.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2012)

"When one of you tires, I can take your place" says Vincenzo, standing at the ready


----------



## jbear (Jul 23, 2012)

Maui watches the toad with a great smile on his face. "We have found your home Toad King!" 

Satisfied that the job is all but done Maui begins taking the crates upstairs and outside via the front door. He is careful to search for the traps he suspects the Trap Devil has laid about the place before crossing the entrance.


----------



## Systole (Jul 24, 2012)

Fae'shiel digs in the mud with her bare hands, suspecting that there was some fey prophecy at work. As she digs, the suspicion grows to an absolute certainty without her realizing it. Before long, the elf maiden is tunneling wildly into the mud, throwing gobbets of filth everywhere, her fingernails broken and her hands chafed and bleeding. Worried, several of the party members begin discussing about how to restrain her before she does real damage to herself, but Fae'shiel suddely shouts in triumph and draws an object from the murk. For a moment, it seems to be a battleaxe, but the mud shifts, revealing a scimitar with an unearthly black blade.

[sblock=Maui]The scimitar that Fae'shiel found is beautifully worked, but there's bad juju coming off it in waves. Maui wants no part of it.[/sblock][sblock=Fae'shiel]As Fae'shiel wraps her hands around the weapon's hilt, an ancient, inhuman voice echoes through her consciousness, all but overwhelming her.
*I AWAKE FROM MY LONG SLUMBER, DRAWN FROM A BED OF EARTH AND WATER BY THE HAND OF A DAUGHTER OF THE AIR. MANY TIMES THE WHEEL HAS TURNED AND TURNED AGAIN WHILE I SLEPT, AND ONCE MORE I AM CALLED TO BATTLE, FOR THE DEVOURING FLAME RISES TO CONSUME THE KINGDOMS OF THIS PLACE AND THIS TIME.*​The voice recedes. Fae'shiel is unsure whether it is weak from its sleep, or whether it simply had no more to say. She looks down and finally realizes that she is covered in mud and her hands are scraped raw.[/sblock]
A few minutes of slightly less frenzied excavation uncover the ancient bones of a dwarf and an elf, locked in combat. The scimitar seemed to have belonged to the dwarf, and the bony fingers of his other hand clutch a pearl. The elf is clad in a hide shirt inscribed with runes. By all rights, it should have rotted away, as everything else has, but it seems there is some magic keeping the shirt in good condition.

From up above, you hear a high tittering laugh, and Beyal looks down at the party from a perch on the ruined wall of the keep. "And so the lesser king falls and dies, and the greater king takes his place, as is the natural order. And the new king is a wise king, for he rewards his subjects for their service to him, giving freely of the riches of his kingdom." She claps her hands happily. "Such an excellent story! One which I shall keep close to me and treasure forever. Fare thee well, champions." She drops over the far side of the wall and disappears from view.

Mortar looks dubiously at the blade that Fae'shiel carries, having extricated himself from the trap some few minutes before. "You know, lass, it occurs to me that as much as Beyal was a bargaining sort, she never charged you anything for that piece of information about getting your hands dirty," he says. "Which makes me sort of suspect she didn't do you any favors by telling you. I'd be right careful of whatever that is."

The party can lash together branches with some spare rope salvaged from the traps in the guard room, in order to more easily carry the chests of trade goods back to the road. It's a muddy business getting everything together, but as the party leaves the ruined tower behind, a warm, refreshing rain begins to fall, and the the first members of a veritable feast of flies spiral down into the basement, drawn to the to the corpses of the boggard and the great toad. Walking through the empty pugwampi village, the party can hear the contented croaking of the tiny toad king in his new home.







        *GM:*  We're about ready to wrap. The pearl is a Pearl of Power, and the armor is a +1 hide shirt. The scimitar is the black blade for Fae'shiel magus class feature.

You can all get to levelling if you'd like. I'll have final totals for you soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2012)

the king is upon his diadem.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 24, 2012)

"Don't worry Sir Mortar. I think I know what this is. And it is something I have been looking for for a rather long time." Fae'shiel explains to the dwarf.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 24, 2012)

_Marcus gets to his feet and backs away as Fae'shiel begins slinging slop and goo everywhere. Despite backing away, more than a couple of globs splop against the Ranger. Marcus's brows furrow as Fae'shiel picks up the blade. He kneels down and checks the two bodies, noting the oddity of the Elf's armor having survived. He also takes a careful moment to look over the Dwarf, in particular the Dwarf's arms._

Coincidence, or was that ancient Dwarven bracelet more of a hint we missed?

_His curiosity likely to never be sated over that, he turns his attention to the Elf. He looks to Fae'shiel, as if looking to see if she has any objections to the body being disturbed before removing the dirty, goo covered shirt and folding it as neatly as he might be able for transport._

Wonder if we can find a Bard or a story teller back in Venza who can tell us about this tower and why these two were fighting...


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 24, 2012)

"Or perhaps..." Fae'shiel says looking down at the Sword and says to it "Would you mind terribly telling me why these two individuals were fighting each other?" asking the question of the sword as if it were a sentient person.









*OOC:*


For reference the sword can talk, as well as use Telepathy. It just depends on the situation as to which it prefers to use.


----------



## Systole (Jul 24, 2012)

[sblock=Fae'shiel]The sword seems largely indifferent to the magus' question, but eventually deigns to answer telepathically.
*THE HAND THAT WIELDED ME WAS BOUND TO THET. THE OTHER WAS A MERCENARY ASSASSIN IN THE SERVICE OF YS.*​Fae'shiel has no idea who or what Thet was, but Ys is a mythical island-kingdom that is said to have dabbled in dark magics. According to legend, it the gods punished its wickedness by sinking the nation into the sea.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 24, 2012)

"Well, According to this sword the Dwarf was bound to something or someone called Thet. Where as the Elf was an Assassin in the service of a place called Ys. Ys being an Island-Kingdom that at least up til now I had thought was simply a myth. This evidence seems to prove otherwise." Fae'shiel explains to the others. Though she senses their skepticism since the sword hadn't actually spoken either of the times it relayed information to her and she says to add credence to her claims "The sword is telepathic. Meaning it can communicate with my mind. It can also talk I think. Though whether it will or not depends on it's own decision. The sword is just as intelligent as any one of us."

With that said she asks the sword "If you don't mind, I would like to know what to call you other than 'the sword' or 'scimitar.'"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 24, 2012)

_Marcus quirks an eyebrow, eyeing the shirt in his hands, destined for his backpack. He glances back at the Elf and Dwarf, forever frozen in the throws of battle and death. He returns his look to the Magus._

Either way, I think we've accomplished what we set out to do. It looks like Maui has managed to relocate the boxes. We should probably stop standing around and give him some help. I bet the wagon ride back will be far less nervous than the ride out.

_With that, he places the hide shirt within his pack and hefts it up, then sets his quiver. He nods to Mortar._

Let us hope your wisdom fails to bear it's fruit this time around. Vincenzo, are you about ready?

[sblock=ooc]I am only posing Marcus carrying the shirt in his pack. Whomever might desire it's +1ly goodness is welcome to it.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 24, 2012)

"Oh there is no doubt that a sword such as this one is dangerous. But it is also incredibly powerful." Fae'shiel explains to the others as they climb their way back out of the Tower. She thinks to herself 'I will have to remember to try to find out more about Ys and this other word Thet when we get back to Venza. Something about them strikes me as possibly being important.'


----------



## jbear (Jul 24, 2012)

Maui looks over at all the chatter going on while he is hauling boxes up the stairs. He sees the black scimitar in Fae'shiel's hands and cannot help but shudder. He opens his mouth to say something to the elf but closes it again. With a chuckle he hefts another box and begins making his way back up the stairs.

When the job is done he returns to his tiny toad companion. He kneels down and whispers. "Goodbye, Toad King. Have a good life here in your new home." He leans down and gives it a tiny peck on the nose before standing again and heading out of the tower forever.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2012)

Vincenzo watches all that goes on and finds himself feeling dubious of the safety of traveling with such an evil looking weapon as the black scimitar. With all loaded up he prepares to leave.


----------



## Systole (Jul 25, 2012)

[sblock=Fae'shiel]
*NAME...? IRRELEVANT.*[/sblock]​The party returns to the cart dragging, carrying, or otherwise transporting Franco's stolen goods. When he sees the adventurers, Alvise hurredly puts what appears to be a flask in his vest pocket and helps load the cargo onto the cart. Once everyone has claimed a seat, he turns the wagon around and begins heading north. He glances at the sun as the Owl and Stag Inn comes in to view, and then snaps the horses' reins to increase speed.

"We'll make it before nightfall," he assures everyone, which turns out to be just barely true. The wagon pulls up to the warehouse as the dwarf forewoman is locking up. Seeing the cart, she re-enters the building with an audible sigh and raises the gate on one of the loading docks. Alvise dutifully pulls inside.

"So you managed not to kill each other after all," Varga says dryly. "What did you manage to recover?" she asks as she examines the crates. "Let's see ... silks ... glassware ... and Franco's weapons, good ... spices ... pottery." Her eyes light on Fae'shiel's bracelet. "That wasn't ours, but we'll give you a good price for it, if you want. So let me tally this up. Huh, I suppose you'll have a story to tell the grandkids, too. Saving the cargo of one of Venza's premier merchants, prevailing against incredible odds and whatnot.  Not getting fired before you left the building," she says, pointedly. 










*.... Varga Renlow ......... Alvise Biaggio ....* 

        *GM:*  You've got one more day to RP. I'll be posting final rewards tomorrow with an end date of 25 July. Everyone has made level 3, so feel free to start leveling if you'd like. I'm assuming that none of you will want the pugwampi gear, so I'm not going to fret about it.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 25, 2012)

"I hope not to have grandchildren for a while at the very least. And by then I hope to have forgotten that argument." Fae'shiel says. Then she regards the bracelet interestedly, and says "No I don't think I am ready to sell it, but perhaps you could tell me what it is the bracelet's inscription says?"


----------



## jbear (Jul 25, 2012)

Maui smiles at the mention of grandchildren. "Maui will have a hundred grandchildren spread across te Ao Marama from where te sun wake in the morning to where it sleeps again at night! Maui can give you a child, strong and smart like him if you want Hook Warrior!"

Maui hangs around, more to see if a new mission might arise. When it doesn't he decides it is time to make his way back to the Hall of Heroes to await his next challenge.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2012)

Vincenzo awaits to be paid watching how this mercantile house operates - mentally comparing to his family's operations.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 25, 2012)

_Marcus helps unload the wagon's six box cargo, considering that most of the hands for doing so have likely gone home. Once done with that, he crosses to where the others are waiting, arriving just in time to hear Fae'shiel inquire of the Dwarven taskmistress as to the content of the text on the bracelet. Interested, he waits to hear the answer._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2012)

Seeing Marcus assist, Vincenzo jumps in and helps too.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 25, 2012)

Fae'shiel would have assisted, but her hands are still rather raw and tender from her digging in the mud, as such she decides it best to let the gentlemen take care of the digging.


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2012)

Varga shrugs. "Means nothing to me besides what it's worth to the next buyer . Sorry.  I'll take it off your hands, but you're going to have to dig up a scholar if you want to know what it says." 






*.... Varga Renlow ....*

        *GM:*  *Fae'shiel and Marcus*
End XP: *5612 XP*
Gold: *3119 GP*

*Mortar*
End XP: *3982 XP*
Gold: *1424 GP*

*Vincenzo*
End XP: *5071 XP*
Gold: *3035 GP*

*Maui*
End XP: *5141 XP*
Gold: *3035 GP*


Itemized calculations are available in the first post. Loot that anyone might possibly care about is as follows:

Pearl of Power level 1 (1000gp)
Hide shirt +1 (1240gp)
Dwarven bracelet (850gp)
MWK Cold Iron Scorpion Whip (310gp)
Wand of CLW (16 charges, 240 gp)
Have fun and thanks for playing.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Unless anyone has any objections, Fae'shiel is taking the Bracelet. Also I am opting to use ONE of my three DM Credits to level Fae'shiel up the rest of the way to level 4 so that I can join in on Perrinmiller's adventure that he is going to be recruiting for soon.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 26, 2012)

Just here to stamp "Numbers *APPROVED*".


----------



## jbear (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Systole. It won't let me XP you but you deserve it!

Very much enjoyed the adventure. I now have a deep and utter hatred for pugwampis and their aura of unluck!

Edit: Maui will take the Wand of CLW as he is the only one who can use it.

Edit 2:  [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION]  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]  [MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION] I've just had a peek at the armour your PCs wear and noone wears a hide shirt. I tried to buy my own at the Pearl but lucked out. Does anyone mind if I grab the Hide Shirt as well. No biggy if someone else wants it. I can get Maui some other form of protection.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 26, 2012)

jbear said:


> Thanks Systole. It won't let me XP you but you deserve it!
> 
> Very much enjoyed the adventure. I now have a deep and utter hatred for pugwampis and their aura of unluck!












*OOC:*


Yes, anything that forces you to re-roll an attack roll and take the lower of the two rolls is evil incarnate... and must die a most horrible and painful death.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 26, 2012)

jbear said:


> Thanks Systole. It won't let me XP you but you deserve it!
> 
> Very much enjoyed the adventure. I now have a deep and utter hatred for pugwampis and their aura of unluck!
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


No problem with that here, jbear. just make sure you have enough GP to be able to exchange for it and the wand and use them in good health.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 26, 2012)

Systole said:


> *GM:*  *Fae'shiel and Marcus*
> End XP: *5612 XP*
> Gold: *3119 GP*



        *GM:*  










*OOC:*


 we almost hit level 4? Crikey!


----------



## jbear (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks Artur. I'm going to grab it then. If either of the other two want it, let me know and I'll reverse things on Maui's sheet.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jul 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


go ahead & take it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2012)

jbear said:


> Ok, thanks Artur. I'm going to grab it then. If either of the other two want it, let me know and I'll reverse things on Maui's sheet.






DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> go ahead & take it.




dittos here!


----------

